# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Emily Dickinson

## Lule Portokalli

Sot, duke ikur per ne pune, lexova kete poezine te shkruar siper dritares se autobuzit, me te cilin po udhetoja. E kopjova per ta sjelle ketu. Shpresoj te mos me shkoje mundimi kot... :)
Autorja eshte Emili Dickenson.

Dear March come in!
How glad I am!
I looked for you before,
Put down your hat--
You must have walked--
How out of breath you are!
Dear March how are you?
And the rest?
Did you leave Nature well?
Oh, March, come right upstares with me.
I have so much to tell.

----------


## angeldust

Kete e kam lexuar para shume kohesh se te behesha e interesuar vecanerisht ne letersia :) Sikur me trembi kur e lexova per here te pare... nje sens misticizmi... :p

*I heard a fly buzz when I died*

I heard a fly buzz when I died; 
The stillness round my form 
Was like the stillness in the air 
Between the heaves of storm. 

The eyes beside had wrung them dry, 
And breaths were gathering sure 
For that last onset, when the king 
Be witnessed in his power.

I willed my keepsakes, signed away 
What portion of me I 
Could make assignable, and then 
There interposed a fly, 

With blue, uncertain, stumbling buzz, 
Between the light and me; 
And then the windows failed, and then 
I could not see to see.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

* Wild Nights -- Wild Nights!*  

Wild Nights! Wild Nights!
Were I with thee,
Wild Nights should be
Our luxury!

Futile the winds
To a heart in port, --
Done with the compass,
Done with the chart!

Rowing in Eden!
Ah! the sea!
Might I but moor
To-night in Thee!

----------


## velsa

I' m  Nobody ! Who are you? 



I' m Nobody ! Who are you?
Are you nobody too?
Then there's a pair of us?
Don't tell! they'd would advertise--you know!

How dreary to be Somebody!
How public like a frog
To tell one's name the livelong June
To an admiring Bog



Epigram: part 3 : LOVE 


It's all I have to bring today
This, and my heart beside,
This, and my heart, and all the fields
And all the meadows wide
Be sure you count, should I forget,
Some on the sun could tell,
This, and my heart, and all the bees
Which in the clover dwell

P.S. ShpirtIfshehur te pershendes per hapjen e temes

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Nje tjeter...

Just lost, when I was saved!
Just felt the world go by!
Just grit me for the onset with Eternity,
When breath blew back,
And on the other side
I heard recede the disappointed tide!

Therefore, as One returned, I feel
Odd secrets of the line to tell!
Some Sailor, skirting foreign shores-
Some pale Reporter, from the awful doors
Before the Seal!

Next time, to stay!
Next time, the things to see
By Ear unheard,
Unscrutinized by Eye-

Next time, to tarry,
While the Ages steal-
Slow tramp the Centuries,
And the Cyclees wheel!

...... dhe ne italisht perkthim i Margherita Guidacci

Perduta quando gia ero salvo!
E gia sentivo il mondo ritirarsi!
Mi accingevo all'assalto dell'eterno,
quando torno il respiro,
e verso l'atra sponda
udii ritrarsi la marea delusa!

E sono come un reduce che narri
strani segreti equatoriali;
un marinaio che costeggio rive lontane
od un pallido araldo dalle tremende porte
prima che siano suggellate!

Ma un' altra volta, rimanere!
Un'altra volta, vedere le cose
che orecchio non udi,
occhio non vide.

Un altra volta, sostare
mentre il tempo furtivo trascorre-
lenti e pesanti procedono i secoli,
ed i cicli si compiono!


Ja dhe perpjekja ime per ta shqiperuar: 

Humbur ne momentin e shpetimit!
Pikerisht kur bota shkeputej nga mua!
Penguar, kur drejt Perjetesise vershoja,
Kur frymemarja me rikthehej,
Dhe nga ana tjeter
Valet e zhgenjimit degjoja te largoheshin!

Ja pse, si e rikthyer, une ndjej qe kam
Ca te fshehta te cuditeshme te vijes ndarese
per tiu treguar!
Si,Marinar qe ne brigje te huaja kam ankoruar-
Raportues, prej te tmerreshmeve dyer
Para se ato perfundimisht te mbylleshin!

Por jo tani:
Nje tjeter here, do qendroj atje!
Nje here tjeter, do shoh ato gjera
Qe kurre nga veshet nuk jane degjuar
Dhe nga syte kurre nuk jane pare-

Heren tjeter hapat do ndaloj aty,
Ndersa epokat do pervidhen
Ngadale pergjate Shekujve
Dhe cdo gje ne Cikel do perseritet.

33

----------


## Lule Portokalli

Vazhdon... , si postimi me siper.


We never know we go when we are going-
We jest and shut the Door-
Fate- following- behind us bolts it-
And we accost no more-


Non sappiamo di andare quando andiamo.
Noi scherziamo nel chiudere la porta.
Dietro, il destino mette il catenaccio,
e non entriamo piu.



Ne nuk e dime qe ikim pergjithmone 
kur jemi duke ikur.
Shkujdesur tallemi dhe perplasim deren
Fati qe gjithmone nga pas na ndjek,
e mberthen ate.
Dhe nuk mundemi te kthehemi,
kurre me.

----------


## shigjeta

*Hope is the thing...* 

Hope is the thing with feathers 
That perches in the soul, 
And sings the tune without the words, 
And never stops at all, 

And sweetest in the gale is heard; 
And sore must be the storm 
That could abash the little bird 
That kept so many warm. 

I've heard it in the chillest land, 
And on the strangest sea; 
Yet, never, in extremity, 
It asked a crumb of me.

----------


## Rebele

Here's another Emily Dickinson poem

*Because I could not stop for Death*

Because I could not stop for Death
He kindly stopped for me
The Carriage held but just ourselves
And Immortality

We slowly drove- He knew no haste
And I had put away
My labor and my leisure, too,
For His Civility

We passed the School, where Children strove
At Recess-in the Ring
We passed the Fields of Glazing Grain-
We passed the Setting Sun-

Or rather-he passed Us
The Dews drew quivering and chill
For only Gossamer, my Gown
My Tippet- only Tulle

We passed before a House that seemed
A swelling in the Ground
The Roof was scarcely visible
The Cornice- in the Ground

Since then-'tis centuries- and yet
Feels shorter than the Day
I first surmised the Horses' Heads
Were toward Eternity

----------


## ATMAN

La vita e le opere

http://www.shsu.edu/~eng_wpf/authors.../dickinson.jpg 

1830/1857

Emily Dickinson nasce il 10 dicembre 1830 ad Amherst (Massachussetts), in un piccolo centro di religione e cultura puritana, da Edward, celebre avvocato destinato a diventare deputato del Congresso, ed Emily Narcross, donna dalla personalità piuttosto debole. E' la seconda di tre figli. Austin è il fratello maggiore, Lavinia la sorella minore: a entrambi sarà sempre legata da un grande affetto. Dal 1840 al 1947 frequenta la Amherst Academy e successivamente si iscrive alle scuole superiori di South Hadley, da cui viene ritirata dal padre dopo un anno. Manifesta intanto un carattere fiero e indipendente. A casa continua i propri studi da autodidatta, orientata nelle letture anche da un assistente del padre, Benjamin Newton, con il quale resterà in seguito in corrispondenza. Scrivere lettere sarà un'attività fondamentale per la poetessa, un modo intimo per entrare in contatto coni l mondo: non a caso molte delle sue poesie verranno allegate ad esse. Nel 1850 scrive alcune "valentine" per gli amici. Nel 1852 conosce Susan Gilbert, con la quale stringe un forte legame, testimoniato da importanti lettere. Nel corso degli anni successivi compie qualche raro viaggio. Incontra il reverendo Charles Wadsworth, un uomo sposato, del quale (a quanto pare) si innamorerà vanamente. Nel 1857 conosce lo scrittore-filosofo trascendalista Ralph W. Emerson, ospite di Austin e Susan, sposi da pochi mesi.

1858/1873

La poetessa entra in amicizia con Samuel Bowles, direttore dello Springfiel Daily Republican giornale su cui appariranno (a partire dal 1861) alcune sue poesie. Conosce anche Kate Anton Scott. Sia con Bowles sia con quest'ultima stabilisce un profonod rapporto anche epistolare. La casa dei Dickinson è praticamente il centro della vita culturale del piccolo paese, dunque uno stimolo continuo all'intelligenza della poetessa, che in questo periodo incomincia a raccogliere segretamente i prpri versi in fascicoletti. Nel 1860 è l'anno del futore poetico (365 liriche) e sentimentale. Il suo amore (probabilmente per Bowles) rimane però senza sbocco. Nello stesso anno avvia una corrispondenza con il colonnello-scrittore Thomas W. Higginson, a cui si affida per un giudizio letterario: egli rimarrà impressionato dall'eccezionalità dello spirito,dell'intelligenza e del genio della poetessa, pur ritenendo "impubblicabili" le sue opere. D'altronde ella non intende nè ha mai inteso dare alle stampe i propri versi. Tra il 1864 e il 1865 Emily trascorre alcuni mesi a Cambridge, Massachusetts ospite delle cugine Norcross, per curare una malattia agli occhi. Va maturando la decisione di autorecludersi, e diminuisce i contatti umani e superficiali. Mantiene viva la corrispondenza con amici ed estimatori, divenendo sempre più esigente e cercando, a un tempo, intensità ed essenzialità. Intanto continua a scrivere poesie. La sua produzione, pur non raggiungendo la quantità del 1862, rimane cospicua. Nel 1870 riceve la prima visita, molto attesa, di Higginson, che tornerà a trovarla nel 1873.

1874/1886

Incomincia un periodo durissimo per Emily, ormai da anni "reclusa" in casa propria. Muore il padre (1874). La madre si ammala gravemente (1875). Muore Bowles (1878). Nello stesso anno ella si innamora di Otis Lord, un anziano giudice, vedovo, amico del padre, e a quanto pare, l'amore è ricambiato (ma sulla qualità del rapporto con lui non sappiamo quasi nulla). Intanto può anche godere dell'ammirazione della scrittrice Helen Hunt Jackson. Nel 1881 i coniugi Todd si trasferiscono ad Amherst: Mabel Todd diventerà l'amante di Austin, creando dissidi nella famiglia Dickinson. La catena delle tragedie riprende: muoiono la madre a Wadsworth (1882), l'amatissimo nipotino Gilbert (1883), il giudice Lord (1884). Emily è prostrata. Nel 1885 si ammala,e il 15 maggio 1886 muore nella casa di Amherst. La sorella Vinnie scopre i versi nascosti e incarica Mabel Todd di provvedere alla loro pubblicazione, che sarà sempre parziale fino all'edizione critica completa (1955) curata da Thomas H. Johnson, comprendente 1775 poesie.
 LE POESIE 
Non voglio assolutamente fare un "saggio critico" sulle poesie di Emily Dickinson, ma soltanto dirvi ciò che esse mi trasmettono...

Le ho divise in gruppi... proprio a seconda di come io le ho "sentite"... 

LA LIBERTA'

L'AMORE

LA VITA

Quella che mi ha colpito di piu' la metto qua... c'è scritto "uomo"... mi piace pensare invece che ci sia scritto persona/individuo... 



- 543 -



Temo un uomo di poche parole



temo un uomo che tace 



l'arringatore - posso superarlo



il chiacchierone -

posso intrattenerlo -



ma colui che pondera

mentre gli altri spendono tutto ciò che hanno -



di quest'uomo diffido 



temo c'egli sia un grande.



Non sempre è vero... ma l'invito alla riflessione prima di parlare... serve, invece, sempre...

Come sempre è vero che non bisogna fermarsi all'apparenza...













...infine...

----------


## ATMAN

http://www.lucidcafe.com/library/95d.../dickinson.gif 

O frenetiche notti!

Se fossi accanto a te,

Queste notti frenetiche sarebbero

La nostra estasi!

Futili i venti

A un cuore in porto:

Ha riposto la bussola,

Ha riposto la carta.

Vogare nell'Eden!

Ah, il mare!

Se potessi ancorarmi

Stanotte in te!















Non sapendo quando l'alba possa venire,

apro ogni porta,

che abbia piume

come un uccello,

o onde

come una spiaggia!















Oggi mi sento triste per i morti.

Hanno ore così liete

I vecchi dietro agli steccati.

E' la stagione del fieno,

Ed i grossi, abbronzati conoscenti

Si scambiano parole in mezzo alla fatica

e ridono - una razza casalinga

Che rallegra perfino gli steccati.

E sembra duro giacere lontano

Dal rumore dei campi,

Dai carri affaccendati, dai fragranti

Covoni - e il canto di chi falcia

Insinua un'ansia, quasi nostalgia,

Pei contadini con le loro spose,

Allontanati dal lavoro dei campi,

Da tutta l'esistenza dei vicini.

Mi chiedo se la tomba

Non abbia troppa solitudine

Quando uomini e ragazzi con i carri ed il giugno

Vanno nei campi a fare il fieno!















E' gioia solitaria,

Eppure eleva l'anima

Con stupendi richiami,

Remoto sopra il vento

Il canto d'un uccello,

Delizia senza causa,

Incessante e invisibile,

Un'essenza dei cieli.













Questa polvere quieta fu signori e fu dame

E giovani e fanciulle,

Fu riso, arte e sospiro

E bei vestiti e riccioli.

E questo inerte luogo fu la dimora estiva

Dove api e fiori

Il loro ciclo orientale compirono,

Poi anch'essi ebbero fine.















Quella vita che fu tenuta a freno

Troppo stretta e si libera,

Correrà poi per sempre, con un cauto

Sguardo indietro e paura delle briglie.

Il cavallo che fiuta l'erba viva

E a cui sorride il pascolo

Sarà ripreso solo a fucilate,

Se si potrà riprenderlo.













Questo nonnulla fu amato dall'ape,

Desiderato da farfalle,

Da una celeste, disperata distanza

Ebbe l'approvazione degli uccelli,

Ed abbellì di se stesso il meriggio

E fu l'estate per un gruppo d'esseri

Per cui la sua esistenza era la sola

Prova che avessero di un Universo.















Non sappiamo di andare quando andiamo.

Noi scherziamo nel chiudere la porta.

Dietro, il Destino mette il catenaccio

E non entriamo più.















Sono più miti le mattine

E più scure diventano le noci

E le bacche hanno un viso più rotondo,

La rosa non è più nella città.

L'acero indossa una sciarpa più gaia,

E la campagna una gonna scarlatta.

Ed anch'io, per non essere antiquata,

Mi metterò un gioiello















Dove navi di porpora oscillan dolcemente

Su mari di giunchiglia,

Dei marinai fantastici si aggirano,

Poi sul molo è silenzio!

















La bellezza non ha causa:

Esiste.

Inseguila e sparisce.

Non inseguirla e rimane.

Sai afferrare le crespe 

Del prato, quando il vento

Vi avvolge le sue dita?

Iddio provvederà

Perchè non ti riesca.

















Il presagio è quell'ombra che si allunga sul prato,

Indice di tramonti,

Ad avvertire l'erba sbigottita

Che su lei presto scenderà la notte.

















Verrà infine l'estate:

Dame con l'ombrellino

E signori a passeggio col bastone,

Fanciulle con le bambole,

Coloriranno il pallido paesaggio

Come un festoso mazzolino,

Anche se sprofondato in mezzo al marmo

Appare ora il villaggio.

I lillà che s'intrecciano da anni

Si piegheranno sotto un peso viola.

Non sdegneranno le api la musica

Su cui ronzarono i loro antenati.

E le rose di macchia arrossiranno

Nella palude, l'aster sopra il colle

Riprenderà il suo stile eterno

E le genziane avranno i loro merletti,

Finchè l'estate ripieghi il miracolo

Come una donna ripiega la veste

O i sacerdoti ripongono i simboli,

Compiuto il Sacramento.

















Se più non fossi viva

Quando verranno i pettirossi,

Date a quello con la cravatta rossa

Per ricordo una briciola.

Se non potessi ringraziarvi

Perchè immersa nel sonno,

Sappiate che mi sforzo

Con le mie labbra di granito!

















Quanti fiori decadono nel bosco

O periscono dalla collina,

Che non ebbero in sorte di conoscere

Il loro splendore!

E quanti affidano un seme senza nome

A una brezza vicina,

Ignari del dono scarlatto

Che recherà ad altri occhi!

----------


## ATMAN

J 1 (1850) / F 1 (1850) 

http://www2.english.uiuc.edu/baym/255/dickensn.jpg 

Valentine week, 1850

Awake ye muses nine, sing me a strain divine,
Unwind the solemn twine, and tie my Valentine!

Oh the Earth was made for lovers, for damsel, and hopeless swain,
For sighing, and gentle whispering, and unity made of twain.
All things do go a courting, in earth, or sea, or air,
God hath made nothing single but thee in His world so fair!
The bride, and then the bridegroom, the two, and then the one,
Adam, and Eve, his consort, the moon, and then the sun;
The life doth prove the precept, who obey shall happy be,
Who will not serve the sovereign, be hanged on fatal tree.
The high do seek the lowly, the great do seek the small,
None cannot find who seeketh, on this terrestrial ball;
The bee doth court the flower, the flower his suit receives,
And they make merry wedding, whose guests are hundred leaves;
The wind doth woo the branches, the branches they are won,
And the father fond demandeth the maiden for his son.
The storm doth walk the seashore humming a mournful tune,
The wave with eye so pensive, looketh to see the moon,
Their spirits meet together, they make their solemn vows,
No more he singeth mournful, her sadness she doth lose.
The worm doth woo the mortal, death claims a living bride,
Night unto day is married, morn unto eventide;
Earth is a merry damsel, and heaven a knight so true,
And Earth is quite coquettish, and beseemeth in vain to sue.
Now to the application, to the reading of the roll,
To bringing thee to justice, and marshalling thy soul:
Thou art a human solo, a being cold, and lone,
Wilt have no kind companion, thou reap'st what thou hast sown.
Hast never silent hours, and minutes all too long,
And a deal of sad reflection, and wailing instead of song?
There's Sarah, and Eliza, and Emeline so fair,
And Harriet, and Susan, and she with curling hair!
Thine eyes are sadly blinded, but yet thou mayest see
Six true, and comely maidens sitting upon the tree;
Approach that tree with caution, then up it boldly climb,
And seize the one thou lovest, nor care for space, or time!
Then bear her to the greenwood, and build for her a bower,
And give her what she asketh, jewel, or bird, or flower -
And bring the fife, and trumpet, and beat upon the drum -
And bid the world Goodmorrow, and go to glory home!


     Settimana di san Valentino, 1850

Destatevi nove muse, cantatemi una melodia divina,
Dipanate il sacro nastro, e legate il mio Valentino!

Oh la Terra fu creata per amanti, per damigelle, e per innamorati senza speranza,
Per sospiri, e dolci sussurri, e unione di due in uno.
Tutte le cose si cercano l'un l'altra, in terra, o mare, o cielo,
Dio non ha fatto nessuno singolo eccetto te nel Suo mondo così bello!
La sposa, e poi il promesso sposo, i due, e poi l'uno,
Adamo, ed Eva, sua consorte, la luna, e poi il sole;
La vita fornisce la norma, chi la segue sarà felice,
Chi non serve il sovrano, sia appeso all'albero fatale.
Il superbo cerca l'umile, il grande cerca il piccolo,
Nessuno non trova chi ha cercato, nella terrestre sfera;
L'ape fa la corte al fiore, il fiore il suo seme riceve,
Ed essi celebrano gioiose nozze, i cui invitati sono cento foglie;
Il vento corteggia i rami, i rami si fanno conquistare,
E il padre affettuoso cerca la fanciulla per il figlio.
La tempesta si aggira sulla riva mormorando un dolente canto,
L'onda con occhio pensieroso, volge lo sguardo alla luna,
I loro spiriti si fondono, e fanno solenni voti,
Non più l'una risuonerà dolente, e l'altra scaccerà la sua tristezza.
Il verme corteggia i mortali, la morte reclama una sposa viva,
La notte al giorno è congiunta, l'aurora al vespro;
La Terra è un'allegra damigella, e il cielo un cavaliere sincero,
Essa è alquanto civettuola, e le si addice un lungo supplicare.
Ed ora come è d'uso, la morale dell'elenco,
Per portarti sulla retta via, e dare ordine alla tua anima:
Tu sei un assolo umano, un essere freddo, e solitario,
Non avrai una dolce compagna, raccoglierai ciò che hai seminato.
Non hai mai ore silenti, e minuti sempre troppo lunghi,
E un sacco di tristi pensieri, e lamenti invece di canti?
Ci sono Sarah, ed Eliza, ed Emeline così bella,
C'è Harriet, e Susan, e quella con la riccia chioma!
I tuoi occhi sono tristemente accecati, eppure puoi ancora vedere
Sei fidate, e graziose fanciulle sedute sull'albero;
Accostati a quell'albero con prudenza, poi arrampicati su di esso con audacia,
E cogli colei che ami di più, non curarti dello spazio, né del tempo!
Poi portala tra le fronde del bosco, costruisci per lei una dimora,
E dalle ciò che brama, gioielli, o uccelli, o fiori -
E porta il piffero, e la tromba, e batti sul tamburo -
E ordina al mondo un Buongiorno, e avviati alla gloria casalinga!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 2 (1851) / F App.13-2 (1851) 

There is another sky,
Ever serene and fair,
And there is another sunshine,
Though it be darkness there;
Never mind faded forests, Austin,
Never mind silent fields -
Here is a little forest,
Whose leaf is ever green;
Here is a brighter garden,
Where not a frost has been;
In its unfading flowers
I hear the bright bee hum;
Prithee, my brother,
Into my garden come!

     C'è un altro cielo,
Sempre sereno e bello,
E c'è un'altra luce del sole,
Anche se è buio là;
Non badare alle foreste disseccate, Austin,
Non badare ai campi silenziosi -
Qui sta la piccola foresta,
La cui foglia è sempre verde;
Qui sta il giardino più luminoso,
Dove il gelo non è mai stato;
Tra i suoi fiori mai appassiti
Odo l'allegra ape ronzare;
Ti prego, fratello mio,
Vieni nel mio giardino! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 3 (1852) / F 2 (1852) 

"Sic transit gloria mundi,"
"How doth the busy bee,"
"Dum vivimus vivamus,"
I stay mine enemy!
Oh "veni, vidi, vici!"
Oh caput cap-a-pie!
And oh "memento mori"
When I am far from thee!

Hurrah for Peter Parley!
Hurrah for Daniel Boone!
Three cheers, sir, for the gentleman
Who first observed the moon!

Peter, put up the sunshine;
Pattie, arrange the stars;
Tell Luna, tea is waiting,
And call your brother Mars!

Put down the apple, Adam,
And come away with me,
So shalt thou have a pippin
From off my father's tree!

I climb the "Hill of Science,"
I "view the landscape o'er;"
Such transcendental prospect,
I ne'er beheld before!

Unto the Legislature
My country bids me go;
I'll take my india rubbers,
In case the wind should blow!

During my education,
It was announced to me
That gravitation, stumbling,
Fell from an apple tree!

The earth upon an axis
Was once supposed to turn,
By way of a gymnastic
In honor of the sun!

It was the brave Columbus,
A sailing o'er the tide,
Who notified the nations
Of where I would reside!

Mortality is fatal -
Gentility is fine,
Rascality, heroic,
Insolvency, sublime!

Our Fathers being weary,
Laid down on Bunker Hill;
And tho' full many a morning,
Yet they are sleeping still, -

The trumpet, sir, shall wake them,
In dreams I see them rise,
Each with a solemn musket
A marching to the skies!

A coward will remain, Sir,
Until the fight is done;
But an immortal hero
Will take his hat, and run!

Good bye, Sir, I am going;
My country calleth me;
Allow me, Sir, at parting,
To wipe my weeping e'e.

In token of our friendship
Accept this "Bonnie Doon,"
And when the hand that plucked it
Hath passed beyond the moon,

The memory of my ashes
Will consolation be;
Then, farewell, Tuscarora,
And farewell, Sir, to thee!

St. Valentine '52
     "Sic transit gloria mundi",
"Come s'industria la laboriosa ape",
"Dum vivimus vivamus",
Resisto al mio nemico!
Oh "veni, vidi, vici!"
Oh caput da capo a piedi!
E oh "memento mori"
Quando sono lontana da te!

Urrà per Peter Parley!
Urrà per Daniel Boone!
Hip hip urrà, signore, per il galantuomo
Che per primo osservò la luna!

Peter, solleva il sole;
Pattie, sistema le stelle;
Di' a Luna, che il tè è pronto,
E chiama tuo fratello Marte!

Posa la mela, Adamo,
E vieni via con me,
Così avrai una mela più gustosa
Colta dall'albero di mio padre!

Mi arrampico sul "Colle della Scienza"
"Scruto da lassù il paesaggio";
Una tale eccelsa vista,
Mai scorsi prima!

A fare le Leggi
Il mio paese mi offre di andare;
Prenderò le scarpe di gomma,
Caso mai il vento dovesse soffiare!

Nel corso degli studi,
Mi fu svelato
Che la gravitazione, per sbaglio,
Cadde da un albero di mele!

La terra su di un asse
Dicevan che girasse,
Una sorta di ginnastica
In onore del sole!

E fu il prode Colombo,
Navigando sull'onde,
Che annunciò alle nazioni
Dove avrei abitato!

Essere mortale è fatale -
La nobiltà è bella,
La disonestà, eroica,
Il fallimento, sublime!

I nostri padri stremati,
Caddero a Bunker Hill;
E malgrado gli innumerevoli dì da allora,
Pure stanno ancora dormendo, -

La tromba, signore, li desterà,
Sogno di vederli risorgere,
Ciascuno col fiero moschetto
In marcia verso il cielo!

Un vile fermo starà, Signore,
Finché la lotta durerà;
Ma un immortale eroe
Metterà il berretto, e correrà!

Addio, Signore, io parto;
La terra mia mi chiama;
Concedimi, Signore, nel momento di partire,
Di asciugare le mie lacrime.

In segno d'amicizia
Accetta questa ballata,
E quando la mano che la scrisse
Sarà ormai oltre la luna,

La memoria dei miei resti
Recherà conforto;
Ora, addio, Tuscarora,
E addio, Signore, a te!

San Valentino '52





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 4 (1853) / F 3 (1853) 

On this wondrous sea
Sailing silently,
Ho! Pilot, ho!
Knowest thou the shore
Where no breakers roar -
Where the storm is o'er?
In the peaceful west
Many the sails at rest -
The anchors fast -
Thither I pilot thee -
Land Ho! Eternity!
Ashore at last!

     Su questo mare meraviglioso
Navigando in silenzio,
Oh! Pilota, oh!
Conosci tu la riva
Dove non urlano i marosi -
Dove la tempesta tace?
Nel tranquillo ponente
Molte le vele in riposo -
In solido ancoraggio -
Laggiù ti conduco -
Terra oh! Eternità!
A riva finalmente!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 5 (1854) / F 4 (1854) 

I have a Bird in spring
Which for myself doth sing -
The spring decoys.
And as the summer nears -
And as the Rose appears,
Robin is gone.

Yet do I not repine
Knowing that Bird of mine
Though flown -
Learneth beyond the sea
Melody new for me
And will return.

Fast in a safer hand
Held in a truer Land
Are mine -
And though they now depart,
Tell I my doubting heart
They're thine.

In a serener Bright,
In a more golden light
I see
Each little doubt and fear,
Each little discord here
Removed.

Then will I not repine,
Knowing that Bird of mine
Though flown
Shall in a distant tree
Bright melody for me
Return.


     Ho un Uccello in primavera
Che solo per me intona il canto -
La primavera ammalia.
E quando l'estate s'avvicina -
E quando la Rosa appare,
Il pettirosso se ne va.
Ma non me ne rattristo
Sapendo che l'Uccello mio
Pur se volato via -
Impara al di là del mare
Nuove melodie per me
E tornerà.

Sicuri in una più salda mano
Custoditi in una più fidata Terra
Sono i miei -
Ed anche se adesso vanno via,
Dico al mio cuore in ansia
Essi sono tuoi.

In più sereno Splendore,
In più dorata luce
Vedo
Ogni piccolo dubbio e paura,
Ogni piccola discordia di quaggiù
Sparita.

Dunque non mi rattristerò,
Sapendo che l'Uccello mio
Pur se volato via
Da un albero lontano
Splendenti melodie per me
Invierà.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 6 (1858) / F 24 (1858) 

Frequently the wood are pink -
Frequently are brown.
Frequently the hills undress
Behind my native town.
Oft a head is crested
I was wont to see -
And as oft a cranny
Where it used to be -
And the Earth - they tell me -
On its Axis turned!
Wonderful Rotation!
By but twelve performed!  

   Sovente i boschi sono rosa -
Sovente sono bruni.
Sovente le colline si spogliano
Dietro il mio paese natio.
Spesso una cima raggiunta
Ero solita vedere -
Come spesso un luogo nascosto
Dove andarsi a rifugiare -
E la Terra - mi dicono -
Sul suo Asse ha girato!
Prodigiosa Rotazione!
Da appena dodici compiuta! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 7 (1858) / F 16 (1858) 

The feet of people walking home
With gayer sandals go -
The Crocus - till she rises
The Vassal of the snow -
The lips at Hallelujah
Long years of practise bore
Till bye and bye these Bargemen
Walked singing on the shore.
Pearls are the Diver's farthings
Extorted from the Sea -
Pinions - the Seraph's wagon
Pedestrian once - as we -
Night is the morning's Canvas
Larceny - legacy -
Death, but our rapt attention
To Immortality.

My figures fail to tell me
How far the Village lies -
Whose peasants are the Angels -
Whose Cantons dot the skies -
My Classics vail their faces -
My faith that Dark adores -
Which from it's solemn abbeys
Such ressurection pours.

     I piedi della gente che cammina verso casa
Con più allegri sandali vanno -
Il Croco - finché non cresce
Il Vassallo della neve -
Le labbra all'Alleluia
Lunghi anni d'esercizio sostennero
Finché alla fine i Barcaioli
Camminarono cantando sulla riva.
Le perle sono i quattro soldi del Tuffatore
Strappati al Mare -
Le ali - il carro degli Angeli
Appiedati un tempo - come noi -
La notte è la Tenda dell'aurora
Il furto - eredità -
La morte, solo la nostra assorta attenzione
All'Immortalità.

I miei calcoli non riescono a dirmi
Fin dove si estenda il Paese -
I cui contadini sono gli Angeli - 
I cui Borghi costellano i cieli -
I miei Dotti chinano il volto -
La mia fede quella Tenebra adora -
Che dalle sue solenni abbazie
Tale rinascita riversa.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 8 (1858) / F 42 (1858) 

There is a word
Which bears a sword
Can pierce an armed man -
It hurls it's barbed syllables
And is mute again -
But where it fell
The saved will tell
On patriotic day,
Some epauletted Brother
Gave his breath away.
Wherever runs the breathless sun -
Wherever roams the day -
There is it's noiseless onset -
There is it's victory!
Behold the keenest marksman!
The most accomplished shot!
Time's sublimest target
Is a soul "forgot!"


     C'è una parola
Che regge una spada
Può trafiggere un uomo armato -
Scaglia le sue acuminate sillabe
Ed è muta di nuovo -
Ma dove essa cadde
Lo scampato dirà
Nel patriottico giorno,
Che qualche decorato Fratello
Diede l'ultimo respiro.
Dovunque corra l'affannato sole -
Dovunque vaghi il giorno -
Là è il suo silenzioso assalto -
La è la sua vittoria!
Osserva il più scaltro tiratore!
Il più perfetto tiro!
Del tempo il più sublime bersaglio
È un'anima "dimenticata!"





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 9 (1858) / F 43 (1858) 

Through lane it lay - thro' bramble -
Through clearing and thro' wood -
Banditti often passed us
Upon the lonely road.
The wolf came peering curious -
The owl looked puzzled down -
The serpent's satin figure
Glid stealthily along -

The tempests touched our garments -
The lightning's poinards gleamed -
Fierce from the Crag above us
The hungry Vulture screamed -

The satyr's fingers beckoned -
The valley murmured "Come" -
These were the mates -
This was the road
These children fluttered home.


     Fra sentieri si stende - fra rovi -
Fra radure e fra boschi -
Banditi spesso ci passavano
Sulla strada solitaria.
Il lupo veniva a scrutare curioso -
La civetta abbassava perplessa lo sguardo -
La sagoma di raso del serpente
Sgusciava via furtivamente -

Le tempeste ci sfioravano le vesti -
I pugnali del lampo dardeggiavano -
Feroce dal Dirupo sopra noi
Il famelico Avvoltoio gridava -

Le dita del satiro accennavano -
La valle mormorava "Venite" -
Questi erano i compagni -
Questa era la strada
Di noi bimbi eccitati verso casa.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 10 (1858) / F 61 (1859) 

My wheel is in the dark!
I cannot see a spoke
Yet know it's dripping feet
Go round and round.
My foot is on the Tide!
An unfrequented road -
Yet have all roads
A clearing at the end -

Some have resigned the Loom -
Some in the busy tomb
Find quaint employ -

Some with new - stately feet -
Pass royal thro' the gate -
Flinging the problem back
At you and I!


     La mia ruota è nell'oscurità!
Non riesco a vederne i raggi
Eppure so che il suo stillante passo
Gira sempre in tondo.
Il mio piede è sull'Onda!
Una strada poco battuta -
Eppure tutte le strade hanno
Una radura alla fine -

Alcuni hanno abbandonato il Telaio -
Alcuni nell'operosa tomba
Trovano un bizzarro lavoro -

Alcuni con nuova - solenne andatura -
Passano regalmente attraverso il cancello -
Rilanciando il problema
A voi e a me!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 11 (1858) / F 38 (1858) 

I never told the buried gold
Upon the hill - that lies -
I saw the sun - his plunder done
Crouch low to guard his prize.
He stood as near
As stood you here -
A pace had been between -
Did but a snake bisect the brake
My life had forfeit been.

That was a wondrous booty -
I hope twas honest gained.
Those were the fairest ingots
That ever kissed the spade!

Whether to keep the secret -
Whether to reveal -
Whether as I ponder
"Kidd" will sudden sail -

Could a shrewd advise me
We might e'en divide -
Should a shrewd betray me -
Atropos decide!


     Mai raccontai dell'oro sepolto
Che sulla collina - giace -
Ho visto il sole - fatta la sua rapina
Rannicchiarsi a guardia della preda.
Stava tanto vicino -
Quanto lo eri tu qui -
Un passo era tra noi - 
Se un serpente avesse reciso la felce
La mia vita sarebbe stata persa.

Era uno splendido bottino -
Spero guadagnato onestamente.
Quelli erano i più bei lingotti
Che mai vanga abbia baciato!

Se mantenere il segreto -
Se svelarlo -
Se mentre decido
"Kidd" (*) prenderà il mare all'improvviso -

Potesse un sagace consigliarmi
Potremmo anche fare a mezzo -
Dovesse il sagace tradirmi -
Atropo (**) decida!



(*) William Kidd (1645-1701). Corsaro scozzese, impiccato a Londra dopo aver esercitato la pirateria contro le navi inglesi.

(**) Una delle tre Mòire ("Parche" a Roma), dee greche figlie della Notte da cui dipendeva il destino degli uomini: Cloto reggeva la conocchia, Lachesi filava e Atropo tagliava il filo della vita.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 12 (1858) / F 32 (1858) 

The morns are meeker than they were -
The nuts are getting brown -
The berry's cheek is plumper -
The Rose is out of town.
The Maple wears a gayer scarf -
The field a scarlet gown -
Lest I should be old fashioned
I'll put a trinket on.


     I mattini sono più miti di com'erano -
Le noci stanno diventando marroni -
La guancia della bacca è più paffuta -
La Rosa è fuori città.
L'Acero indossa una sciarpa più gaia -
Il campo una veste scarlatta -
Per non essere fuori moda
Mi metterò un ciondolo.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 13 (1858) / F 35 (1858) 

Sleep is supposed to be
By souls of sanity
The shutting of the eye.
Sleep is the station grand
Down wh', on either hand
The hosts of witness stand!

Morn is supposed to be
By people of degree
The breaking of the Day.

Morning has not occurred!

That shall Aurora be -
East of Eternity -
One with the banner gay -
One in the red array -
That is the break of Day!


     Il sonno è ritenuto
Dalle anime ragionevoli
Il chiudere gli occhi.
Il sonno è il solenne stato
Sotto il quale, da entrambi i lati
Le schiere di testimoni riposano!

Il mattino è ritenuto
Da persone autorevoli
L'inizio della Giornata.

L'alba non è arrivata!

Quella sarà l'Aurora -
Oriente dell'Eternità -
Una col gaio vessillo -
Una di rosso adornata -
Quello è lo spuntare del Giorno!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 14 (1858) / F 5 (1858) 

One Sister have I in our house,
And one, a hedge away.
There's only one recorded,
But both belong to me.
One came the road that I came -
And wore my last year's gown -
The other, as a bird her nest,
Builded our hearts among.

She did not sing as we did -
It was a different tune -
Herself to her a music
As Bumble bee of June.

Today is far from Childhood -
But up and down the hills
I held her hand the tighter -
Which shortened all the miles -

And still her hum
The years among,
Deceives the Butterfly;
Still in her Eye
The Violets lie
Mouldered this many May.

I spilt the dew -
But took the morn -
I chose this single star
From out the wide night's numbers -
Sue - forevermore!


     Una sorella ho nella nostra casa,
E una, a una siepe di distanza.
Ce n'è soltanto una ufficiale,
Ma entrambe mi appartengono.
Una venne dalla mia stessa strada -
E indossava i miei abiti dell'anno prima -
L'altra, come un uccello il nido,
Costruì fra i nostri cuori.

Ella non cantava come noi -
Era un'armonia diversa -
Di per sé una musica
come la Ronzante ape di giugno.

L'oggi è lontano dall'Infanzia -
Ma su e giù per le colline
Tengo più stretta la sua mano -
Che accorcia tutte le distanze -

E tuttora il suo ronzio
Anno dopo anno,
Inganna la farfalla;
Tuttora nei suoi Occhi
Sembra di vedere le Violette
Ormai polvere da molte Primavere.

Io versai la rugiada -
Ma serbai il mattino -
Io scelsi quest'unica stella
Dall'immenso spazio della notte -
Sue - per sempre!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 15 (1858) / F 44 (1858) 

The Guest is gold and crimson -
An Opal guest and gray -
Of Ermine is his doublet -
His Capuchin gay -
He reaches town at nightfall -
He stops at every door -
Who looks for him at morning
I pray him too - explore
The Lark's pure territory -
Or the Lapwing's shore!


     L'Ospite è dorato e porporino -
Un Opalescente e grigio ospite -
Di Ermellino è il suo farsetto -
Allegro il Cappuccetto -
Giunge in città all'imbrunire -
Si ferma a ogni porta -
Chi lo cerca al mattino
Lo prego anche - di esplorare
Il puro territorio dell'Allodola -
O la spiaggia della Pavoncella!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 16 (1858) / F App.13-8 (1859) 

I would distil a cup,
And bear to all my friends,
Drinking to her no more astir,
By beck, or burn, or moor!     Vorrei stillare una coppa,
E offrirla a tutti i miei amici,
Brindando a lei non più in corsa,
Presso torrente, o ruscello, o brughiera! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 17 (1858) / F 66 (1859) 

Baffled for just a day or two -
Embarrassed - not afraid -
Encounter in my garden
An unexpected Maid.
She beckons, and the woods start -
She nods, and all begin -
Surely, such a country
I was never in!

     Confusa solo per un giorno o due -
Imbarazzata - non spaventata -
Incontro nel mio giardino
Un'imprevista Fanciulla.
Ella chiama con un cenno, e il bosco si scuote -
Ella annuisce, e tutto ha inizio -
Sicuramente, in un paese del genere
Non sono mai stata!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 18 (1858) / F 21-22-23 (1858) 

The Gentian weaves her fringes -
The Maple's loom is red -
My departing blossoms
      Obviate parade.
A brief, but patient illness -
An hour to prepare,
And one below this morning
Is where the angels are -
It was a short procession,
The Bobolink was there -
An aged Bee addressed us -
And then we knelt in prayer -
We trust that she was willing -
We ask that we may be.
Summer - Sister - Seraph!
Let us go with thee!

In the name of the Bee -
And of the Butterfly -
And of the Breeze - Amen!


     La Genziana tesse le sue frange -
Il telaio dell'Acero è rosso -
I miei fiori in partenza
      Sostituiscono il corteo.
Una breve, ma paziente malattia -
Un'ora per prepararsi,
E chi era quaggiù stamane
È dove sono gli angeli -
Fu una breve processione,
Il Bobolink era là -
Un'anziana Ape ci fece il suo discorso -
E quindi ci inginocchiammo in preghiera -
Crediamo che questo fosse il suo volere -
Vorremmo che così fosse per noi.
Estate - Sorella - Serafino!
Portaci con te!

Nel nome dell'Ape -
E della Farfalla -
E della Brezza - Amen!



Nell'edizione Franklin le tre strofe sono considerate come singole poesie.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 19 (1858) / F 25 (1858) 

A sepal, petal, and a thorn
Upon a common summer's morn -
A flask of Dew - A Bee or two -
A Breeze - a caper in the trees -
And I'm a Rose!   

  Un sepalo, un petalo, e una spina
In un normale mattino d'estate -
Un fiasco di Rugiada - Un'Ape o due -
Una brezza - una capriola fra gli alberi -
Ed io sono una Rosa! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 20 (1858) / F 26-27 (1858) 

Distrustful of the Gentian -
And just to turn away,
The fluttering of her fringes
Chid my perfidy -
Weary for my -------
I will singing go -
I shall not feel the sleet - then -
I shall not fear the snow.
Flees so the phantom meadow
Before the breathless Bee -
So bubble brooks in deserts
On Ears that dying lie -
Burn so the Evening Spires
To Eyes that Closing go -
Hangs so distant Heaven -
To a hand below.


     Diffidente della Genziana -
E mentre me ne andavo,
Il tremito delle sue frange
Rimproverò la mia perfidia -
Sazia del mio ------- (*)
Andrò cantando -
Non sentirò la grandine - né -
Temerò la neve.
Fugge così l'illusorio prato
Davanti all'ansante Ape -
Così gorgogliano i ruscelli nei deserti
Ad Orecchie che giacciono morenti -
Ardono così le Spire della Sera
Ad Occhi che stanno Chiudendosi -
Sospeso così lontano il Cielo -
Da una mano quaggiù.



Nell'edizione Franklin le due strofe sono considerate come singole poesie.

(*) Johnson ipotizza che la poesia possa essere stata una sorta di "prototipo", nel quale le lineette del quinto verso indicassero lo spazio da riempire con il nome del destinatario. Franklin ha dei dubbi in proposito, e ritiene più plausibile un destinatario specifico, omesso per discrezione.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 21 (1858) / F 28 (1858) 

We lose - because we win -
Gamblers - recollecting which
Toss their dice again!  

   Perdiamo - perché vinciamo -
Giocatori - che rammentano e che
Rilanciano i loro dadi! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 22 (1858) / F 29-30-31 (1858) 

All these my banners be.
I sow my pageantry
In May -
It rises train by train -
Then sleeps in state again -
My chancel - all the plain
      Today.
To lose - if one can find again -
To miss - if one shall meet -
The Burglar cannot rob - then -
The Broker cannot cheat.
So build the hillocks gaily
Thou little spade of mine
Leaving nooks for Daisy
And for Columbine -
You and I the secret
Of the Crocus know -
Let us chant it softly -
"There is no more snow!"

To him who keeps an Orchis' heart -
The swamps are pink with June.


     Tutti questi siano i miei vessilli.
Io semino il mio sfarzoso corteo
In maggio -
Esso si desta fila per fila -
Poi si riaddormenta regalmente -
Il mio coro - la pianura intera
      Oggi.
Perdere - se si può ritrovare -
Lasciare - se si incontrerà -
Il ladro non può rubare - allora -
Il sensale non può imbrogliare.
Perciò innalza gaiamente collinette
Tu piccola vanga mia
Lasciando un angolino per la Margherita
E per l'Aquilegia -
Tu ed io il segreto
Del Croco conosciamo -
Fatecelo cantare dolcemente -
"Non c'è più neve!"

Per chi possiede il cuore di un'Orchidea -
Le paludi sono rosa in giugno.



Nell'edizione Franklin le tre strofe sono considerate come singole poesie.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 23 (1858) / F 12 (1858) 

I had a guinea golden -
I lost it in the sand -
And tho' the sum was simple
And pounds were in the land -
Still, had it such a value
Unto my frugal eye -
That when I could not find it -
I sat me down to sigh.
I had a crimson Robin -
Who sang full many a day
But when the woods were painted,
He, too, did fly away -
Time brought me other Robins -
Their ballads were the same -
Still, for my missing Troubadour
I kept the "house at hame."

I had a star in heaven -
One "Pleiad" was it's name -
And when I was not heeding,
It wandered from the same.
And tho' the skies are crowded -
And all the night ashine -
I do not care about it -
Since none of them are mine.

My story has a moral -
I have a missing friend -
"Pleiad" it's name, and Robin,
And guinea in the sand.
And when this mournful ditty
Accompanied with tear -
Shall meet the eye of traitor
In country far from here -
Grant that repentance solemn
May seize upon his mind -
And he no consolation
Beneath the sun may find.


     Avevo una ghinea d'oro -
La persi nella sabbia -
E nonostante la somma fosse modesta
E soldi ce ne fossero nel paese -
Tuttavia, aveva un tale valore
Ai miei occhi frugali -
Che quando non la ritrovai -
Mi sedetti a sospirare.
Avevo un Pettirosso cremisi -
Che cantò per giorni interi
Ma quando i boschi si colorarono,
Egli, pure, volò via -
Il tempo mi portò altri Pettirossi -
Le loro ballate erano le stesse -
Tuttavia, per il mio assente Trovatore
Io rimasi "chiusa in casa".

Avevo una stella in cielo -
"Pleiade" era il suo nome -
E in un momento in cui non ci badavo,
Se ne andò per conto suo.
E malgrado i cieli siano affollati -
E la notte intera un luccichio di stelle -
Non me ne importa -
Da quando nessuna di loro è mia.

La mia storia ha una morale -
Io ho un amico assente -
"Pleiade" il suo nome, e Pettirosso, 
E ghinea nella sabbia.
E quando questo triste canto
Accompagnato dalle lacrime -
Incontrerà l'occhio del traditore
In un paese lontano da qui -
Fa' che un pentimento profondo
Possa afferrargli la mente -
E nessuna consolazione
Sotto il sole possa trovare.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 24 (1858) / F 13 (1858) 

There is a morn by men unseen -
Whose maids upon remoter green
Keep their Seraphic May -
And all day long, with dance and game,
And gambol I may never name -
Employ their holiday.
Here to light measure, move the feet
Which walk no more the village street -
Nor by the wood are found -
Here are the birds that sought the sun
When last year's distaff idle hung
And summer's brows were bound.

Ne'er saw I such a wondrous scene -
Ne'er such a ring on such a green -
Nor so serene array -
As if the stars some summer night
Should swing their cups of Chrysolite -
And revel till the day -

Like thee to dance - like thee to sing -
People upon the mystic green -
I ask, each new May Morn.
I wait thy far, fantastic bells -
Announcing me in other dells -
Unto the different dawn!


     C'è un mattino agli uomini invisibile -
Le cui fanciulle su un più remoto prato
Celebrano il loro Serafico maggio -
E per tutto il giorno, con balli e giochi,
E capriole che non potrei mai descrivere -
Riempiono il loro giorno festivo.
Qui a passo leggero, si muovono i piedi
Che non passeggiano più per le strade del paese -
Né presso il bosco si incontrano -
Qui sono gli uccelli che cercarono il sole
Quando la conocchia dell'anno passato fu appesa inoperosa
E gli orli dell'estate furono legati.

Mai vidi una così meravigliosa scena -
Mai un tale cerchio su un tale prato -
Né così sereno insieme -
Come se le stelle in una qualche notte d'estate
Alzassero i loro calici di Crisolito -
E festeggiassero fino alla luce del giorno -

Come te ballare - come te cantare -
Popolo sul mistico prato -
Io chiedo, ogni nuovo Mattino di maggio.
Aspetto le tue lontane, fantastiche campane -
Che mi annuncino in altre valli -
A una diversa aurora!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 25 (1858) / F 15 (1858) 

She slept beneath a tree -
Remembered but by me.
I touched her Cradle mute -
She recognized the foot -
Put on her carmine suit
      And see!   

  Dormiva sotto un albero -
Ricordata solo da me.
Toccai la sua Culla muta -
Ella riconobbe i passi -
Indossò la sua veste di carminio
      Ed eccola! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 26 (1858) / F 17 (1858) 

It's all I have to bring today -
This, and my heart beside -
This, and my heart, and all the fields -
And all the meadows wide -
Be sure you count - should I forget
Some one the sum could tell -
This, and my heart, and all the Bees
Which in the Clover dwell. 

    È tutto ciò che devo portare oggi -
Questo, e il mio cuore insieme -
Questo, e il mio cuore, e tutti i campi -
E tutti gli ampi prati -
Accertati di contare - dovessi dimenticare -
Qualcuno la somma potrà dire -
Questo, e il mio cuore, e tutte le Api
Che nel Trifoglio dimorano. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 27 (1858) / F 18 (1858) 

Morns like these - we parted -
Noons like these - she rose -
Fluttering first - then firmer
To her fair repose.
Never did she lisp it -
It was not for me -
She - was mute from transport -
I - from agony -

Till - the evening nearing
One the curtains drew -
Quick! A Sharper rustling!
And this linnet flew!


     In mattini come questi - ci separammo -
In meriggi come questi - ella si alzò -
Esitante dapprima - poi più sicura
Verso il suo giusto riposo.
Mai niente ne accennò -
Non era cosa per me -
Ella - era muta dall'estasi -
Io - dall'angoscia -

Finché - sul far della sera
Qualcuno dischiuse le tende -
Subito! Un più Intenso fruscio!
E il fanello volò!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 28 (1858) / F 19 (1858) 

So has a Daisy vanished
From the fields today -
So tiptoed many a slipper
To Paradise away -
Oozed so in crimson bubbles
Day's departing tide -
Blooming - tripping - flowing -
Are ye then with God?


     Così una Margherita è svanita
Dai campi quest'oggi -
Così saltellarono molte pantofole
Sulla via del Paradiso -
Filtrata così in cremisi bolle
La montante marea del giorno -
Fiorendo - saltellando - scorrendo -
Siete dunque con Dio?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 29 (1858) / F 20 (1858) 

If those I loved were lost
The Crier's voice w'd tell me -
If those I loved were found
The bells of Ghent w'd ring -
Did those I loved repose
The Daisy would impel me.
Philip - when bewildered
Bore his riddle in!

     Se coloro che ho amato fossero perduti
La voce dell'Araldo mi informerebbe -
Se coloro che ho amato fossero ritrovati
Le campane di Gand canterebbero -
Dovessero coloro che ho amato riposare
La Margherita mi guiderebbe.
Philip - sconcertato
Portò con sé il suo enigma! (*)



(*) Filips van Artevelde, nobile fiammingo ucciso nel 1382 duranta la rivolta di Gand. La vicenda è narrata nelle Chroniques di Jean Froissart (1337-1404) ed è stata ripresa in un dramma in versi del 1834 di Henry Taylor (1800-1886), Philip van Artevelde, che faceva parte della biblioteca dei Dickinson. Gli ultimi due versi della poesia si riferiscono alle domande che si fa il protagonista prima di morire: "What have I done? Why such a death - Why thus?" ("Che cosa ho fatto? Perché una morte simile - Perché in questo modo?")



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 30 (1858) / F 6 (1858) 

Adrift! A little boat adrift!
And night is coming down!
Will no one guide a little boat
Unto the nearest town?
So Sailors say - on yesterday -
Just as the dusk was brown
One little boat gave up it's strife
And gurgled down and down.

So angels say - on yesterday -
Just as the dawn was red
One little boat - o'erspent with gales -
Retrimmed it's masts - redecked it's sails -
And shot - exultant on!

     Alla deriva! Un piccolo battello alla deriva!
E la notte sta scendendo!
Nessuno guiderà un piccolo battello
Alla città più vicina?
Così i Naviganti dicono - che ieri -
Proprio quando il crepuscolo imbruniva
Un piccolo battello terminò la sua lotta
E gorgogliando scese negli abissi.

Così gli angeli dicono - che ieri -
Proprio quando l'alba rosseggiava
Un piccolo battello - stremato dalle raffiche -
Rialzò l'alberatura - rispiegò le vele -
E si lanciò - esultante lassù!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 31 (1858) / F 7 (1858) 

Summer for thee, grant I may be
When Summer days are flown!
Thy music still, when Whippowil
And Oriole - are done!
For thee to bloom, I'll skip the tomb
And sow my blossoms o'er!
Pray gather me -
       Anemone -
Thy flower - forevermore!


     Estate per te, fa ch'io sia
Quando i giorni dell'Estate saranno volati via!
La tua musica anche, quando il Caprimulgo
E l'Oriolo - saranno andati!
Per te sbocciare, sfuggirò alla tomba
E vi spargerò sopra la mia fioritura!
Ti prego coglimi -
       Anemone -
Il tuo fiore - per sempre!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 32 (1858) / F 8 (1858) 

When Roses cease to bloom, Sir,
And Violets are done -
When Bumblebees in solemn flight
Have passed beyond the Sun -
The hand that paused to gather
Upon this Summer's day
Will idle lie - in Auburn -
Then take my flowers - pray!  

   Quando le Rose smettono di fiorire, Signore,
E le Violette sono finite -
Quando i Bombi in solenne sciame
Sono passati al di là del Sole -
La mano che indugiò per cogliere
In questo giorno d'Estate
Resterà oziosa - nel Castano Dorato -
Allora prendi i miei fiori - ti prego! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 33 (1858) / F 9 (1858) 

If recollecting were forgetting,
Then I remember not.
And if forgetting, recollecting,
How near I had forgot.
And if to miss, were merry,
And to mourn, were gay,
How very blithe the fingers
That gathered this, Today!   

  Se rammentando ci dimenticassimo,
Allora non ricordo.
E se dimenticando, rammentassimo,
Quanto ho dimenticato.
E se perdere, fosse allegro,
E piangere, fosse gaio,
Quanto gioiose le dita
Che raccolsero questo, Oggi! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 34 (1858) / F 10 (1858) 

Garlands for Queens, may be -
Laurels - for rare degree
Of soul or sword.
Ah - but remembering me -
Ah - but remembering thee -
Nature in chivalry -
Nature in charity -
Nature in equity -
This Rose ordained!   

  Ghirlande per Regine, possono essere -
Gli allori - per rari eletti
Di spirito o di spada.
Ah - ma ripensando a me - 
Ah - ma ripensando a te -
La natura galante -
La natura caritatevole -
La natura giusta -
Questa Rosa consacrò! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 35 (1858) / F 11 (1858) 

Nobody knows this little Rose -
It might a pilgrim be
Did I not take it from the ways
And lift it up to thee.
Only a Bee will miss it -
Only a Butterfly,
Hastening from far journey -
On it's breast to lie -
Only a Bird will wonder -
Only a Breeze will sigh -
Ah Little Rose - how easy
For such as thee to die!  

   Nessuno conosce questa piccola Rosa -
Potrebbe essere una pellegrina
Non l'avessi presa dalla strada
E colta per te.
Solo un'Ape ne sentirà la mancanza -
Solo una Farfalla,
Affrettandosi da remote distanze -
Per giacere al suo seno -
Solo un Uccello si stupirà -
Solo una Brezza sospirerà -
Ah Piccola Rosa - com'è facile
Per chi è come te morire! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 36 (1858) / F 45 (1858) 

Snow flakes.

I counted till they danced so
Their slippers leaped the town,
And then I took a pencil
To note the rebels down.
And then they grew so jolly
I did resign the prig,
And ten of my once stately toes
Are marshalled for a jig!


     Fiocchi di neve.

Contai finché essi danzarono tanto
Che le loro scarpine oltrepassarono la città,
E allora presi una matita
Per annotare i ribelli a terra.
E poi essi vennero su così gioiosi
Che abbandonai la boria,
E le seriose dieci dita dei mie piedi
Si schierarono per una giga!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 37 (1858) / F 46 (1858) 

Before the ice is in the pools -
Before the skaters go,
Or any cheek at nightfall
Is tarnished by the snow -
Before the fields have finished,
Before the Christmas tree,
Wonder upon wonder
Will arrive to me!

What we touch the hems of
On a summer's day -
What is only walking
Just a bridge away -

That which sings so - speaks so -
When there's no one here -
Will the frock I wept in
Answer me to wear?


     Prima che il ghiaccio sia negli stagni -
Prima che i pattinatori arrivino,
O qualche guancia al crepuscolo
Sia appannata dalla neve -
Prima che i campi siano svuotati,
Prima dell'albero di Natale,
Miracoli su miracoli
Arriveranno per me!

Ciò di cui tocchiamo i bordi
In un giorno d'estate -
Ciò che passa solo
A un ponte di distanza -

Quello che canta così - che parla così -
Quando non c'è nessuno qui -
L'abito in cui piansi
Servirà per vestirmi?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 38 (1858) / F 47 (1858) 

By such and such an offering
To Mr. So and So,
The web of live woven -
So martyrs albums show!  

   Da questo o quel sacrificio
Al signor Tal dei Tali,
La tela della vita è intrecciata -
Questo gli album dei martiri rivelano! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 39 (1858) / F 50 (1859) 

It did not surprise me -
So I said - or thought -
She will stir her pinions
And the nest forgot,
Traverse broader forests -
Build in gayer boughs,
Breathe in Ear more modern
God's old fashioned vows -

This was but a Birdling -
What and if it be
One within my bosom
Had departed me?

This was but a story -
What and if indeed
There were just such coffin
In the heart instead?


     Non mi sorprese -
Così dissi - o pensai -
Lei muoverà le sue ali
E il nido dimenticato,
Attraversando più ampie foreste -
Costruirà fra più gioiosi rami,
Sussurrerà ad Orecchie più moderne
Le antiquate promesse di Dio -

Non era altro che un Uccellino -
E se fosse
Qualcuno custodito nel mio seno
Allontanatosi da me?

Non era altro che una fiaba -
E se in realtà
Ci fosse solo qualcosa come una bara
Nel cuore invece?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 40 (1858) / F 51 (1859) 

When I count the seeds
That are sown beneath,
To bloom so, bye and bye -
When I con the people
Lain so low,
To be received as high -

When I believe the garden
Mortal shall not see -
Pick by faith it's blossom
And avoid it's Bee,
I can spare this summer, unreluctantly.


     Quando conto i semi
Che sono sparsi sottoterra,
Fioriranno così, via via -
Quando rifletto su quelli
Distesi là sotto,
Saranno accolti in alto -

Quando credo nel giardino
Che il mortale non vede,
Colgo con la fede il suo fiore
E sfuggo la sua Ape,
So fare a meno di questa estate, senza esitare.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 41 (1858) / F 57 (1859) 

I robbed the Woods -
The trusting Woods.
The unsuspecting Trees
Brought out their Burs and mosses
My fantasy to please.
I scanned their trinkets curious - 
I grasped - I bore away -
What will the solemn Hemlock -
What will the Oak tree say?    

 Ho derubato i Boschi -
I fiduciosi Boschi.
Gli innocenti Alberi
Mostravano i loro Ricci e i loro muschi
Per compiacere la mia fantasia.
Esplorai curiosa i loro ninnoli -
Afferrai - strappai via -
Che dirà l'austero Abete -
Che dirà la Quercia? 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 42 (1858) / F 58 (1859) 

A Day! Help! Help! Another Day!
Your prayers, oh Passer by!
From such a common ball as this
Might date a Victory!
From marshallings as simple
The flags of nations swang.
Steady - my soul: What issues
Upon thine arrow hang!    

 Un Giorno! Aiuto! Aiuto! Un altro Giorno!
Le tue preghiere, o Viandante!
Da un colpo talmente normale come questo
Potrebbe sortire una Vittoria!
Da schieramenti così modesti
Le bandiere nazionali sventolate.
Salda - anima mia: Quali sorti
Dipendono dalla tua freccia! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 43 (1858) / F 59 (1859) 

Could live - did live -
Could die - did die -
Could smile upon the whole
Through faith in one he met not,
To introduce his soul.
Could go from scene familiar
To an untraversed spot -
Could contemplate the journey
With unpuzzled heart -

Such trust had one among us,
Among us not today -
We who saw the launching
Never sailed the Bay!


     Poteva vivere - visse -
Poteva morire - morì -
Poteva sorridere su tutto
Per fede in qualcuno che non conobbe,
Presentando la sua anima.
Poteva passare da un luogo familiare
A un posto mai attraversato -
Poteva contemplare il cammino
Con cuore non turbato -

Tanta fiducia ebbe uno tra di noi,
Non tra di noi oggi -
Noi che vedemmo il varo
Non navigammo nella Baia!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 44 (1858) / F 60 (1859) 

If she had been the Mistletoe
And I had been the Rose -
How gay upon your table
My velvet life to close -
Since I am of the Druid,
And she is of the dew -
I'll deck Tradition's buttonhole -
And send the Rose to you.   

  Se ella fosse stata il Vischio
Ed io fossi stata la Rosa -
Quanta gioia sulla tua tavola
La mia vita di velluto concludere -
Poiché io sono dei Druidi,
E lei della rugiada -
Ornerò l'occhiello della Tradizione -
E invierò la Rosa a te. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 45 (1858) / F 62 (1859) 

There's something quieter than sleep
Within this inner room!
It wears a sprig upon it's breast -
And will not tell it's name.
Some touch it, and some kiss it -
Some chafe it's idle hand -
It has a simple gravity
I do not understand!

I would not weep if I were they -
How rude in one to sob!
Might scare the quiet fairy
Back to her native wood!

While simple-hearted neighbors
Chat of the "Early dead" -
We - prone to periphrasis,
Remark that Birds have fled!
     C'è qualcosa di più quieto del sonno
Dentro quest'intima stanza!
Porta un ramoscello sul petto -
E non dirà il suo nome.
Qualcuno la tocca, e qualcuno la bacia -
Qualcuno carezza la sua mano oziosa -
Ha una semplice solennità
Che non comprendo!

Non piangerei se fossi in loro -
Quanta villania in uno che singhiozza!
Potrebbe far fuggire la tranquilla fata
Indietro al suo nativo bosco!

Mentre gli ingenui vicini
Chiacchierano di "morti Premature" -
Noi - inclini alla perifrasi,
Notiamo che gli Uccelli sono volati via!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 46 (1858) / F 63 (1859) 

I keep my pledge.
I was not called -
Death did not notice me.
I bring my Rose.
I plight again,
By every sainted Bee -
By Daisy called from hillside -
By Bobolink from lane.
Blossom and I -
Her oath, and mine -
Will surely come again.     Io mantengo la mia promessa.
Non fui chiamata -
La morte non si è accorta di me.
Porto la mia Rosa.
M'impegno di nuovo,
In nome d'ogni Ape consacrata -
In nome della Margherita chiamata dal pendio -
In nome del Bobolink dal sentiero.
Il fiore ed io -
Il suo giuramento, e il mio -
Certamente ritorneremo. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 47 (1858) / F 64 (1859) 

Heart! We will forget him!
You and I - tonight!
You may forget the warmth he gave -
I will forget the light!
When you have done, pray tell me
That I may straight begin!
Haste! lest while you're lagging
I remember him!
     Cuore! Lo dimenticheremo!
Tu ed io - questa notte!
Tu dimentica il calore che infondeva -
Io dimenticherò la luce!
Quando hai finito, ti prego di dirmelo -
Così che io possa subito incominciare!
Presto! perché mentre tu indugi
Io lo ricordo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 48 (1858) / F 65 (1859) 

Once more, my now bewildered Dove
Bestirs her puzzled wings
Once more her mistress, on the deep
Her troubled question flings -
Thrice to the floating casement
The Patriarch's bird returned,
Courage! My brave Columba!
There may yet be Land!
     Ancora una volta, la mia Colomba ora confusa
Agita le incerte ali
Ancora una volta la sua padrona, al profondo
La sua tormentata domanda rivolge -
Tre volte alla galleggiante finestra
Tornò l'uccello del Patriarca,
Coraggio! Mia valorosa Colomba!
Potrebbe ancora esserci Terra!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 49 (1858) / F 39 (1858) 

I never lost as much but twice,
And that was in the sod.
Twice have I stood a beggar
Before the door of God!
Angels - twice descending
Reimbursed my store -
Burglar! Banker - Father!
I am poor once more!
     Non persi mai quanto quelle due volte,
E ambedue furono nell'erbosa zolla.
Due volte sono stata a mendicare
Dinnanzi alla porta di Dio!
Angeli - due volte sono scesi
Per ripianare la mia provvista -
Ladro! Banchiere - Padre!
Sono povera ancora una volta!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 50 (1858) / F 40 (1858) 

I hav'nt told my garden yet -
Lest that should conquer me.
I hav'nt quite the strength now
To break it to the Bee -
I will not name it in the street
For shops would stare at me -
That one so shy - so ignorant
Should have the face to die.

The hillsides must not know it -
Where I have rambled so -
Nor tell the loving forests
The day that I shall go -

Nor lisp it at the table -
Nor heedless by the way
Hint that within the Riddle
One will walk today -
     Non l'ho ancora detto al mio giardino -
Per paura che mi possa soggiogare.
E non ho affatto la forza ora
Di rivelarlo all'Ape -
Non lo nominerò per strada
Perché le botteghe mi guarderebbero stupite -
Che una così timida - così ignorante
Abbia la sfacciataggine di morire.

I pendii delle colline non devono saperlo -
Dove ho tanto vagabondato -
Né dire alle amate foreste
Il giorno che me ne andrò -

Né mormorarlo a tavola -
Né sbadata per la via
Far capire che nel cuore dell'Enigma
M'incamminerò oggi -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 51 (1858) / F 41 (1858) 

I often passed the village
When going home from school -
And wondered what they did there -
And why it was so still -
I did not know the year then -
In which my call would come -
Earlier, by the Dial,
Than the rest have gone.

It's stiller than the sundown.
It's cooler than the dawn -
The Daisies dare to come here -
And birds can flutter down -

So when you are tired -
Or perplexed - or cold -
Trust the loving promise
Underneath the mould,
Cry "it's I," "take Dollie,"
And I will enfold!
     Spesso attraversavo il villaggio
Quando tornavo a casa dalla scuola -
E mi domandavo cosa facessero là -
E perché ci fosse tanto silenzio -
Non potevo sapere allora l'anno -
In cui la chiamata sarebbe giunta -
Più presto, dal Quadrante,
Rispetto agli altri che sono andati.

È più calmo che al tramonto.
È più fresco che all'alba -
Le Margherite osano venire qui -
E gli uccelli possono posarsi -

Così quando sei stanca -
O perplessa - o fredda -
Abbi fiducia nell'amorosa promessa
Sotto la terra,
Grida: "sono io," "prendi Dollie,"
Ed io t'abbraccerò!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 52 (1858) / F 33 (1858) 

Whether my bark went down at sea -
Whether she met with gales -
Whether to isles enchanted
She bent her docile sails -
By what mystic mooring
She is held today -
This is the errand of the eye
Out upon the Bay.
     Se la mia barca sprofondò nel mare -
Se incontrò le tempeste -
Se ad isole incantate
Rivolse le sue docili vele -
Da quale mistico ormeggio
È trattenuta oggi -
Questo è il compito dello sguardo
Là fuori sulla Baia.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 53 (1858) / F 34 (1858) 

Taken from men - this morning -
Carried by men today -
Met by the Gods with banners -
Who marshalled her away -
One little maid - from playmates -
One little mind from school -
There must be guests in Eden -
All the rooms are full -

Far - as the East from Even -
Dim - as the border star -
Courtiers quaint, in Kingdoms
Our departed are.
     Sottratta agli uomini - stamane -
Trasportata da uomini quest'oggi -
Accolta dagli Dei con vessilli -
Che l'accompagnarono via di qui -
Una fanciullina - via dai compagni di gioco-
Una piccola mente via dalla scuola -
Devono essercene di ospiti nell'Eden -
Tutte le stanze sono piene -

Lontani - come l'Est dalla Sera -
Indistinti - come la stella di confine -
Cortigiani d'altri tempi, nei Reami
Sono i nostri morti.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 54 (1858) / F 36 (1858) 

If I should die,
And you should live -
And time sh'd gurgle on -
And morn sh'd beam -
And noon should burn -
As it has usual done -
If Birds should build as early
And Bees as bustling go -
One might depart at option
From enterprise below!
Tis sweet to know that stocks will stand
When we with Daisies lie -
That Commerce will continue -
And Trades as briskly fly -
It makes the parting tranquil
And keeps the soul serene -
That gentlemen so sprightly
Conduct the pleasing scene!     Se io dovessi morire,
E tu dovessi vivere -
E il tempo scorresse via -
E il mattino brillasse -
E il mezzodì dovesse ardere -
Come ha sempre fatto -
Se gli Uccelli dovessero nidificare di buon mattino
E le Api darsi altrettanto da fare -
Si potrebbe scegliere di accomiatarsi
Dalle imprese di quaggiù!
È dolce sapere che i titoli resteranno
Quando noi con le Margherite giaceremo -
Che il Commercio continuerà -
E gli Affari voleranno veloci -
Rende la partenza tranquilla
E mantiene l'anima serena -
Che gentiluomini così brillanti
Dirigano la piacevole scena! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 55 (1858) / F 37 (1858) 

By Chivalries as tiny,
A Blossom, or a Book,
The seeds of smiles are planted -
Which blossom in the dark.     Da Nobili Cose così minute,
Un Fiore, o un Libro,
I semi dei sorrisi sono piantati -
Che fioriscono nel buio. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 56 (1858) / F 53 (1859) 

If I should cease to bring a Rose
Upon a festal day,
Twill be because beyond the Rose
I have been called away -
If I should cease to take the names
My buds commemorate -
Twill be because Death's finger
Claps my murmuring lip!
     Se dovessi smettere di portare una Rosa
In un giorno di festa,
Sarà perché al di là della Rosa
Sarò stata chiamata -
Se dovessi smettere di scegliere i nomi
Per commemorare i miei germogli -
Sarà perché le dita della morte
Avranno chiuso il mio labbro mormorante!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 57 (1858) / F 55 (1859) 

To venerate the simple days
Which lead the seasons by,
Needs but to remember
That from you or I,
They may take the trifle
Termed mortality!     Per venerare i modesti giorni
Che fanno passare le stagioni,
Bisogna solo ricordare
Che da te o da me,
Possono prendere quell'inezia
Detta mortalità! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 58 (1859) / F 67 (1859) 

Delayed till she had ceased to know -
Delayed till in it's vest of snow
Her loving bosom lay -
An hour behind the fleeting breath -
Later by just an hour than Death -
Oh lagging Yesterday!
Could she have guessed that it w'd be -
Could but a crier of the joy
Have climbed the distant hill -
Had not the bliss so slow a pace
Who knows but this surrendered face
Were undefeated still?

Oh if there may departing be
Any forgot by Victory
In her imperial round -
Show them this meek apparreled thing
That could not stop to be a king -
Doubtful if it be crowned!
     Indugiò finché perse conoscenza -
Indugiò finché nella sua candida maglia
L'amoroso seno giacque -
Un'ora dopo il fuggente respiro -
Solo un'ora più tardi della Morte -
Oh lento Ieri!
Avesse ella potuto immaginare cosa sarebbe accaduto -
Avesse potuto un solo araldo di gioia
Scalare la collina lontana -
Non avesse avuto l'estasi una così lenta andatura 
Chissà se il volto che s'arrese
Sarebbe ancora non sconfitto?

Oh se ci fossero moribondi 
Affatto dimenticati dalla Vittoria
Nel suo maestoso giro -
Mostrate loro questa mite e ornata creatura
Che non poté fermarsi per essere un re -
Dubbiosa di essere incoronata!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 59 (1859) / F 145 (1860) 

A little East of Jordan,
Evangelists record,
A Gymnast and an Angel
Did wrestle long and hard -
Till morning touching mountain -
And Jacob, waxing strong,
The Angel begged permission
To Breakfast - to return -

Not so, said cunning Jacob!
"I will not let thee go
Except thou bless me" - Stranger!
The which acceded to -

Light swung the silver fleeces
"Peniel" Hills beyond,
And the bewildered Gymnast
Found he had worsted God!
     Poco ad Est del Giordano,
Narrano gli Evangelisti,
Un Atleta e un Angelo
Lottarono a lungo e duramente -
Finché il mattino toccò la montagna -
E a Giacobbe, più in forze,
L'Angelo implorò il permesso
Di fare Colazione - per riprendere poi -

Certo che no, disse l'astuto Giacobbe!
"Non ti lascerò andare
Salvo che tu non mi benedica" - Straniero!
Non appena accettato ciò -

Lievi ondeggiarono i velli d'argento
Oltre i Colli di "Peniel",
E lo stupefatto Atleta
Scoprì d'aver sconfitto Dio!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 60 (1859) / F 150 (1860) 

Like her the Saints retire,
In their Chapeaux of fire,
Martial as she!
Like her the Evenings steal
Purple and Cochineal
After the Day!

"Departed" - both - they say!
i.e., gathered away,
Not found,

Argues the Aster still -
Reasons the Daffodil
Profound!
     Come lei i Santi si ritirano,
Nelle loro Cappelle di fuoco,
Marziali quanto lei!
Come lei le Sere rubano
Porpora e Cocciniglia
Dopo il Giorno!

"Partite" - entrambe - dicono!
Cioè, chiamate lontano,
Introvabili,

Sostiene ancora l'Aster -
Argomenta la Giunchiglia
Profonda!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 61 (1859) / F 151 (1860) 

Papa above!
Regard a Mouse
O'erpowered by the Cat!
Reserve within thy kingdom
A "Mansion" for the Rat!
Snug in seraphic Cupboards
To nibble all the day,
While unsuspecting Cycles
Wheel solemnly away!
     Babbo lassù!
Fa' attenzione al Topo
Sopraffatto dal Gatto!
Serba nel tuo regno
Una "Dimora" per il Ratto!
Al sicuro in angeliche Dispense
Rosicchiare tutto il giorno,
Mentre inconsapevoli Cicli
Ruotano solenni e lontani!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 62 (1859) / F 153 (1860) 

"Sown in dishonor"!
Ah! Indeed!
May this "dishonor" be?
If I were half so fine myself
I'd notice nobody!
"Sown in corruption"!
Not so fast!
Apostle is askew!
Corinthians 1. 15. narrates
A Circumstance or two!
     "Seminato nel disonore"!
Ah! Certamente!
Può questo essere "disonore"?
Se per mio conto fossi buona la metà
Non noterei nessuno!
"Seminato nella corruzione"!
Andiamoci piano!
L'apostolo è ambiguo!
La lettera ai Corinti 1.15.(*) narra
Una o due Circostanze!



(*) San Paolo, Prima lettera ai Corinti 15, 42-43
(42) Così sarà pure della risurrezione dei corpi. Si semina il corpo corruttibile e risorge incorruttibile; (43) si semina spregevole e risorge glorioso; si semina debole e risorge potente;



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 63 (1859) / F 155 (1860) 

If pain for peace prepares
Lo, what "Augustan" years
Our feet await!
If springs from winter rise,
Can the Anemones
Be reckoned up?

If night stands first - then noon
To gird us for the sun,
What gaze!

When from a thousand skies
On our developed eyes
Noons blaze!
     Se il dolore prepara la pace
Oh, quali "Augustei" anni 
Attendono i nostri passi!
Se le primavere sorgono dagli inverni,
Possono gli Anemoni
Essere sommati?

Se prima c'è la notte - poi il mezzogiorno
Per prepararci al sole,
Che lungo sguardo!

Quando da mille cieli
Sui nostri occhi dischiusi
I mezzogiorni splenderanno!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 64 (1859) / F 162 (1860) 

Some Rainbow - coming from the Fair!
Some Vision of the World Cashmere -
I confidently see!
Or else a Peacock's purple Train
Feather by feather - on the plain
Fritters itself away!
The dreamy Butterflies bestir!
Lethargic pools resume the whirr
Of last year's sundered tune!
From some old Fortress on the sun
Baronial Bees - march - one by one -
In murmuring platoon!

The Robins stand as thick today
As flakes of snow stood yesterday -
On fence - and Roof - and Twig!
The Orchis binds her feather on
For her old lover - Don the Sun!
Revisiting the Bog!

Without Commander! Countless! Still!
The Regiments of Wood and Hill
In bright detachment stand!
Behold! Whose Multitudes are these?
The children of whose turbaned seas -
Or what Circassian Land?
     Qualche Arcobaleno - che viene dalla Fiera!
Qualche Visione del Mondo di Cachemire -
Vedo con fiducia!
Oppure una purpurea Coda di Pavone
Piuma per piuma - sulla pianura
Che si sparpaglia via!
Le sognanti Farfalle si scuotono!
Stagni in letargo riprendono il ronzio
Dell'interrotta melodia dell'anno scorso!
Da qualche vecchia Fortezza al sole
Nobili Api - marciano - ad una ad una -
In mormorante schiera!

I Pettirossi sono così fitti oggi
Come i fiocchi di neve erano ieri -
Sul recinto - sul Tetto - sul Ramoscello!
L'Orchidea rimette la sua ciocca
Per il suo antico amante - Messer il Sole!
Tornato in visita al Pantano!

Senza Comandante! Innumerevoli! Quieti!
I Reggimenti del Bosco e della Collina
Con luminoso distacco stanno ritti!
Guarda! Di chi sono queste Moltitudini?
Figlie di quali mari inturbantati -
O di quale Landa Circassa?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 65 (1859) / F 164 (1860) 

I can't tell you - but you feel it -
Nor can you tell me -
Saints, with ravished slate and pencil
Solve our April Day!
Sweeter than a vanished frolic
From a vanished green!
Swifter than the hoofs of Horsemen
Round a Ledge of dream!

Modest, let us walk among it
With our faces veiled -
As they say polite Archangels
Do in meeting God!

Not for me - to prate about it!
Not for you - to say
To some fashionable Lady
"Charming April Day"!

Rather - Heaven's "Peter Parley"!
By which Children slow
To sublimer Recitation
Are prepared to go!
     Non posso dirtelo - ma tu lo avverti -
Né puoi tu dirlo a me -
I santi, con gesso e lavagna incantati
Risolvono il nostro Giorno d'Aprile!
Più dolce d'una burla svanita
Da un prato svanito!
Più rapido degli zoccoli di Cavalieri
Intorno a una Cornice di sogno!

Modesti, fateci passeggiare in questo giorno
Con i volti velati -
Come si dice che gli Arcangeli educati
Facciano incontrando Dio!

Non sta a me - chiacchierarne!
Non sta a te - dire
A qualche Signora alla moda
"Che incantevole Giorno d'Aprile"!

Piuttosto - un Celeste "Peter Parley"! (*)
Dal quale i Bambini pigri
Una più sublime Interrogazione
Siano preparati a sostenere!



(*) Il "Peter Parley Magazine" era un giornale per bambini letto anche dalla Dickinson



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 66 (1859) / F 110 (1859) 

So from the mould
Scarlet and Gold
Many a Bulb will rise -
Hidden away, cunningly,
From sagacious eyes.
So from Cocoon
Many a Worm
Leap so Highland gay,
Peasants like me,
Peasants like Thee
Gaze perplexedly!
     Così dalla polvere
Scarlatta e Dorata
Più di un Bulbo crescerà -
Nascosto lontano, astutamente,
Da occhi sagaci.
Così dal Bozzolo
Più di un Baco
Balzerà per allietare l'Altopiano,
I campagnoli come me,
I campagnoli come Te
Fissano perplessi!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 67 (1859) / F 112 (1859) 

Success is counted sweetest
By those who ne'er succeed.
To comprehend a nectar
Requires sorest need.
Not one of all the purple Host
Who took the Flag today
Can tell the definition
So clear of Victory

As he defeated - dying -
On whose forbidden ear
The distant strains of triumph
Burst agonized and clear!
     Il successo è considerato più dolce
Da coloro che mai lo ebbero.
Comprendere un nettare
Richiede estremo bisogno.
Non uno della purpurea Schiera
Che conquistò la Bandiera oggi
Può dare una definizione
Così netta della Vittoria

Come lo sconfitto - morente -
Sul cui orecchio ormai sordo
I lontani inni di trionfo
Irrompono tormentosi e chiari!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 68 (1859) / F 115 (1859) 

Ambition cannot find him.
Affection doesn't know
How many leagues of nowhere
Lie between them now.
Yesterday, undistinguished!
Eminent Today
For our mutual honor,
Immortality!
     L'ambizione non può trovarlo.
L'affetto non sa
Quante leghe di nulla
Si stendano ora fra loro.
Ieri, indistinta!
Eminente Oggi
Per il nostro reciproco onore,
Immortalità!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 69 (1859) / F 99 (1859) 

Low at my problem bending,
Another problem comes -
Larger than mine - Serener -
Involving statelier sums.
I check my busy pencil,
My figures file away.
Wherefore, my baffled fingers
They perplexity?
     China sul mio problema,
Un altro problema arriva -
Più grande del mio - più Tranquillo -
Che richiede calcoli più ampi.
Trattengo la mia indaffarata matita,
Le mie cifre sfilano via.
Per quale ragione, le mie dita confuse
La tua perplessità?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 70 (1859) / F 117 (1859) 

"Arcturus" is his other name -
I'd rather call him "Star."
It's very mean of Science
To go and interfere!
I slew a worm the other day.
A "Savant" passing by
Murmured "Resurgam" - "Centipede"!
"Oh Lord, how frail are we"!

I pull a flower from the woods -
A monster with a glass
Computes the stamens in a breath -
And has her in a "class"!

Whereas I took the Butterfly
Aforetime in my hat -
He sits erect in "Cabinets" -
The Clover bells forgot.

What once was "Heaven"
Is "Zenith" now -
Where I proposed to go
When time's brief masquerade was done
Is mapped and charted too.

What if the poles should frisk about
And stand upon their heads!
I hope I'm ready for "the worst" -
Whatever prank betides!

Perhaps the "Kingdom of Heaven's" changed -
I hope the "Children" there
Wont be "new fashioned" when I come -
And laugh at me - and stare -

I hope the Father in the skies
Will lift his little girl -
Old fashioned - naughty - everything -
Over the stile of "Pearl."
     "Arturo" è l'altro suo nome -
Io lo chiamerei piuttosto "Stella."
È proprio destino per la Scienza
Andare ad impicciarsi!
Ho ucciso un verme l'altro giorno.
Un "Sapiente" che passava di lì
Mormorò "Resurgam" - "Centipede!"
"Oh Signore, quanto siamo fragili!"

Strappo un fiore dai boschi -
Un mostro con la lente
Computa gli stami in un batter d'occhio -
E lo mette in una "classe"!

Mentre io acchiappavo Farfalle -
Una tempo nel mio cappello -
Lui siede diritto nei "Laboratori" -
La corolla del Trifoglio dimenticata.

Ciò che una volta era il "Cielo"
È lo "Zenit" adesso -
Dove avevo intenzione di andare
Quando la breve finzione del tempo fosse finita
È segnato sulle carte ormai.

Chissà se i poli facendo capriole su se stessi
Non rimangano capovolti!
Io spero d'esser pronta per "il peggio" -
Qualunque cosa accada!

Forse il "Regno dei Cieli" è cambiato -
Spero che i "Bambini" di lassù
Non siano "all'ultima moda" quando arriverò -
E non ridano di me - e non mi fissino stupiti -

Spero che il Padre nei cieli
Sollevi questa piccola fanciulla -
Fuori moda - capricciosa - e tutto il resto -
Oltre la soglia di "Perla".





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 71 (1859) / F 105 (1859) 

A throe upon the features -
A hurry in the breath -
An ecstasy of parting
Denominated "Death" -
An anguish at the mention
Which when to patience grown,
I've known permission given
To rejoin it's own.
     Uno spasimo sui lineamenti -
Un affrettarsi del respiro -
Un'estasi di addio
Denominata "Morte" -
Un'angoscia all'accenno
Che quando al paziente è arrivata,
Ho capito che avrebbe ottenuto il permesso
Di riunirsi ai suoi.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 72 (1859) / F 106 (1859) 

Glowing is her Bonnet,
Glowing is her Cheek,
Glowing is her Kirtle,
Yet she cannot speak.
Better as the Daisy
From the Summer hill
Vanish unrecorded
Save by tearful rill -

Save by loving sunrise
Looking for her face.
Save by feet unnumbered
Pausing at the place.
     Splendente è il suo Berretto,
Splendente è la sua Guancia,
Splendente è la sua Gonna,
Eppure ella non può parlare.
Meglio come la Margherita
Dall'Estivo colle
Sparisce ed è dimenticata
Salvo che dal piangente ruscello -

Salvo che dall'amorosa aurora
Che cerca il suo volto.
Salvo che da piedi innumerevoli
Che lì hanno sostato.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 73 (1859) / F 136 (1860) 

Who never lost, are unprepared
A Coronet to find!
Who never thirsted
Flagons, and Cooling Tamarind!
Who never climbed the weary league -
Can such a foot explore
The purple territories
On Pizarro's shore?

How many Legions overcome -
The Emperor will say?
How many Colors taken
On Revolution Day?

How many Bullets bearest?
Hast Thou the Royal scar?
Angels! Write "Promoted"
On this Soldier's brow!
     Chi non ha mai perso, è impreparato
A trovare una Corona!
Chi non ha mai avuto sete
Alle Caraffe, e al Fresco Tamarindo!
Chi non si è mai arrampicato per faticosi percorsi -
Come può esplorare a piedi
I purpurei territori
Dei lidi di Pizarro?

Quante Legioni sono state vinte -
Lo dirà l'Imperatore?
Quante Insegne prese
Il Giorno della Rivoluzione?

Quanti Proiettili hai sopportato?
Hai Tu la Regale cicatrice?
Angeli! Scrivete "Promosso"
Sulla fronte di questo Soldato!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 74 (1859) / F 137 (1860) 

A Lady red - amid the Hill
Her annual secret keeps!
A Lady white, within the Field
In placid Lily sleeps!
The tidy Breezes, with their Brooms -
Sweep vale - and hill - and tree!
Prithee, My pretty Housewives!
Who may expected be?

The Neighbors do not yet suspect!
The Woods exchange a smile!
Orchard, and Buttercup, and Bird -
In such a little while!

And yet, how still the Landscape stands!
How nonchalant the Hedge!
As if the "Resurrection"
Were nothing very strange!
     Una Dama rossa - fra le Colline
Mantiene il suo segreto anno per anno!
Una Dama bianca, in mezzo ai Campi
Fra placidi Gigli riposa!
Le linde Brezze, con le loro Ramazze -
Spazzano valli - e colline - e alberi!
Di grazia, Mie graziose Massaie!
Chi sarà mai l'atteso?

I Vicini non sospettano ancora!
I Boschi si scambiano un sorriso!
Frutteti, e Ranuncoli, e Uccelli -
Lo faranno fra poco!

Eppure, come resta tranquillo il Paesaggio!
Che noncuranza la siepe!
Come se la "Resurrezione"
Non fosse niente di strano!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 75 (1859) / F 141 (1860) 

She died at play,
Gambolled away
Her lease of spotted hours,
Then sank as gaily as a Turk
Upon a Couch of flowers.
Her ghost strolled softly o'er the hill
Yesterday, and Today,
Her vestments as the silver fleece -
Her countenance as spray.
     Ella morì giocando,
Sgambettò via
Il suo affitto per ore variopinte,
Poi affondò gaia come un Turco
Su un Giaciglio di fiori.
Il suo fantasma vagò lievemente sulla collina
Ieri, e Oggi,
Le sue vesti come un argenteo vello -
Il suo aspetto come un soffio di vapore.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 76 (1859) / F 143 (1860) 

Exultation is the going
Of an inland soul to sea,
Past the houses - past the headlands -
Into deep Eternity -
Bred as we, among the mountains,
Can the sailor understand
The divine intoxication
Of the first league out from land?
     L'esultanza è l'andare
Verso il mare di un'anima di terraferma,
Via da casa - via dai promontori -
Fino alla profonda Eternità -
Come noi, cresciuti fra le montagne,
Può il marinaio comprendere
La divina ebbrezza
Della prima lega al largo dalla terra?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 77 (1859) / F 144 (1860) 

I never hear the word "escape"
Without a quicker blood,
A sudden expectation,
A flying attitude!
I never hear of prisons broad
By soldiers battered down,
But I tug childish at my bars
Only to fail again!
     Non sento mai la parola "fuga"
Senza un aumento dei battiti,
Un'improvvisa aspettativa,
Una voglia di volar via!
Non sento mai di vaste prigioni
Da soldati abbattute,
Senza che scuota infantilmente le mie sbarre
Solo per fallire di nuovo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 78 (1859) / F 125 (1859) 

A poor - torn heart - a tattered heart -
That sat it down to rest -
Nor noticed that the Ebbing Day
Flowed silver to the West -
Nor noticed Night did soft descend -
Nor Constellation burn -
Intent upon the vision
Of latitudes unknown.
The angels - happening that way
This dusty heart espied -
Tenderly took it up from toil
And carried it to God -
There - sandals for the Barefoot -
There - gathered from the gales -
Do the blue havens by the hand
Lead the wandering Sails.
     Un povero - lacerato cuore - un cuore a brandelli -
Che si era seduto a riposare -
Non s'accorse che il Declinante Giorno
Scendeva argenteo ad Occidente -
Né s'accorse che la Notte mollemente calava -
Né dell'accendersi delle Costellazioni -
Assorto nella visione
Di latitudini ignote.
Gli angeli - passando per caso di là
Quel polveroso cuore scorsero -
Dolcemente lo sottrassero alle sue fatiche
E lo portarono a Dio -
Là - sandali per gli Scalzi -
Là - sottratti alle burrasche -
I porti celesti prendendoli per mano
Guidano gli erranti Velieri.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 79 (1859) / F 128 (1859) 

Going to Heaven!
I dont know when -
Pray do not ask me how!
Indeed I'm too astonished
To think of answering you!
Going to Heaven!
How dim it sounds!
And yet it will be done
As sure as flocks go home at night
Unto the Shepherd's arm!
Perhaps you're going too!
Who knows?
If you sh'd get there first
Save just a little space for me
Close to the two I lost -
The smallest "Robe" will fit me
And just a bit of "Crown" -
For you know we do not mind our dress
When we are going home -

I am glad I dont believe it
For it w'd stop my breath -
And I'd like to look a little more
At such a curious Earth!
I'm glad they did believe it
Whom I have never found
Since the might Autumn afternoon
I left them in the ground.
     Andare in Cielo!
Non so dirvi quando -
Vi prego di non chiedermi come!
Sono davvero troppo stupita
Per pensare di rispondervi!
Andare in Cielo!
Come suona improbabile!
Eppure sarà così
Com'è vero che le greggi tornano a casa la notte
Fra le braccia del Pastore!
Forse andrete anche voi!
Chissà?
Se arrivaste là prima
Serbate giusto un posticino per me
Vicino ai due che ho perduto -
La "Veste" più modesta sarà buona per me
E appena un po' di "Corona" -
Perché sapete che non si deve badare agli abiti
Quando si torna a casa -

Sono contenta di non crederci
Perché mi mozzerebbe il fiato -
E mi piacerebbe dare qualche altra occhiata
Ad una così strana Terra!
Sono contenta che loro ci credessero 
Quelli che non ho mai ritrovato
Da quel maestoso pomeriggio Autunnale
Nel quale li lasciai nella terra.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 80 (1859) / F 129 (1859) 

Our lives are Swiss -
So still - so Cool -
Till some odd afternoon
The Alps neglect their Curtains
And we look farther on!
Italy stands the other side!
While like a guard between -
The solemn Alps -
The siren Alps
Forever intervene!
     Le nostre vite sono Svizzere -
Così quiete - così Fredde -
Finché per caso un pomeriggio qualunque
Le Alpi distrattamente aprono le Tende
e noi guardiamo oltre l'usato!
L'Italia si estende dall'altro lato!
Ma come un custode là nel mezzo -
Le Alpi solenni -
Le Alpi sirene
Per sempre si frappongono!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ATMAN

http://www.learner.org/images/collec...es/vv_pic3.gif 

We should not mind so small a flower -
Except it quiet bring
Our little garden that we lost
Back to the Lawn again.
So spicy her Carnations nod -
So drunken, reel her Bees -
So silver steal a hundred flutes
From out a hundred trees -

That whoso sees this little flower
By faith may clear behold
The Bobolinks around the throne
And Dandelions gold.
     Non baderemmo a un così piccolo fiore -
Salvo che esso discretamente non riportasse
Il piccolo giardino perduto
Di nuovo al nostro Prato.
Così fragranti i Garofani ciondolano -
Così ubriache, volteggiano le Api -
Così argentei cento flauti furtivamente
Escono da cento alberi -

Che chiunque veda quel fiorellino
Potrà davvero scorgere distintamente
I Bobolink intorno al trono
E i dorati Dente di Leone.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 82 (1859) / F 48 (1859) 

Whose cheek is this?
What rosy face
Has lost a blush today?
I found her - "pleiad" - in the woods
And bore her safe away.
Robins, in the tradition
Did cover such with leaves,
But which the cheek -
And which the pall
My scrutiny deceives.
     Di chi è questa guancia?
Quale roseo volto
Ha perso un rossore quest'oggi?
La trovai - "pleiade" - nei boschi
E la portai al sicuro lontano.
I pettirossi, si racconta
La celarono talmente con le fronde,
Che quale la guancia -
E quale il manto
Il mio sguardo non discerne.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 83 (1859) / F 88 (1859) 

Heart, not so heavy as mine
Wending late home -
As it passed my window
Whistled itself a tune -
A careless snatch - a ballad - 
A ditty of the street -
Yet to my irritated Ear
An Anodyne so sweet -
It was as if a Bobolink
Sauntering this way
Carolled, and paused, and carolled -
Then bubbled slow away!
It was as if a chirping brook
Upon a dusty way -
Set bleeding feet to minuets
Without the knowing why!
Tomorrow, night will come again -
Perhaps, weary and sore -
Ah Bugle! By my window
I pray you pass once more.     Un cuore, non così pesante come il mio
Andando sul tardi verso casa -
Mentre passava sotto la mia finestra
Fischiava tra sé un motivo -
Un brano spensierato - una ballata -
Una canzonetta da strada -
Eppure per il mio dolente Orecchio
Un Sollievo così dolce -
Era come quando un Bobolink
Saltellando per la via
Cantava gioiosamente, si fermava, e cantava ancora -
Poi gorgogliava via pian piano!
Era come quando un ruscello canterino
Su una strada polverosa -
Costringe a minuetti i piedi sanguinanti
Senza sapere il perché!
Domani, tornerà la notte -
Forse, stanca e dolente -
Ah piccola Tromba! Sotto la mia finestra
Ti prego passa ancora una volta. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 84 (1859) / F 121 (1859) 

Her breast is fit for pearls,
But I was not a "Diver" -
Her brow is fit for thrones
But I have not a crest.
Her heart is fit for home -
I - a Sparrow - build there
Sweet of twigs and twine
My perennial nest.     Il suo petto è fatto per le perle,
Ma io non sono un "Tuffatore" -
La sua fronte è fatta per i troni
ma io non ho un cimiero.
Il suo cuore è fatto per il focolare -
Io - un Passero - costruisco là
Leggiadro di ramoscelli e fili
Il mio nido perenne. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 85 (1859) / F 87 (1859) 

"They have not chosen me," he said,
"But I have chosen them".
Brave - Broken hearted statement -
Uttered in Bethlehem!
I could not have told it,
But since Jesus dared -
Sovreign! Know a Daisy
Thy dishonor shared!
     "Essi non hanno scelto me," egli disse,
"Ma io ho scelto loro."
Espressione di un cuore Infranto - Coraggioso -
Pronunziata a Betlemme!
Io non avrei potuto dirlo
ma poiché Gesù osò -
Sommo! Sappi che una Margherita
Il Tuo disonore condivise!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 86 (1859) / F 98 (1859) 

South Winds jostle them -
Bumblebees come -
Hover - hesitate -
Drink, and are gone -
Butterflies pause
On their passage Cashmere -
I - softly plucking,
Present them here!
     I Venti del sud li spingono -
I bombi arrivano -
Volteggiano - esitanti -
Bevono, e se ne vanno -
Le farfalle vi sostano
Nel loro viaggio di Cachemire -
Io - delicatamente li colgo,
Eccoli in regalo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 87 (1859) / F App.13-6 (1859) 

A darting fear - a pomp - a tear -
a waking on a morn
to find that what one waked for,
inhales the different dawn.     Un'ansia che aggredisce - uno sfarzo - una lacrima -
svegliarsi un mattino
per scoprire che ciò per cui ci si sveglia,
respira un'altra alba. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 88 (1859) / F 78 (1859) 

As by the dead we love to sit,
Become so wondrous dear -
As for the lost we grapple
Tho' all the rest are here -
In broken mathematics
We estimate our prize
Vast - in it's fading ratio
To our penurious eyes!
     Come presso i morti amiamo sedere,
Divenuti così incredibilmente cari -
Come ai perduti ci aggrappiamo
Nonostante tutti gli altri siano qui -
In scorretta matematica
Valutiamo il nostro tesoro
Vasto - nella misura in cui si dissolve
Ai nostri occhi impoveriti!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 89 (1859) / F 68 (1859) 

Some things that fly there be -
Birds - Hours - the Bumblebee -
Of these no Elegy.
Some things that stay there be -
Grief - Hills - Eternity -
Nor this behooveth me.

There are that resting, rise.
Can I expound the skies?
How still the Riddle lies!
     Alcune cose che volano vi sono -
Uccelli - Ore - i Bombi -
Per queste nessuna Elegia.
Alcune cose che restano vi sono -
Dolore - Colline - Eternità -
Nemmeno queste mi si addicono.

Ce ne sono che calano, che sorgono.
Posso io spiegare i cieli?
Come imperscrutabile è l'Enigma!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 90 (1859) / F 69 (1859) 

Within my reach!
I could have touched!
I might have chanced that way!
Soft sauntered thro' the village -
Sauntered as soft away!
So unsuspected Violets
Within the meadows go -
Too late for striving fingers
That passed, an hour ago!     A portata di mano!
Avrei potuto toccarlo!
Potevo capitare da quelle parti!
Girellando con calma per il villaggio -
Girellando sempre con calma da un'altra parte!
Così le inattese Violette
Nei prati sbocciano -
Troppo tardi per le avide dita
Che passarono, un'ora fa! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 91 (1859) / F 70 (1859) 

So bashful when I spied her!
So pretty - so ashamed!
So hidden in her leaflets
Lest anybody find -
So breathless till I passed here -
So helpless when I turned
And bore her struggling, blushing,
Her simple haunts beyond!

For whom I robbed the Dingle -
For whom I betrayed the Dell -
Many, will doubtless ask me,
But I shall never tell!
     Così ritrosa quando la scorsi!
Così graziosa - così pudica!
Così nascosta tra le sue foglioline
Per paura che qualcuno la scoprisse -
Così senza fiato finché la oltrepassai - 
Così indifesa quando mi voltai -
E soffrì divincolandosi, arrossendo,
Il suo modesto rifugio ormai lontano!

Per chi derubai il Boschetto -
Per chi depredai la piccola Valle -
Molti, senza dubbio mi chiederanno,
Ma io non lo dirò mai!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 92 (1859) / F 71 (1859) 

My friend must be a Bird -
Because it flies!
Mortal, my friend must be,
Because it dies!
Barbs has it, like a Bee!
Ah, curious friend!
Thou puzzlest me!     Il mio amico dev'essere un Uccello -
Poiché vola!
Mortale, il mio amico dev'essere,
Poiché muore!
Possiede pungiglioni, come l'Ape!
Ah, curioso amico!
Tu mi confondi! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 93 (1859) / F 72 (1859) 

Went up a year this evening!
I recollect it well!
Amid no bells nor bravoes
The bystanders will tell!
Cheerful - as to the village -
Tranquil - as to repose -
Chastened - as to the Chapel
This humble Tourist rose!
Did not talk of returning!
Alluded to no time
When, were the gales propitious -
We might look for him!
Was grateful for the Roses
In life's diverse bouquet -
Talked softly of new species
To pick another day;
Beguiling thus the wonder
The wondrous nearer drew -
Hands bustled at the moorings -
The crowd respectful grew -
Ascended from our vision
To Countenances new!
A Difference - A Daisy -
Is all the rest I knew!     Salì giusto un anno questa sera!
Me lo ricordo bene!
Non fra campane né fra ovazioni
I presenti possono dirlo!
Allegro - come se andasse al villaggio -
Tranquillo - come se andasse a riposare -
Disciplinato - come se andasse al Tempio
Quest'umile Turista si alzò!
Non parlò di ritorno!
Non alluse a tempi
In cui, fossero le brezze propizie -
Avremmo potuto rivederlo!
Era grato per le Rose
Nei multiformi mazzi della vita -
Parlò dolcemente di nuove specie
Da cogliere un altro giorno;
Seducendo così il prodigio
Il prodigioso più vicino attirò a sé -
Le mani si agitarono agli ormeggi -
La folla divenne rispettosa -
Si innalzò oltre la nostra vista
Verso Sembianze nuove!
Un Mutamento - Una Margherita -
Fu tutto ciò ch'io vidi! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 94 (1859) / F 73 (1859) 

Angels, in the early morning
May be seen the Dews among,
Stooping - plucking - smiling - flying -
Do the Buds to them belong?
Angels, when the sun is hottest
May be seen the sands among,
Stooping - plucking - sighing - flying -
Parched the flowers they bear along.
     Angeli, di primo mattino
Si possono vedere fra le Rugiade,
Fermarsi - cogliere - sorridere - volare -
Sono i Germogli là per loro?
Angeli, quando il sole è rovente
Si possono vedere fra le sabbie,
Fermarsi - cogliere - sospirare - volare -
I fiori avvizziti portano con sé.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 95 (1859) / F 74 (1859) 

My nosegays are for Captives -
Dim - expectant eyes,
Fingers denied the plucking,
Patient till Paradise.
To such, if they sh'd whisper
Of morning and the moor,
They bear no other errand,
And I, no other prayer.
     I miei mazzolini sono per Prigionieri -
Velati - speranzosi occhi,
Dita che non possono cogliere,
Pazienti fino al Paradiso.
Per questi, se sussurrassero
All'alba e alla brughiera,
Essi non hanno nessun altro messaggio,
Ed io, nessun'altra preghiera.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 96 (1859) / F 75 (1859) 

Sexton! My Master's sleeping here.
Pray lead me to his bed!
I came to build the Bird's nest,
And sow the Early seed -
That when the snow creeps slowly
From off his chamber door -
Daisies point the way there -
And the Troubadour.
     Becchino! Il mio Maestro sta dormendo qui.
Ti prego di condurmi al suo letto!
Sono venuta a costruire il nido dell'Uccello,
E a spargere il Primo seme -
Cosicché quando la neve striscerà lentamente
Via dalla porta della sua stanza -
Le margherite indichino la via -
E il Trovatore.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 97 (1859) / F 76 (1859) 

The rainbow never tells me
That gust and storm are by,
Yet is she more convincing
Than Philosophy.
My flowers turn from Forums -
Yet eloquent declare
What Cato could'nt prove me
Except the birds were here!
     L'arcobaleno non mi dice mai
Che raffiche e tempesta son passate,
Eppure è più convincente
Della Filosofia.
I miei fiori girano al largo dalle Tribune -
Eppure eloquenti dichiarano
Ciò che Catone non mi può dimostrare
Salvo che gli uccelli siano qui!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 98 (1859) / F 77 (1859) 

One dignity delays for all -
One mitred Afternoon -
None can avoid this purple -
None evade this Crown!
Coach, it insures, and footmen -
Chamber, and state, and throng -
Bells, also, in the village
As we ride grand along!

What dignified Attendants!
What service when we pause!
How loyally at parting
Their hundred hats they raise!

Her pomp surpassing ermine
When simple You, and I,
Present our meek escutscheon
And claim the rank to die!
     Un onore in attesa per tutti -
Un Pomeriggio con la mitra -
Nessuno può evitare questa porpora -
Nessuno sfuggire questa Corona!
Cocchio, assicura, e valletti -
Salone, e corteo, e folla -
Campane, anche, nel villaggio
Mentre siamo portati con solenne lentezza!

Che dignitosi Partecipanti!
Che cerimonia quando sostiamo!
In che modo sincero al distacco
I loro cento cappelli si sollevano!

Il suo sfarzo supera l'ermellino
Quando i semplici come Voi, ed io,
Presentiamo il nostro umile stemma
E reclamiamo il rango di chi muore!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 99 (1859) / F 79 (1859) 

New feet within my garden go -
New fingers stir the sod -
A Troubadour upon the Elm
Betrays the solitude.
New children play upon the green -
New Weary sleep below -
And still the pensive Spring returns -
And still the punctual snow!
     Nuovi passi nel mio giardino vanno -
Nuove dita smuovono la zolla -
Un Trovatore sopra l'Olmo
Tradisce la solitudine.
Nuovi fanciulli giocano sul prato -
Nuovi Esausti dormono sotto -
E sempre la pensosa Primavera torna -
E sempre la puntuale neve!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 100 (1859) / F 147 (1860) 

A science - so the Savants say,
"Comparative Anatomy" -
By which a single bone -
Is made a secret to unfold
Of some rare tenant of the mold,
Else perished in the stone -
So to the eye prospective led,
This meekest flower of the mead
Upon a winter's day,
Stands representative in gold
Of Rose and Lily, manifold,
And countless Butterfly!
     Una scienza - così dicono gli Eruditi,
"Anatomia Comparata" -
Dalla quale un singolo osso -
È costretto a svelare il segreto
Di qualche raro inquilino dello scavo,
Altrimenti scomparso nella pietra -
Così all'occhio che vede il futuro,
Il più timido fiore del prato
In un giorno d'inverno,
Diventa il dorato simbolo
Di Rose e Gigli, molteplici,
E d'innumerevoli Farfalle.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 101 (1859) / F 148 (1860) 

Will there really be a "Morning"?
Is there such a thing as "Day"?
Could I see it from the mountains
If I were as tall as they?
Has it feet like Water lilies?
Has it feathers like a Bird?
Is it brought from famous countries
Of which I have never heard?

Oh some Scholar! Oh some Sailor!
Oh some Wise Men from the skies!
Please to tell a little Pilgrim
Where the place called "Morning" lies!
     Esisterà davvero il "Mattino"?
C'è una cosa come il "Giorno"?
Potrei vederlo dai monti
Se fossi alta come loro?
Ha piedi simili a Ninfee?
Ha penne come un Uccello?
Proviene da famose regioni
Di cui non ho mai sentito parlare?

Oh qualche Studioso! Oh qualche Marinaio!
Oh qualche Sapiente dai cieli!
Vi prego di dire alla piccola Pellegrina
Dove il luogo chiamato "Mattino" dimora!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 102 (1859) / F 149 (1860) 

Great Caesar! Condescend
The Daisy, to receive,
Gathered by Cato's Daughter,
With your majestic leave!     Grande Cesare! Degnati
La Margherita, di ricevere,
Raccolta dalla Figlia di Catone
Con il tuo regale permesso! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 103 (1859) / F 157 (1860) 

I have a King, who does not speak -
So - wondering - thro' the hours meek
I trudge the day away -
Half glad when it is night, and sleep,
If, haply, thro' a dream, to peep
In parlors, shut by day.
And if I do - when morning comes -
It is as if a hundred drums
Did round my pillow roll,
And shouts fill all my Childish sky,
And Bells keep saying "Victory"
From steeples in my soul!

And if I dont - the little Bird
Within the Orchard, is not heard,
And I omit to pray
"Father, thy will be done" today
For my will goes the other way,
And it were perjury!
     Ho un Re, che non parla -
Così - fantasticando - lungo le ore docile
Consumo i miei giorni -
Quasi contenta quando è notte, e dormo,
Se, per caso, durante un sogno, posso sbirciare
Nel salotto, chiuso durante il giorno.
E se lo faccio - quando arriva il mattino -
È come se cento tamburi
Rullassero intorno al mio cuscino,
E il rumore riempie tutto il mio Fanciullesco cielo,
E le Campane continuano dicendo "Vittoria"
Dai campanili della mia anima!

E se non lo faccio - il piccolo Uccello
Dentro il Frutteto, non si sente,
Ed io tralascio di pregare
"Padre, sia fatta la tua volontà" oggi
Perché la mia volontà va per altre strade,
E sarebbe spergiuro!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 104 (1859) / F 158 (1860) 

Where I have lost, I softer tread -
I sow sweet flower from garden bed -
I pause above that vanished head
      And mourn.
Whom I have lost, I pious guard
From accent harsh, or ruthless word -
Feeling as if their pillow heard,
      Though stone!

When I have lost, you'll know by this -
A Bonnet black - A dusk surplice -
A little tremor in my voice
      Like this!

Why, I have lost, the people know
Who dressed in flocks of purest snow
Went home a century ago
      Next Bliss!
     Dove ho perduto, più lieve io passo -
Spargo i dolci fiori dell'aiuola -
Sosto sopra quel corpo scomparso
      E piango.
Quelli che ho perduto, io pietosa proteggo
Da aspri accenti, o crudeli parole -
Pensando che il loro cuscino possa udire,
      Benché di pietra!

Quando ho perduto, lo potrai capire da questo -
Una Cuffia nera - Uno scuro mantello -
Un leggero tremore nella voce
      Come questo!

Perché, ho perduto, lo sa la gente
Che vestita di fiocchi della più candida neve
Tornò a casa secoli fa
      Presso la Beatitudine!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 105 (1859) / F 160 (1860) 

To hang our head - ostensibly -
And subsequent, to find
That such was not the posture
Of our immortal mind -
Affords the sly presumption
That in so dense a fuzz -
You - too - take Cobweb attitudes
Upon a plane of Gauze!
     Chinare il capo - apparentemente -
E subito dopo, scoprire
Che non era questa l'attitudine
Della mente immortale -
Procura la sottile presunzione
Che in così densa nebbia -
Tu - pure - prenda l'aspetto di una Ragnatela
Su una trama di Velo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 106 (1859) / F 161 (1860) 

The Daisy follows soft the Sun -
And when his golden walk is done -
Sits shyly at his feet -
He - waking - finds the flower there -
Wherefore - Marauder - art thou here?
Because, Sir, love is sweet!
We are the Flower - Thou the Sun!
Forgive us, if as days decline -
We nearer steal to Thee!
Enamored of the parting West -
The peace - the flight - the Amethyst -
Night's possibility!
     La Margherita segue tranquilla il Sole -
E quando il suo dorato percorso è concluso -
Siede timidamente ai suoi piedi -
Egli - svegliandosi - trova il fiore là -
Per quale ragione - Vagabonda - sei qui?
Perché, Signore, l'amore è dolce!
Noi siamo il Fiore - Tu il Sole!
Perdonaci, se non appena i giorni declinano -
Di nascosto ci avviciniamo a Te -
Innamorate del morente Occidente -
Della pace - del volo - dell'Ametista -
Delle possibilità della notte!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 107 (1859) / F 152 (1860) 

'Twas such a little - little boat
That toddled down the bay!
'Twas such a gallant - gallant sea
That beckoned it away!
'Twas such a greedy, greedy wave
That licked it from the Coast -
Nor ever guessed the stately sails
My little craft was lost!
     C'era un così piccolo - piccolo battello
Che barcollava giù nella baia!
C'era un così galante - galante mare
Che lo invitava fuori!
C'era una così ingorda, ingorda onda
Che lo risucchiava dalla Costa -
Non avrebbero mai indovinato le maestose vele
Che il mio piccolo scafo era perduto!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 108 (1859) / F 156 (1860) 

Surgeons must be very careful
When they take the knife!
Underneath their fine incisions
Stirs the Culprit - Life!     I chirurghi stiano molto attenti
Quando prendono il coltello!
Sotto le loro abili incisioni
Si agita il Colpevole - la Vita! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 109 (1859) / F 163 (1860) 

By a flower - By a letter -
By a nimble love -
If I weld the Rivet faster -
Final fast - above -
Never mind my breathless Anvil!
Never mind Repose!
Never mind the sooty faces
Tugging at the Forge!
     Con un fiore - Con una lettera -
Con un agile amore -
Se fisso il Chiodo più saldo -
Saldo una volta per tutte - lassù -
Non preoccuparti della mia ansimante Incudine!
Non preoccuparti del Riposo!
Non preoccuparti dei fuligginosi volti
Che si sbracciano alla Fucina!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 110 (1859) / F 111 (1859) 

Artists wrestled here!
Lo, a tint Cashmere!
Lo, a Rose!
Student of the Year!
For the easel here
Say Repose!     Artisti si cimentarono qui!
Guarda, una tinta Cachemire!
Guarda, un Rosa!
Studente dell'Anno!
Per il cavalletto qui
Proclama il Riposo! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 111 (1859) / F 113 (1859) 

The Bee is not afraid of me.
I know the Butterfly.
The pretty people in the Woods
Receive me cordially -
The Brooks laugh louder when I come -
The Breezes madder play;
Wherefore mine eye thy silver mists,
Wherefore, Oh Summer's Day?
     L'Ape non ha paura di me.
Conosco la Farfalla.
Il grazioso popolo dei Boschi
Mi riceve cordialmente -
I Ruscelli ridono più forte quando arrivo -
Le Brezze giocano più allegre;
Perché la mia vista il tuo argento appanna,
Perché, Oh Giorno d'Estate?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 112 (1859) / F 114 (1859) 

Where bells no more affright the morn -
Where scrabble never comes -
Where very nimble Gentlemen
Are forced to keep their rooms -
Where tired Children placid sleep
Thro' Centuries of noon
This place is Bliss - this town is Heaven -
Please, Pater, pretty soon!

"Oh could we climb where Moses stood,
And view the Landscape o'er"
Not Father's bells - nor Factories,
Could scare us any more!
     Dove le campane non spaventano più il mattino -
Dove uno scarabocchio non arriva mai -
Dove indaffaratissimi Signori
Sono costretti a restare nelle loro stanze -
Dove stanchi Bambini dormono placidi
Attraverso Secoli di mezzogiorno
Questo luogo è la Beatitudine - questo paese è il Cielo -
Ti prego, Pater, fai presto!

"Oh potessimo arrampicarci dove Mosè sostò,
E contemplare il Paesaggio dall'alto"
Non le campane del Padre - né le Fabbriche, 
Potrebbero spaventarci più!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 113 (1859) / F 116 (1859) 

Our share of night to bear -
Our share of morning -
Our blank in bliss to fill
Our blank in scorning -
Here a star, and there a star,
Some lose their way!
Here a mist, and there a mist,
Afterwards - Day!
     La nostra parte di notte portare -
La nostra parte di mattino -
Il nostro spazio con la beatitudine riempire
Il nostro spazio con il disprezzo -
Qui una stella, e là una stella,
Alcuni smarriscono la via!
Qui una nebbia, e là una nebbia,
Subito dopo - il Giorno!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 114 (1859) / F 97 (1859) 

Good night, because we must,
How intricate the dust!
I would go, to know!
Oh incognito!
Saucy, Saucy Seraph
To elude me so!
Father! they won't tell me,
Won't you tell them to?     Buonanotte, poiché dobbiamo,
Com'è intricata la polvere!
Vorrei andare, per sapere!
Oh in incognito!
Impertinente, Impertinente Serafino
Sfuggirmi così!
Padre! non vogliono dirmelo,
Non vuoi dirglielo tu? 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 115 (1859) / F 100 (1859) 

What Inn is this
Where for the night
Peculiar Traveller comes?
Who is the Landlord?
Where the maids?
Behold, what curious rooms!
No ruddy fires on the hearth -
No brimming Tankards flow -
Necromancer! Landlord!
Who are these below?     Che Locanda è questa
Dove per la notte
Uno speciale Viaggiatore arriva?
Chi è il padrone?
Dove le cameriere?
Guarda, che strane stanze!
Né fuochi rossastri sul focolare -
Né Boccali ricolmi scorrono -
Negromante! Padrone!
Chi sono questi qui sotto? 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 116 (1859) / F 101 (1859) 

I had some things that I called mine -
And God, that he called his,
Till, recently a rival Claim
Disturbed these amities.
The property, my garden,
Which having sown with care,
He claims the pretty acre,
And sends a Bailiff there.

The station of the parties
Forbids publicity,
But Justice is sublimer
Than arms, or pedigree.

I'll institute an "Action" -
I'll vindicate the law -
Jove! Choose your counsel -
I retain "Shaw"!
     Io avevo delle cose che chiamavo mie -
E Dio, quelle che chiamava sue,
Finché, recentemente una Controversia
Turbò queste amichevoli relazioni.
La proprietà, del mio giardino,
Che ho sempre seminato con cura,
Egli reclama i graziosi acri,
E manda là un Ufficiale Giudiziario.

Il rango delle parti
Impedisce la pubblicità,
Ma la Giustizia è più elevata
Di stemmi, o discendenza.

Intenterò una "Causa" -
Rivendicherò la legge -
Giove! Scegli l'avvocato -
Io mi tengo "Shaw"! (*)



(*) Henry Shaw, un giardiniere che lavorava saltuariamente per i Dickinson



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 117 (1859) / F 102 (1859) 

In rags mysterious as these
The shining Courtiers go -
Vailing the purple, and the plumes -
Vailing the ermine so.
Smiling, as they request an alms -
At some imposing door!
Smiling when we walk barefoot
Upon their golden floor!
     Vestiti di stracci misteriosi come questi
I brillanti Cortigiani vanno -
Celando la porpora, e le piume -
Celando anche l'ermellino.
Sorridenti, mentre chiedono l'elemosina -
Presso qualche imponente portale!
Sorridenti mentre noi camminiamo scalzi
Sul loro dorato pavimento!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 118 (1859) / F 103 (1859) 

My friend attacks my friend!
Oh Battle picturesque!
Then I turn Soldier too,
And he turns Satirist!
How martial is this place!
Had I a mighty gun
I think I'd shoot the human race
And then to glory run!     Il mio amico attacca il mio amico!
Oh Battaglia pittoresca!
Poi io pure mi muto in Soldato,
Ed egli si muta in Satirico!
Com'è marziale questo posto!
Avessi un potente fucile
Credo che sparerei alla razza umana
E poi correrei alla gloria! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 119 (1859) / F 118 (1859) 

Talk with prudence to a Beggar
Of "Potosi," and the mines!
Reverently, to the Hungry
Of your viands, and your wines!
Cautious, hint to any Captive
You have passed enfranchized feet!
Anecdotes of air in Dungeons
Have sometimes proved deadly sweet!
     Parlate con prudenza a un Mendicante
Di "Potosí", e miniere! (*)
Con tatto, a un Affamato
Di vivande, e vini!
Cauti, accennate a un qualsiasi Prigioniero
Che avete incontrato piedi affrancati!
Aneddoti dell'aria nelle Segrete
Hanno talvolta dato prova di fatale dolcezza!



(*) Potosí è una città della Bolivia famosa per le sue miniere.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 120 (1859) / F 119 (1859) 

If this is "fading"
Oh let me immediately "fade"!
If this is "dying"
Bury me, in such a shroud of red!
If this is "sleep,"
On such a night
How proud to shut the eye!
Good Evening, gentle Fellow men!
Peacock presumes to die!     Se questo è lo "svanire"
Oh lasciate che io subito "svanisca"!
Se questo è il "morire"
Seppellitemi, in tale rosso sudario!
Se questo è il "sonno",
In tale notte
Com'è splendido chiudere gli occhi!
Buona Sera, cortesi Membri dell'umanità!
Il pavone ha l'ardire di morire! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 121 (1859) / F 120 (1859) 

As Watchers hang upon the East,
As Beggars revel at a feast
By savory Fancy spread -
As brooks in deserts babble sweet
On ear too far for the delight,
Heaven beguiles the tired.
As that same watcher, when the East
Opens the lid of Amethyst
And lets the morning go -
That Beggar, when an honored Guest,
Those thirsty lips to flagons pressed,
Heaven to us, if true.
     Come gli Insonni scrutano l'Est,
Come i Mendicanti si divertono a un banchetto
Imbandito da una golosa fantasia -
Come i ruscelli nel deserto mormorano dolci
Ad orecchie troppo lontane per goderne,
Il Cielo inganna chi è stanco.
Come quello stesso insonne, quando l'Est
Apre il coperchio d'Ametista
E lascia uscire il mattino -
O quel Mendicante, quando è Ospite onorato,
Quelle labbra assetate preme sulla caraffa,
Il Cielo è per noi, se esiste.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 122 (1859) / F 104 (1859) 

A something in a summer's Day
As slow her flambeaux burn away
Which solemnizes me.
A something in a summer's noon -
A depth - an Azure - a perfume -
Transcending ecstasy.

And still within a summer's night
A something so transporting bright
I clap my hands to see -

Then vail my too inspecting face
Lest such a subtle - shimmering grace
Flutter too far for me -

The wizard fingers never rest -
The purple brook within the breast
Still chafes it's narrow bed -

Still rears the East her amber Flag -
Guides still the sun along the Crag
His Caravan of Red -

So looking on - the night - the morn
Conclude the wonder gay -
And I meet, coming thro' the dews
Another summer's Day!
     Qualcosa in un Giorno d'estate
Mentre lenta i suoi fuochi consuma
Che mi rende assorta.
Qualcosa in un meriggio d'estate -
Un'intensità - un Azzurro - un profumo -
Che trascende l'estasi.

Ed anche in una notte d'estate
Qualcosa che così radiosamente rapisce
Che applaudo nel vederla -

Poi nascondo il mio viso troppo curioso
Per paura che una tale sottile - luccicante grazia
Fluttui troppo lontana da me -

Le magiche dita non riposano mai -
Il purpureo ruscello qui nel petto
Incessante logora il suo esiguo letto -

Ancora alza l'Oriente la sua ambrata Bandiera -
Guida sempre il sole lungo la Rupe
La sua Rossa Carovana -

E così mirando - la notte - il mattino
Si conclude la lieta meraviglia -
Ed io incontro, spuntato dalla rugiada
Un altro Giorno d'estate!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 123 (1859) / F 107 (1859) 

Many cross the Rhine
In this cup of mine.
Sip old Frankfort air
From my brown Cigar.     Molti attraversano il Reno
In questa coppa solo mia.
Sorseggiano l'aria dell'antica Francoforte
Dal mio Sigaro bruno. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 124 (1859) / F 108 (1859) 

In lands I never saw - they say
Immortal Alps look down -
Whose Bonnets touch the firmament -
Whose Sandals touch the town -
Meek at whose everlasting feet
A Myriad Daisy play -
Which, Sir, are you and which am I
Upon an August day?
     In regioni che non ho mai visto - si dice
Che Alpi immortali guardino in basso -
I loro Berretti sfiorano il firmamento -
I loro Sandali sfiorano la città -
Mite ai loro piedi imperituri
La Margherita in fitta schiera recita -
Chi, Signore, sei tu e chi sono io
In un giorno d'Agosto?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 125 (1859) / F 109 (1859) 

For each extatic instant
We must an anguish pay
In keen and quivering ration
To the extasy.
For each beloved hour
Sharp pittances of years -
Bitter contested farthings -
And Coffers heaped with Tears!
     Per ogni estatico istante
Dobbiamo pagare un'angoscia
In affilata e tremante razione
All'estasi.
Per ogni ora d'amore
Anni di aspri compensi -
Amari spiccioli contesi -
E Scrigni colmi di Lacrime!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 126 (1859) / F 138 (1860) 

To fight aloud, is very brave -
But gallanter, I know
Who charge within the bosom
The Cavalry of Woe -
Who win, and nations do not see -
Who fall - and none observe -
Whose dying eyes, no Country
Regards with patriot love -

We trust, in plumed procession
For such, the Angels go -
Rank after Rank, with even feet -
And Uniforms of Snow.
     Combattere con fragore, è da coraggiosi -
Ma più valorosi, conosco
Che serbano fin dentro l'anima
La Cavalleria del Dolore -
Che vincono, e le nazioni non se ne accorgono -
Che cadono - e nessuno lo sa - 
I cui occhi morenti, nessun Paese
Guarda con patriottico amore -

Noi confidiamo, che in sfarzosa processione -
Per loro, gli Angeli andranno -
Schiera dopo Schiera, con passo cadenzato -
E Uniformi di Neve.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 127 (1859) / F 139 (1860) 

"Houses" - so the Wise Men tell me -
"Mansions"! Mansions must be warm!
Mansions cannot let the tears in,
Mansions must exclude the storm!
"Many Mansions," by "his Father,"
I don't know him; snugly built!
Could the Children find the way there -
Some, would even trudge tonight!
     "Case" - così i Sapienti mi dicono -
"Palazzi"! I Palazzi devono essere caldi!
I Palazzi non ammettono lacrime,
I Palazzi lasciano fuori la tempesta!
"Molti Palazzi" presso "suo Padre",
Io non lo conosco; costruiti con cura!
Potessero i Fanciulli trovare quella strada -
Qualcuno, vi andrebbe persino carponi stanotte!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 128 (1859) / F 140 (1860) 

Bring me the sunset in a cup,
Reckon the morning's flagon's up
And say how many Dew,
Tell me how far the morning leaps -
Tell me what time the weaver sleeps
Who spun the breadths of blue!
Write me how many notes there be
In the new Robin's extasy
Among astonished boughs -
How many trips the Tortoise makes -
How many cups the Bee partakes,
The Debauchee of Dews!

Also, who laid the Rainbow's piers,
Also, who leads the docile spheres
By withes of supple blue?
Whose fingers string the stalactite -
Who counts the wampum of the night
To see that none is due?

Who built this little Alban House
And shut the windows down so close
My spirit cannot see?
Who'll let me out some gala day
With implements to fly away,
Passing Pomposity?
     Portatemi il tramonto in una coppa,
Contate le caraffe del mattino
E segnate quante sono bagnate di Rugiada,
Ditemi fin dove il mattino si spinge -
Ditemi a che ora va a dormire il tessitore
Che filò le azzurre vastità!
Scrivetemi quante note ci sono
Nell'estasi del nuovo Pettirosso
Fra gli stupiti rami -
Quanti viaggi fa la Tartaruga -
Quante coppe consuma l'Ape,
La Dissoluta di Rugiade!

E pure, chi posò i piloni dell'Arcobaleno,
E pure, chi conduce le docili sfere
Con vimini di flessibile azzurro?
Di chi le dita che appendono le stalattiti -
Chi conta le perline della collana della notte
Per vedere che nessuna sia da aggiungere?

Chi costruì questa piccola Alban House
E accostò le finestre così serrate 
Che il mio spirito non riesce a vedere nulla?
Chi mi farà uscire in qualche giorno di gala
Con strumenti per volare via,
Superando ogni Sfarzo?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 129 (1859) / F 142 (1860) 

Cocoon above! Cocoon below!
Stealthy Cocoon, why hide you so
What all the world suspect?
An hour, and gay on every tree
Your secret, perched in extasy
Defies imprisonment!
An hour in Chrysalis to pass,
Then gay above receding grass
A Butterfly to go!
A moment to interrogate,
Then wiser than a "Surrogate,"
The Universe to know!
     Bozzolo sopra! Bozzolo sotto!
Furtivo Bozzolo, perché nascondi così
Ciò che tutti sospettano?
Un'ora, e allegro su ogni albero
Il tuo segreto, posato in estasi
Sfiderà la prigione!
Un'ora in Crisalide passare,
Poi allegra sull'erba che si ritira
Come Farfalla andare!
Un momento per interrogare,
Poi più saggia di un "Surrogato",
L'Universo conoscere!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 130 (1859) / F 122 (1859) 

These are the days when Birds come back -
A very few - a Bird or two -
To take a backward look.
These are the days when skies resume
The old - old sophistries of June -
A blue and gold mistake.

Oh fraud that cannot cheat the Bee -
Almost thy plausibility
Induces my belief.

Till ranks of seeds their witness bear -
And softly thro' the altered air
Hurries a timid leaf.

Oh Sacrament of summer days,
Oh Last Communion in the Haze -
Permit a child to join.

Thy sacred emblems to partake -
Thy consecrated bread to take
And thine immortal wine!
     Questi sono i giorni in cui gli Uccelli tornano -
Molto pochi - un Uccello o due -
Per portarsi via un'immagine del passato.
Questi sono i giorni in cui i cieli riprendono
I vecchi - vecchi inganni di Giugno -
Un azzurro e dorato malinteso.

Oh frode che non può ingannare l'Ape -
La tua plausibilità quasi
Mi induce a credere.

Finché file di semi portano la loro testimonianza -
E delicatamente attraverso l'aria alterata
Si affretta una timida foglia.

Oh Sacramento dei giorni d'estate,
Oh Ultima Comunione nella Foschia -
Permetti a una fanciulla di unirsi.

I tuoi sacri emblemi condividere -
Il tuo pane consacrato prendere
E il tuo immortale vino!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 131 (1859) / F 123 (1859) 

Besides the Autumn poets sing
A few prosaic days
A little this side of the snow
And that side of the Haze -
A few incisive Mornings -
A few Ascetic Eves -
Gone - Mr Bryant's "Golden Rod" -
And Mr Thomson's "sheaves."

Still, is the bustle in the Brook -
Sealed are the spicy valves -
Mesmeric fingers softly touch
The Eyes of many Elves -

Perhaps a squirrel may remain -
My sentiments to share -
Grant me, Oh Lord, a sunny mind -
Thy windy will to bear!
     Oltre l'Autunno che i poeti cantano
Alcuni prosaici giorni
Poco prima della neve
E poco dopo la Foschia -
Pochi taglienti Mattini -
Poche Ascetiche Sere -
Finita - la "Verga Dorata" di Bryant - (*)
E i "covoni" di Thomson. (**)

Immobile, è il tramestio nel Torrente -
Sigillate sono le fragranti valve -
Mesmeriche dita sfiorano
Gli occhi di molti Elfi -

Forse uno scoiattolo rimane
A condividere i miei sentimenti -
Concedimi, Oh Signore, una mente solare -
Per sostenere il tuo oscillante volere!



(*) William Cullen Bryant (1794-1878), poeta americano
(**) James Thompson (1700-1748), poeta scozzese



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 132 (1859) / F 126 (1859) 

I bring an unaccustomed wine
To lips long parching
Next to mine,
And summon them to drink;
Crackling with fever, they Essay,
I turn my brimming eyes away,
And come next hour to look.

The hands still hug the tardy glass -
The lips I w'd have cooled, alas -
Are so superfluous Cold -

I w'd as soon attempt to warm
The bosoms where the frost has lain
Ages beneath the mould -

Some other thirsty there may be
To whom this w'd have pointed me
Had it remained to speak -

And so I always bear the cup
If, haply, mine may be the drop
Some pilgrim thirst to slake -

If, haply, any say to me
"Unto the little, unto me,"
When I at last awake.
     Porto un inconsueto vino
A labbra da tempo inaridite
Vicino alle mie,
E le invito a bere;
Screpolate dalla febbre, Provano,
Io distolgo i miei occhi traboccanti,
e torno dopo un'ora per controllare.

Le mani ancora stringono il tardivo bicchiere -
Le labbra che avrei voluto rinfrescare, ahimè -
Sono così esageratamente Fredde -

Vorrei tanto tentare di scaldare
Quei cuori dove il gelo si è insediato
Da secoli sottoterra -

Alcuni altri assetati potrebbero esserci
Che per questo vorrebbero rivolgersi a me
Se potessero parlare -

E così porto sempre la coppa
Se, per caso, mia potesse essere la goccia
Che spenga la sete di qualche pellegrino -

Se, per caso, qualcuno mi dicesse
"Al piccolo, a me", (*)
Quando alla fine mi risveglierò.



(*) Matteo 25,40
E il re risponderà loro: "In verità vi dico: ogni volta che avete fatto questo a uno dei più piccoli di questi miei fratelli, l'avete fatto a me".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 133 (1859) / F 127 (1859) 

As Children bid the Guest "Good Night"
And then reluctant turn -
My flowers raise their pretty lips -
Then put their nightgowns on.
As children caper when they wake
Merry that it is Morn -
My flowers from a hundred cribs
Will peep, and prance again.
     Come i Bambini augurano all'Ospite la "Buona Notte"
E poi riluttanti se ne vanno -
I miei fiori sollevano i loro graziosi bordi -
Poi indossano la camicia da notte.
Come i bambini fanno capriole quando si svegliano
Contenti che sia Giorno -
I miei fiori da cento culle
Sbirceranno, e si ergeranno ancora.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 134 (1859) / F 92 (1859) 

Perhaps you'd like to buy a flower,
But I could never sell -
If you would like to borrow,
Until the Daffodil
Unties her yellow Bonnet
Beneath the village door,
Until the Bees, from Clover rows
Their Hock, and Sherry, draw,

Why, I will lend until just then,
But not an hour more!
     Forse vorresti comprare un fiore,
Ma io non potrò mai venderlo -
Se tu lo volessi in prestito,
finché la Giunchiglia
Scioglierà il suo Berretto giallo
Sotto la porta del villaggio,
Finché le Api, dalle file di Trifoglio
Vino, e Sherry, caveranno,

Be', lo presterò giusto fino a quel momento,
Ma non un'ora di più!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 135 (1859) / F 93 (1859) 

Water, is taught by thirst.
Land - by the Oceans passed.
Transport - by throe -
Peace - by it's battles told -
Love, by Memorial Mold -
Birds, by the Snow.     L'acqua, è insegnata dalla sete.
La terra - dagli Oceani traversati.
L'entusiasmo - dallo spasimo -
La pace - dai suoi racconti di battaglie -
L'amore, dalla Memoria di un Ritratto -
Gli uccelli, dalla Neve. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 136 (1859) / F 94 (1859) 

Have you got a Brook in your little heart,
Where bashful flowers blow,
And blushing birds go down to drink,
And shadows tremble so -
And nobody knows, so still it flows,
That any brook is there,
And yet your little draught of life
Is daily drunken there -

Why, look out for the little brook in March,
When the rivers overflow,
And the snows come hurrying from the fills,
And the bridges often go -

And later, in August it may be -
When the meadows parching lie,
Beware, lest this little brook of life,
Some burning noon go dry!
     Hai un Ruscello nel tuo piccolo cuore,
Dove timidi fiori ansimano,
E ritrosi uccelli scendono a bere,
E ombre palpitano -
E nessuno sa, così quieto fluisce,
Che un ruscello è là,
Eppure il tuo piccolo sorso di vita
Ogni giorno là è bevuto -

E allora, sorveglia il tuo piccolo ruscello a Marzo,
Quando i fiumi traboccano,
E le nevi precipitano dalle colline,
E i ponti spesso franano -

E più tardi, forse ad Agosto -
Quando i prati giacciono inariditi,
Bada, affinché questo piccolo ruscello di vita,
In qualche ardente meriggio non si prosciughi!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 137 (1859) / F 95 (1859) 

Flowers - Well - if anybody
Can the ecstasy define -
Half a transport - half a trouble -
With which flowers humble men:
Anybody find the fountain
From which floods so contra flow -
I will give him all the Daisies
Which upon the hillside blow.
Too much pathos in their faces
For a simple breast like mine -
Butterflies from St Domingo
Cruising round the purple line -
Have a system of aesthetics -
Far superior to mine.
     Fiori - Davvero - se qualcuno
Sapesse l'estasi definire -
Metà trasporto - metà turbamento -
Con cui i fiori umiliano l'uomo:
Qualcuno trovasse la sorgente
Da cui sgorgano così opposti flutti -
Gli darei tutte le Margherite
Che sul pendio del colle ondeggiano al vento.
Troppo pathos sui loro volti
Per un semplice animo come il mio -
Le Farfalle che da Santo Domingo
Navigano intorno ai tropici -
Hanno un'organizzazione estetica
Di gran lunga superiore alla mia.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 138 (1859) / F 96 (1859) 

Pigmy seraphs - gone astray -
Velvet people from Vevay -
Belles from some lost summer day -
Bees exclusive Coterie -
Paris could not lay the fold
Belted down with Emerald -
Venice could not show a check
Of a tint so lustrous meek -
Never such an Ambuscade
As of briar and leaf displayed
For my little damask maid -

I had rather wear her grace
Than an Earl's distinguished face -
I had rather dwell like her
Than be "Duke of Exeter" -
Royalty enough for me
To subdue the Bumblebee.
     Serafini pigmei - che hanno perso la strada -
Vellutati abitanti di Vevey -
Belle da un perduto giorno estivo -
Di api Circolo esclusivo -
Parigi non è capace di creare plissettati
Allacciati con Smeraldi -
Venezia non è capace di mostrare guance
Di una tinta così lucente e ritrosa -
Niente è pari a un'Imboscata
Come quella da rovi e foglie tesa
Alla mia piccola fanciulla damascata -

Preferirei indossare la sua grazia
Piuttosto che l'illustre faccia di un Conte -
Preferirei una dimora come la sua
Piuttosto che essere "Duca di Exeter" -
Regale abbastanza è per me
Soggiogare il Bombo.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 139 (1859) / F 89 (1859) 

Soul, Wilt thou toss again?
By just such a hazard
Hundreds have lost indeed -
But tens have won an all -
Angel's breathless ballot
Lingers to record thee -
Imps in eager Caucus
Raffle for my Soul!
     Anima, Vuoi ancora giocare a testa o croce?
Per un simile rischio
Centinaia hanno in verità perduto -
Ma decine hanno vinto tutto -
Degli angeli la lista dei candidati all'ultimo respiro
Attende di iscriverti -
Piccoli demoni in avidi Raduni
Si giocano la mia Anima!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 140 (1859) / F 90 (1859) 

An altered look about the hills -
A Tyrian light the village fills -
A wider sunrise in the morn -
A deeper twilight on the lawn -
A print of a vermillion foot -
A purple finger on the slope -
A flippant fly upon the pane -
A spider at his trade again -
An added strut in Chanticleer -
A flower expected everywhere -
An axe shrill singing in the woods -
Fern odors on untravelled roads -
All this and more I cannot tell -
A furtive look you know as well -
And Nicodemus' Mystery
Receives it's annual reply!     Un cambiamento nell'aspetto delle colline -
Una Purpurea luce riempie il villaggio -
Una più vasta aurora al mattino -
Un più profondo crepuscolo sul prato -
Un'impronta di piede vermiglio -
Un purpureo dito sul pendio -
Un'impertinente mosca sul vetro -
Un ragno di nuovo intento al suo lavoro -
Un incedere più impettito del Gallo -
Un'attesa di fiori dappertutto -
Un'ascia canta stridula nei boschi -
Odori di felce su strade non battute -
Tutto questo e altro che non so descrivere -
Uno sguardo furtivo ben conosciuto -
E il Mistero di Nicodemo (*)
Riscuote la sua replica annuale! 


(*) Giovanni 3, 3-4
Gesù gli rispose: "In verità, in verità ti dico: nessuno può vedere il regno di Dio se non nasce di nuovo". Nicodemo gli domandò: "Come può un uomo rinascere quand'è vecchio? Può forse rientrare nel seno della madre e nascere?" 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 141 (1859) / F 91 (1859) 

Some, too fragile for winter winds
The thoughtful grave encloses -
Tenderly tucking them in from frost
Before their feet are cold.
Never the treasures in her nest
The cautious grave exposes,
Building where schoolboy dare not look,
And sportsman is not bold.

This covert have all the children
Early aged, and often cold,
Sparrow, unnoticed by the Father -
Lambs for whom time had not a fold.
     Alcuni, troppo fragili per i venti invernali
La pensosa tomba racchiude -
Teneramente li sottrae al gelo
Prima che i loro piedi siano freddi.
Mai i tesori del suo grembo
La prudente tomba rivela,
Costruendo dove lo scolaro non osa guardare,
E il cacciatore non si arrischia.

Questo rifugio hanno tutti i bambini
Precocemente invecchiati, e spesso infreddoliti,
Passeri, trascurati dal Padre -
Agnelli per i quali il tempo non aveva ovile.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 142 (1859) / F 85 (1859) 

Whose are the little beds, I asked
Which in the valleys lie?
Some shook their heads, and others smiled -
And no one made reply.
Perhaps they did not hear, I said,
I will inquire again -
Whose are the beds - the tiny beds
So thick upon the plain?

'Tis Daisy, in the shortest -
A little further on -
Nearest the door - to wake the 1st,
Little Leontodon.

'Tis Iris, Sir, and Aster -
Anemone, and Bell -
Bartsia, in the blanket red -
And chubby Daffodil.

Meanwhile, at many cradles
Her busy foot she plied -
Humming the quaintest lullaby
That ever rocked a child.

Hush! Epigea wakens!
The Crocus stirs her lids -
Rhodora's cheek is crimson,
She's dreaming of the woods!

Then turning from them reverent -
Their bedtime 'tis, she said -
The Bumble bees will wake them
When April woods are red.
     Di chi sono i lettini, domandai
Che stanno nelle valli?
Alcuni scossero il capo, e altri sorrisero -
E nessuno diede risposta.
Forse non mi hanno sentita, mi dissi,
Chiederò di nuovo -
Di chi sono i letti - i minuscoli letti
Così fitti sulla pianura?

C'è la Margherita, nel più piccolo -
Poco più avanti - 
Proprio sulla porta -per svegliarsi per primo,
Il piccolo Dente di Leone.

C'è l'Iris, Signore, e l'Astro -
L'Anemone, e la Campanula -
La Bartsia, dal mantello rosso -
E il paffuto Trombone.

Nel frattempo, sulle tante culle
Il suo indaffarato piede adoperava -
Mormorando la più curiosa ninnananna
Che mai dondolò un bambino.

Silenzio! si sveglia l'Epigea!
Il Croco sbatte le palpebre -
La guancia della Rhodora si tinge di cremisi,
Sta sognando i boschi!

Poi voltandosi riverente -
Per loro è tempo di dormire, disse -
I Bombi li sveglieranno
Quando i boschi d'Aprile saranno rosseggianti.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 143 (1859) / F 86 (1859) 

For every Bird a Nest -
Wherefore in timid quest
Some little Wren goes seeking round -
Wherefore when boughs are free -
Households in every tree -
Pilgrim be found?

Perhaps a home too high -
Ah Aristocracy!
The little Wren desires -

Perhaps of twig so fine -
Of twine e'en superfine,
Her pride aspires -

The Lark is not ashamed
To build upon the ground
Her modest house -

Yet who of all the throng
Dancing around the sun
Does so rejoice?
     Per ogni Uccello un Nido -
Perché in timida ricerca
Qualche piccolo Scricciolo va cercando intorno -
Perché sebbene ci siano rami liberi -
Focolari in ogni albero -
Si trova ad essere pellegrino?

Forse una casa troppo elevata -
Ah l'Aristocrazia!
Il piccolo Scricciolo desidera -

Forse a un ramoscello troppo fine -
A un intreccio addirittura sopraffino,
Il suo orgoglio aspira -

L'Allodola non si vergogna
Di costruire sul terreno
La sua modesta casa -

Eppure chi della folla
Che danza intorno al sole
Così gioisce?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 144 (1859) / F 81 (1859) 

She bore it till the simple veins
Traced azure on her hand -
Till pleading, round her quiet eyes
The purple Crayons stand.
Till Daffodils had come and gone
I cannot tell the sum,
And then she ceased to bear it -
And with the Saints sat down.

No more her patient figure
At twilight soft to meet -
No more her timid bonnet
Upon the village street -

But Crowns instead, and Courtiers -
And in the midst so fair,
Whose but her shy - immortal face
Of whom we're whispering here?
     Ella soffrì finché le semplici vene
Tracciarono d'azzurro la sua mano -
Finché imploranti, intorno ai quieti occhi
I purpurei Pastelli stettero.
Finché le Giunchiglie arrivarono e se ne andarono
Non so dire quante,
E poi cessò di soffrire -
E con i Santi si assise.

Non più la sua paziente figura
Al crepuscolo dolce da incontrare -
Non più la sua timida cuffia
Sulla strada del villaggio -

Ma Corone al suo posto, e Cortigiani -
E in mezzo a tanta bellezza,
Quale se non il suo schivo - immortale volto
È quello di cui si sospira qui?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 145 (1859) / F 83 (1859) 

This heart that broke so long -
These feet that never flagged -
This faith that watched for star in vain,
Give gently to the dead -
Hound cannot overtake the Hare
That fluttered panting, here -
Nor any schoolboy rob the nest
Tenderness builded there.
     Questo cuore infranto da così tanto tempo -
Questi piedi che mai riposarono -
Questa fede che vegliò per una stella invano,
Dateli delicatamente ai morti.
Il segugio non ce la fa a raggiungere la Lepre
Che corre su e giù ansante, qui -
Nessuno scolaro ruba il nido
Con tenerezza costruito là.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 146 (1859) / F 84 (1859) 

On such a night, or such a night,
Would anybody care
If such a little figure
Slipped quiet from it's chair -
So quiet - Oh how quiet,
That nobody might know
But that the little figure
Rocked softer - to and fro -

On such a dawn, or such a dawn -
Would anybody sigh
That such a little figure
Too sound asleep did lie

For Chanticleer to wake it -
Or stirring house below -
Or giddy bird in orchard -
Or early task to do?

There was a little figure plump
For every little knoll -
Busy needles, and spools of thread -
And trudging feet from school -

Playmates, and holidays, and nuts -
And visions vast and small -
Strange that the feet so precious charged
Should reach so small a goal!
     In una notte simile, o in un'altra notte,
Nessuno si preoccuperebbe
Se una così piccola figura
Scivolasse silenziosa dalla sedia -
Così silenziosa - Oh quanto silenziosa,
Che nessuno poteva capire
Se non che la piccola figura
Dondolava più delicatamente - avanti e indietro -

In un'alba simile, o in un'altra alba -
Nessuno si stupirebbe
Che una così piccola figura
Troppo sembrasse giacere addormentata

Perché il Gallo potesse svegliarla -
O il rimestare casalingo di sotto -
O il frivolo uccello nel frutteto -
O un mattutino dovere da compiere?

C'era una piccola figura paffuta
Per ogni monticello -
Aghi indaffarati, e rocchetti di filo -
E passi strascicati dalla scuola -

Compagni di gioco, e vacanze, e noci -
E visioni vaste e ristrette -
Strano che passi così pieni di tesori
Raggiungano in così pochi il traguardo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 147 (1859) / F 52 (1859) 

Bless God, he went as soldiers,
His musket on his breast -
Grant God, he charge the bravest
Of all the martial blest!
Please God, might I behold him
In epauletted white -
I should not fear the foe then -
I should not fear the fight!
     Benedetto da Dio, egli partì soldato,
Il moschetto sul petto -
Per volontà di Dio, in combattimento fu il più coraggioso
Di tutti i marziali consacrati!
Fa o Dio, ch'io possa vederlo
Con le spalline bianche -
Non temerei il nemico allora -
Non temerei la battaglia!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 148 (1859) / F 146 (1860) 

All overgrown by cunning moss,
All interspersed with weed,
The little cage of "Currer Bell"
In quiet "Haworth" laid.
This Bird - observing others
When frosts too sharp became
Retire to other latitudes -
Quietly did the same -

But differed in returning -
Since Yorkshire hills are green -
Yet not in all the nests I meet -
Can Nightingale be seen -


Or -
Gathered from many wanderings -
Gethsemane can tell
Thro' what transporting anguish
She reached the Asphodel!

Soft fall the sounds of Eden
Upon her puzzled ear -
Oh what an afternoon for Heaven,
When "Bronte" entered there!
     Tutta ricoperta di grazioso muschio,
Tutta cosparsa di gramigna,
La gabbietta di "Currer Bell (*)
Nella tranquilla "Haworth" trovò riposo.
Questo Uccello - notando che altri
Quando il gelo diventava troppo tagliente
Se ne andavano in altre latitudini -
Silenziosamente fece lo stesso -

Ma si differenziò nel ritorno -
Poiché le colline dello Yorkshire sono verdi -
Eppure in nessuno dei nidi che incontro
Può esser visto un Usignolo -


Oppure - (**)
Accolta dopo molti vagabondaggi -
Getsemani può dire
Attraverso quali estatiche angosce
Ella raggiunse l'Asfodelo!

Soffici cadono i suoni dell'Eden
Sul suo confuso orecchio -
Oh che pomeriggio per il Cielo,
Quando "Brönte" vi entrò!



(*) La poesia è stata probabilmente scritta per il quarto (Johnson) o il quinto (Franklin) anniversario della morte di Charlotte Brönte, avvenuta il 31 marzo del 1855. "Currer Bell" era lo pseudonimo maschile di cui si servì talvolta la scrittrice, e "Harworth" il luogo in cui visse ed è sepolta.
(**) Nei fascicoli manoscritti della Dickinson la poesia è composta di cinque strofe, e fra la terza e la quarta è indicato "Or -"; se ne deve ovviamente dedurre che la poesia può essere letta in due versioni distinte, composte, rispettivamente, dalla prima, seconda e terza strofa, o dalla prima, quarta e quinta.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 149 (1859) / F 159 (1860) 

She went as quiet as the Dew
From an Accustomed flower.
Not like the Dew, did she return
At the Accustomed hour!
She dropt as softly as a star
From out my summer's Eve -
Less skillful than Le Verriere
It's sorer to believe!
     Se ne andò silenziosa come la Rugiada
Da un fiore Consueto.
Non come la Rugiada, ritornò
All'ora Consueta!
Si lasciò cadere come una stella
Dal profondo della mia Sera d'estate -
Meno abile di Le Verrier (*)
È duro credere!



(*) Urbain Le Verrier (1811-1877): astronomo francese che, osservate le perturbazioni dell'orbita di Urano, suppose l'esistenza di un nuovo pianeta e ne calcolò la posizione. Il pianeta, Nettuno, fu poi osservato per la prima volta, nel punto indicato da Le Verrier, nel 1846.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 150 (1859) / F 154 (1860) 

She died - this was the way she died.
And when her breath was done
Took up her simple wardrobe
And started for the sun.
Her little figure at the gate
The Angels must have spied,
Since I could never find her
Upon the mortal side.     Ella morì - questo fu il modo in cui morì.
E quando il suo respiro fu concluso
Raccolse il suo modesto guardaroba
E partì per il sole.
La sua piccola figura all'entrata
Gli Angeli devono aver scoperto,
Poiché non sono mai più riuscita a ritrovarla
Dalla parte dei mortali. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 151 (1859) / F 133 (1860) 

Mute thy Coronation -
Meek my Vive le roi,
Fold a tiny courtier
In thine Ermine, Sir,
There to rest revering
Till the pageant by,
I can murmur broken,
Master, It was I -     Muta la tua Incoronazione -
Umile il mio Vive le roi,
Avvolgi un minuscolo cortigiano
Nel tuo Ermellino, Signore,
Là restare riverente
Fino alla fine del corteo,
Potrò sussurrare con voce rotta,
Maestro, ero io - 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 152 (1860) / F 182 (1860) 

The Sun kept stooping - stooping - low!
The Hills to meet him rose!
On his side, what Transaction!
On their side, what Repose!
Deeper and deeper grew the stain
Upon the window pane -
Thicker and thicker stood the feet
Until the Tyrian

Was crowded dense with Armies -
So gay, so Brigadier -
That I felt martial stirrings
Who once the Cockade wore -

Charged, from my chimney corner -
But Nobody was there!
     Il Sole rimase curvo - curvo - basso!
Le Colline per incontrarlo salirono!
Dalla sua parte, che Compromesso!
Dall'altra, che Riposo!
Sempre più profonda crebbe la macchia
Sul vetro della finestra -
Sempre più fitti si fecero i passi
Finché lo Spazio Purpureo

Fu fittamente affollato di Eserciti -
Tanto lo spensierato, tanto il Generale -
Che io sentii i marziali fremiti
Di chi un tempo indossò la Coccarda -

Attaccai, dall'angolo del camino -
Ma non c'era Nessuno!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 153 (1860) / F 166 (1860) 

Dust is the only Secret -
Death, the only One
You cannot find out all about
In his "native town."
Nobody knew "his Father" -
Never was a Boy -
Had'nt any playmates,
Or "Early history" -

Industrious! Laconic!
Punctual! Sedate!
Bold as a Brigand!
Stiller than a Fleet!

Builds, like a Bird, too!
Christ robs the Nest -
Robin after Robin
Smuggled to Rest!
     Polvere è l'unico Segreto -
Morte, l'unica Creatura
Di cui non si può scoprire nulla
Nella sua "città natale".
Nessuno conobbe "suo Padre" -
Non fu mai Fanciulla -
Non ebbe compagni di gioco,
O un "tempo dell'Infanzia" -

Operosa! Laconica!
Puntuale! Pacata!
Baldanzosa come un Brigante!
Più immobile di una Flotta!

Costruisce, come un Uccello, anche!
Gesù deruba il Nido -
Pettirosso dopo Pettirosso
Portati di nascosto al Riposo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 154 (1860) / F 173 (1860) 

Except to Heaven, she is nought.
Except for Angels - lone.
Except to some wide-wandering Bee
A flower superfluous blown.
Except for winds - provincial.
Except by Butterflies
Unnoticed as a single dew
That on the Acre lies.

The smallest Housewife in the grass,
Yet take her from the Lawn
And somebody has lost the face
That made Existence - Home
     Eccetto per il Cielo, ella è nullità.
Eccetto per gli Angeli - sola.
Eccetto per qualche Ape vagabonda
Un fiore sbocciato inutilmente.
Eccetto per i venti - provinciale.
Eccetto per le Farfalle
Ignota come una goccia di rugiada
Che sul Terreno giace.

La più piccola Massaia in mezzo all'erba,
Eppure strappatela dal Prato
E qualcuno avrà perso il volto
Che rendeva l'Esistenza - Familiare!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 155 (1860) / F 217 (1861) 

The Murmur of a Bee
A Witchcraft - yieldeth me -
If any ask me why -
'Twere easier to die -
Than tell -
The Red upon the Hill
Taketh away my will -
If anybody sneer -
Take care - for God is here -
That's all.

The Breaking of the Day
Addeth to my Degree -
If any ask me how -
Artist - who drew me so -
Must tell!
     Il Mormorio di un'Ape
Un Incantesimo - produce in me -
Se qualcuno mi chiede perché -
Sarebbe più facile morire -
Che dirlo -
Il Rosso sopra la Collina
Mi toglie la volontà -
Se qualcuno sogghigna -
Stia attento - perché Dio è qui
Questo è tutto.

L'Interrompersi del Giorno
Accresce il mio Rango -
Se qualcuno mi chiede come -
L'artista - che mi disegnò così -
Potrà dirlo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 156 (1860) / F 218 (1861) 

You love me - you are sure -
I shall not fear mistake -
I shall not cheated wake -
Some grinning morn -
To find the Sunrise left -
And Orchards - unbereft -
And Dollie - gone!
I need not start - you're sure -
That night will never be -
When frightened - home to Thee I run -
To find the windows dark -
And no more Dollie - mark -
Quite none?

Be sure you're sure - you know -
I'll bear it better now -
If you'll just tell me so -
Than when - a little dull Balm grown -
Over this pain of mine -
You sting - again!
     Mi ami - sei sicura -
Non devo temere errore -
Non mi sveglierò ingannata -
Qualche ghignante mattino -
Per trovare l'Alba rimasta -
E i Frutteti - intatti -
E Dollie - partita!
Non devo trasalire - sei sicura -
Quella notte non verrà mai -
Che spaventata - da casa correrò da Te -
Per trovare le finestre buie -
E non più di Dollie - traccia -
Non è vero?

Sii certa di essere sicura - sai -
Lo sopporterei meglio ora -
Se proprio questo volessi dirmi -
Che quando - un piccolo stupido Balsamo cresciuto -
Sopra questa mia pena -
Tu pungerai - di nuovo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 157 (1860) / F 229 (1861) 

Musicians wrestle everywhere -
All day - among the crowded air
I hear the silver strife -
And - waking - long before the morn -
Such transport breaks upon the town
I think it that "New Life"!
It is not Bird - it has no nest -
Nor "Band" - in brass and scarlet - drest -
Nor Tamborin - nor Man -
It is not Hymn from pulpit read -
The "Morning Stars" the Treble led
On Time's first Afternoon!

Some - say - it is "the Spheres" - at play!
Some say that bright Majority
Of vanished Dames - and Men!
Some - think it service in the place
Where we - with late - celestial face -
Please God - shall Ascertain!
     Musicisti si cimentano dappertutto -
Tutto il giorno - nell'aria affollata
Odo l'argentino conflitto -
E - svegliandomi - assai prima dell'alba -
Un tale trasporto si spande per la città
Che penso sia quella la "Nuova Vita"!
Non è Uccello - non ha nido -
Né "Banda" - di ottone e scarlatto - vestita -
Né Tamburino - Né Uomo -
Non è Inno letto da un pulpito -
Le "Stelle Mattutine" le Femminee Voci guidarono
Nel primo Pomeriggio del Tempo!

Qualcuno - dice - che siano "le Sfere" - a suonare!
Qualcuno dice che sia quella lucente Maggioranza
Di Donne e Uomini - scomparsi!
Qualcuno - pensa ad una funzione religiosa nel luogo
Dove noi - con ultimo - celestiale volto -
A Dio piacendo - Verificheremo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 158 (1860) / F 222 (1861) 

Dying! Dying in the night!
Wont somebody bring the light
So I can see which way to go
Into the everlasting snow?
And "Jesus"! Where is Jesus gone?
They said that Jesus - always came -
Perhaps he doesn't know the House -
This way, Jesus, Let him pass!

Somebody run to the great gate
And see if Dollie's coming! Wait!
I hear her feet upon the stair!
Death wont hurt - now Dollie's here!
     Morente! Morente nella notte!
Qualcuno non porterà la luce
Così ch'io possa vedere quale via percorrere
Nella perpetua neve?
E "Gesù"! Dov'è andato Gesù?
Dicevano che Gesù - arriva sempre -
Forse non riconosce la Casa -
Di qua, Gesù, lasciatelo passare!

Qualcuno corra al cancello grande
E veda se arriva Dollie! Aspetta!
Sento i suoi passi sulla scala!
La morte non farà male - ora che Dollie è qui!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 159 (1860) / F 135 (1860) 

A little Bread - a crust - a crumb -
A little trust - a demijohn -
Can keep the soul alive -
Not portly, mind! but breathing - warm -
Conscious - as old Napoleon,
The night before the Crown!
A modest lot - A fame petite -
A brief Campaign of sting and sweet
Is plenty! Is enough!
A Sailor's business is the shore!
A Soldier's - balls! Who asketh more,
Must seek the neighboring life!
     Un po' di pane - una crosta - una briciola -
Un po' di speranza - una damigiana -
Possono tenere viva l'anima -
Non grassa, badate! ma palpitante - calda -
Consapevole - come il vecchio Napoleone,
La notte prima dell'Incoronazione!
Una sorte modesta - una fama piccina -
Una breve Campagna di amaro e dolce
È molto! È abbastanza!
Il compito di un Marinaio è la riva!
Del Soldato - I proiettili! Chi chiede di più,
Deve cercare nell'altra vita!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 160 (1860) / F 132 (1860) 

Just lost, when I was saved!
Just felt the world go by!
Just girt me for the onset with Eternity,
When breath blew back,
And on the other side
I heard recede the disappointed tide!
Therefore, as One returned, I feel,
Odd secrets of the line to tell!
Some Sailor, skirting foreign shores -
Some pale Reporter, from the awful doors
Before the Seal!

Next time, to stay!
Next time, the things to see
By Ear unheard,
Unscrutinized by Eye -

Next time, to tarry,
While the Ages steal -
Slow tramp the Centuries,
And the Cycles wheel!
     Perduta, quando ero in salvo!
Già sentivo il mondo passare!
Già mi preparavo per lo scontro con l'Eternità,
Quando il respiro fu spinto indietro,
E dall'altra parte
Udii arretrare la marea delusa!
Perciò, come Una che è tornata, mi sento,
Insoliti segreti di quei luoghi da narrare!
Un po' Marinaio, che ha costeggiato estranee rive -
Un po' pallida Cronista, dalle terribili porte
Prima del Suggello!

La prossima volta, restare!
La prossima volta, le cose scoprire
Da Orecchio mai udite,
Mai da Occhio osservate -

La prossima volta, fermarsi,
Mentre gli Anni trascorrono furtivi -
Lenti procedono i Secoli,
E i Cicli ruotano!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 161 (1860) / F 208 (1861) 

Pine Bough -
A feather from the Whippowil
That everlasting sings -
Whose Galleries are Sunrise -
Whose Stanzas, are the Springs -

Whose Emerald Nest - the Ages spin -
With mellow - murmuring Thread -
Whose Beryl Egg, what School Boys hunt
In "Recess" - Overhead!
     Ramo di Pino
Una penna di Caprimulgo
Che incessante canta -
I cui Loggionisti sono le Aurore -
Le cui Strofe, sono le Primavere -

Il cui Nido di Smeraldo - gli Anni tessono -
Con morbido - frusciante Filo -
Il cui Uovo di Berillo, quello che gli Scolari cercano
Nel "Recesso" (*) - Lassù!



(*) "Recess" significa recesso, nicchia, alcova, ma anche, nel gergo scolastico, intervallo fra due lezioni. Nella traduzione, qualsiasi essa sia, si perde ovviamente l'ambivalenza dell'originale.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 162 (1860) / F 219 (1861) 

My River runs to thee -
Blue Sea! Wilt welcome me?
My River wait reply -
Oh Sea - look graciously -
I'll fetch thee Brooks
From spotted nooks -
Say - Sea - Take Me!     Il mio Fiume corre a te -
Azzurro Mare! Mi accoglierai?
Il mio Fiume aspetta una risposta -
Oh Mare - guardami benigno -
Ti porterò Ruscelli
Da umbratili nascondigli -
Dai! - Mare - Prendimi! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 163 (1860) / F 131 (1860) 

Tho' my destiny be Fustian -
Her's be damask fine -
Tho' she wear a silver apron -
I, a less divine -
Still, my little Gypsey being
I would far prefer,
Still, my little sunburnt bosom
To her Rosier,

For, when Frosts, their punctual fingers
On her forehead lay,
You and I, and Dr Holland,
Bloom Eternally!

Roses of a steadfast summer
In a steadfast land,
Where no Autumn lifts her pencil -
And no Reapers stand!
     Nonostante il mio destino sia di Fustagno -
Il suo di damasco fine -
Nonostante ella indossi un argenteo grembiule -
Io, uno meno divino -
Eppure, la mia piccola Zingaresca esistenza
Di gran lunga preferisco,
Eppure, il mio piccolo seno bruciato dal sole
Al suo più Roseo,

Perché, quando le Gelate, le loro puntuali dita
Sulla sua fronte poseranno,
Tu ed io, e il Dottor Holland, (*)
Fioriremo Eternamente!

Rose di un'immutabile estate
In un'immutabile regione,
Dove nessun Autunno leva il suo pennello -
E non ci sono Mietitori!



(*) La poesia accompagnava evidentemente il dono di una rosa ad Elizabeth Holland, moglie del Dottor Holland.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 164 (1860) / F 130 (1860) 

Mama never forgets her birds,
Though in another tree -
She looks down just as often
And just as tenderly
As when her little mortal nest
With cunning care she wove -
If either of her "sparrows fall",
She "notices," above.     La mamma non dimentica mai i suoi uccelli,
Anche se in un altro albero -
Dall'alto li controlla così spesso
E così teneramente
Come quando il suo piccolo nido mortale
Con abile cura intrecciava -
Se uno o l'altro dei suoi "passeri cade",
Lei se ne "accorge", lassù. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 165 (1860) / F 181 (1860) 

A Wounded Deer - leaps highest -
I've heard the Hunter tell -
'Tis but the Extasy of death -
And then the Brake is still!
The Smitten Rock that gushes!
The trampled Steel that springs!
A Cheek is always redder
Just where the Hectic stings!

Mirth is the Mail of Anguish
In which it Cautious Arm,
Lest anybody spy the blood
And "you're hurt" exclaim!
     Un Cervo Ferito - salta più alto -
Ho udito dire dai Cacciatori -
È solo l'Estasi della morte -
E poi la Brughiera tace!
La Roccia Percossa che sgorga! (*)
L'Acciarino schiacciato che scatta!
Una Guancia è sempre più rossa
Proprio dove la Febbre brucia!

L'allegria è la Corazza dell'Angoscia -
Di cui essa si Arma Guardinga,
Affinché nessuno scopra il sangue
E "sei ferita" gridi!



(*) Esodo 17, 6
"Ecco, io starò davanti a te, là, sulla roccia, in Oreb; tu percuoterai la roccia e da essa sgorgherà acqua e il popolo berrà". Così fece Mosè alla presenza degli anziani di Israele.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 166 (1860) / F 183 (1860) 

I met a King this afternoon!
He had not on a Crown indeed,
A little Palmleaf Hat was all,
And he was barefoot, I'm afraid!
But sure I am he Ermine wore
Beneath his faded Jacket's blue -
And sure I am, the crest he bore
Within that Jacket's pocket too!

For 'twas too stately for an Earl -
A Marquis would not go so grand!
'Twas possibly a Czar petite -
A Pope, or something of that kind!

If I must tell you, of a Horse
My freckled Monarch held the rein -
Doubtless an estimable Beast,
But not at all disposed to run!

And such a wagon! While I live
Dare I presume to see
Another such a vehicle
As then transported me!

Two other ragged Princes
His royal state partook!
Doubtless the first excursion
These sovreigns ever took!

I question if the Royal Coach
Round which the Footmen wait
Has the significance, on high,
Of this Barefoot Estate!
     Ho incontrato un Re questo pomeriggio!
Non portava la Corona a dire il vero,
Un Cappellino di Foglie di Palma e basta,
Ed era scalzo, temo!
Ma sono certa che indossava Ermellino
Sotto lo sbiadito blu della Giacchetta -
E sono certa, anche lo stemma portava
Dentro quella tasca della Giacchetta!

Poiché era troppo maestoso per un Conte -
Un marchese non sarebbe così solenne!
Era forse uno Zar piccolino -
Un Papa, o qualcosa del genere!

Se devo dirvelo, di un Cavallo
Il mio lentigginoso Monarca teneva le redini -
Senza dubbio un pregevole Animale,
Ma per niente disposto a correre!

E che carro! Finché vivrò
Azzardato immaginare di vedere
Un altro veicolo tale
Da entusiasmarmi come quel giorno!

Due altri laceri Principi
Al regale corteo prendevano parte!
Senza dubbio la prima gita
Mai fatta da questi sovrani!

Mi chiedo se la Carrozza Reale
Attorniata da Valletti in attesa
Abbia l'importanza, in alto,
Di questa Scalza Classe Sociale!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 167 (1860) / F 178 (1860) 

To learn the Transport by the Pain
As Blind Men learn the sun!
To die of thirst - suspecting
That Brooks in Meadows run!
To stay the homesick - homesick feet
Upon a foreign shore -
Haunted by native lands, the while -
And blue - beloved air!

This is the Sovreign Anguish!
This - the signal woe!
These are the patient "Laureates"
Whose voices - trained - below -

Ascend in ceaseless Carol -
Inaudible, indeed,
To us - the duller scholars
Of the Mysterious Bard!
     Imparare l'Ebbrezza dalla Pena
Come i Ciechi imparano il sole!
Morire di sete - sospettando
Che i Ruscelli nei Prati scorrono!
Fermare i nostalgici - nostalgici passi
Su una riva straniera -
Tormentati dalla terra natia, intanto -
E dall'azzurro - amato cielo!

Questa è la Suprema Angoscia!
Questo - il segno del dolore!
Questi sono i pazienti "Cinti d'Alloro"
Le cui voci - educate - quaggiù -

Ascendono in un incessante Inno -
Inaudibile, in verità,
A noi - gli ottusi scolari
Del Misterioso Bardo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 168 (1860) / F 179 (1860) 

If the foolish, call them "flowers" -
Need the wiser, tell?
If the Savants "Classify" them
It is just as well!
Those who read the "Revelations"
Must not criticize
Those who read the same Edition -
With beclouded Eyes!

Could we stand with that Old "Moses" -
"Canaan" denied -
Scan like him, the stately landscape
On the other side -

Doubtless, we should deem superfluous
Many Sciences,
Not pursued by learned Angels
In scholastic skies!

Low amid that glad Belles lettres
Grant that we may stand,
Stars, amid profound Galaxies -
At that grand "Right hand"!
     Se gli stupidi, li chiamano "fiori" -
Hanno bisogno i saggi, di spiegare?
Se i Dotti li "Classificano"
È proprio la stessa cosa!
Quelli che leggono la "Rivelazione"
Non devono criticare
Quelli che leggono la stessa Edizione -
Con Occhi confusi!

Potremmo stare accanto al Vecchio "Mosè" -
Negata "Canaan" -
Scrutare come lui, il maestoso paesaggio
Dall'altro lato - (*)

Senza dubbio, giudicheremmo superflue
Molte Materie,
Non seguite da eruditi Angeli
Nelle scuole dei cieli!

Quaggiù fra così liete Belle lettere
Concedici di sostare,
Stelle, tra profonde Galassie -
Alla tua grandiosa "Destra"!



(*) Deuteronomio 34, 1-4
Allora Mosè, dalle steppe di Moab, salì sul monte di Nebo, una vetta del Fasga, il quale si eleva dirimpetto a Gerico. E il Signore gli fece vedere tutto il paese: dal Galaad fino a Dan, e tutto Neftali, il paese d'Efraim e di Manasse, tutto il paese di Giuda fino al Mar d'occidente, e la contrada del mezzogiorno, la pianura e la valle di Gerico, città delle palme, fino a Segor. Poi il Signore gli disse: "Questo è il paese che Io giurai di dare ad Abramo, ad Isacco e a Giacobbe, quando dissi: Io lo darò alla tua progenie. Io te l'ho fatto vedere con i tuoi occhi, ma tu non c'entrerai".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 169 (1860) / F 180 (1860) 

In Ebon Box, when years have flown
To reverently peer,
Wiping away the velvet dust
Summers have sprinkled there!
To hold a letter to the light -
Grown Tawny now, with time -
To con the faded syllables
That quickened us like Wine!

Perhaps a Flower's shrivelled check
Among it's stores to find -
Plucked far away, some morning -
By gallant - mouldering hand!

A curl, perhaps, from foreheads
Our Constancy forgot -
Perhaps, an Antique trinket -
In vanished fashions set!

And then to lay them quiet back -
And go about it's care -
As if the little Ebon Box
Were none of our affair!
     Nella Cassetta d'Ebano, quando gli anni son volati
Scrutare reverenti,
Soffiando via la vellutata polvere
Che le estati hanno cosparso!
Tenere una lettera alla luce -
Diventata Bruna ormai, col tempo -
Compitare le sillabe sbiadite
Che ci esaltarono come un Vino!

Forse nell'esame un avvizzito Fiore
Fra le sue cose ritrovare -
Colto chissà quando, un qualche mattino -
Da una mano gentile - ormai polvere!

Un ricciolo, forse, da una fronte
Dimenticata dalla nostra Costanza -
Forse, un Antiquato gingillo -
In una foggia ormai sparita!

E poi riporre tutto in silenzio -
E andare pei fatti nostri -
Come se la piccola Cassetta d'Ebano
Non fosse affar nostro!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 170 (1860) / F 174 (1860) 

Portraits are to daily faces
As an Evening West,
To a fine, pedantic sunshine -
In a satin Vest!     I ritratti stanno ai volti quotidiani
Come un Serotino Occidente,
A un nitido, pedante raggio di sole -
In Camicia di raso! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ATMAN

http://www.newenglandfilm.com/news/a...-dickinson.jpg 


J 171 (1860) / F 169 (1860) 

Wait till the Majesty of Death
Invests so mean a brow!
Almost a powdered Footman
Might dare to touch it now!
Wait till in Everlasting Robes
That Democrat is dressed,
Then prate about "Preferment" -
And "Station," and the rest!

Around this quiet Courtier
Obsequious Angels wait!
Full royal is his Retinue!
Full purple is his state!

A Lord, might dare to lift the Hat
To such a Modest Clay
Since that My Lord, "the Lord of Lords"
Receives unblushingly!
     Aspetta fino a quando la Maestà della Morte
Investa una così umile fronte!
A malapena un incipriato Valletto
Potrebbe osare di toccarla in quel momento!
Aspetta fino a quando in Eterni Abiti
Il Democratico si vesta,
Dopo aver chiacchierato di "Promozioni" -
di "Cariche", e del resto!

Intorno a questo quieto Cortigiano
Ossequiosi Angeli fanno corona!
Tutto regale è il suo Seguito!
Tutto di porpora è il suo stato!

Un Lord, arriverebbe a togliersi il cappello
Di fronte a una così Modesta Argilla
Visto che il Mio Signore, "il Re dei Re"
L'accoglie senza vergognarsi!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 172 (1860) / F 170 (1860) 

'Tis so much joy! 'Tis so much joy!
If I should fail, what poverty!
And yet, as poor as I,
Have ventured all upon a throw!
Have gained! Yes! Hesitated so -
This side the Victory!
Life is but Life! And Death, but Death!
Bliss is but Bliss, and Breath but Breath!
And if indeed I fail,
At least, to know the worst, is sweet!
Defeat means nothing but Defeat,
No drearier, can befall!

And if I gain! Oh Gun at Sea!
Oh Bells, that in the Steeples be!
At first, repeat it slow!
For Heaven is a different thing,
Conjectured, and waked sudden in -
And might extinguish me!
     È così grande la gioia! È così grande la gioia!
Se dovessi fallire, quale povertà!
Eppure, poveri come me,
Hanno rischiato tutto per un tiro di dadi!
Hanno vinto! Sì! È così riluttante -
Da questa parte la Vittoria!
La Vita è solo Vita! E la Morte, solo Morte!
La Beatitudine è solo Beatitudine, e il Respiro solo Respiro!
E se proprio dovessi fallire,
Almeno, conoscere il peggio, sarà dolce!
La Sconfitta non significa altro che Sconfitta,
Nulla di più triste, può accadere!

E se vincessi! Oh Cannoni sul Mare!
Oh Campane, che siete sui Campanili!
All'inizio, ripetetelo lentamente!
Per il Cielo è una cosa diversa,
Immaginarlo, e svegliarvisi dentro all'improvviso -
E potrebbe sopraffarmi!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 173 (1860) / F 171 (1860) 

A fuzzy fellow, without feet,
Yet doth exceeding run!
Of velvet, is his Countenance,
And his Complexion, dun!
Sometime, he dwelleth in the grass!
Sometime, upon a bough,
From which he doth descend in plush
Upon the Passer-by!

All this in summer.
But when winds alarm the Forest Folk,
He taketh Damask Residence -
And struts in sewing silk!

Then, finer than a Lady,
Emerges in the spring!
A Feather on each shoulder!
You'd scarce recognize him!

By Men, yclept Caterpillar!
By me! But who am I,
To tell the pretty secret
Of the Butterfly!
     Un tipo coperto di peluria, senza piedi,
Che pure eccelle nella corsa!
Di velluto, è la sua Fisionomia,
E la sua Carnagione, di un grigio spento!
Qualche volta, dimora nell'erba!
Qualche volta, su un ramo,
Da cui si cala felpato
Sul Passante!

Tutto questo in estate.
Ma quando i venti danno la sveglia al Popolo della Foresta,
Sceglie una Residenza di Damasco -
E s'avvolge superbo in fili di seta!

Poi, più fine di una Lady,
Emerge in primavera!
Una Piuma su ciascuna spalla!
Sarebbe arduo riconoscerlo!

Dagli Uomini, detto Bruco!
Da me! Ma chi sono io,
Per svelare il grazioso segreto
Della Farfalla!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 174 (1860) / F 172 (1860) 

At last, to be identified!
At last, the lamps upon thy side
The rest of Life to see!
Past Midnight! Past the Morning Star!
Past Sunrise!
Ah, What leagues there were
Between our feet, and Day!
     Finalmente, essere riconosciuta!
Finalmente, le luci sul tuo lato
Per il resto della Vita vedere!
Oltre La Mezzanotte! Oltre la Stella del Mattino!
Oltre l'Aurora!
Ah, Quante leghe c'erano
Fra i nostri passi, e il Giorno!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 175 (1860) / F 165 (1860) 

I have never seen "Volcanoes" -
But, when Travellers tell
How those old - phlegmatic mountains
Usually so still -
Bear within - appalling Ordnance,
Fire, and smoke, and gun,
Taking Villages for breakfast,
And appalling Men -

If the stillness is Volcanic
In the human face
When upon a pain Titanic
Features keep their place -

If at length the smouldering anguish
Will not overcome -
And the palpitating Vineyard
In the dust, be thrown?

If some loving Antiquary,
On Resumption Morn,
Will not cry with joy "Pompeii"!
To the Hills return!
     Non ho mai visto "Vulcani" -
Ma, quando i Viaggiatori narrano
Come quei vecchi - flemmatici monti
Di solito così calmi -
Serbino dentro - spaventose Artiglierie
Fuoco, e fumo, e cannone,
Divorando Villaggi a colazione,
E terrorizzando gli Uomini -

Se la tranquillità è Vulcanica
Nel volto dell'uomo
Quando nel momento di una pena Titanica
I lineamenti mantengono il loro posto -

Se a lungo l'angoscia che cova sotto la cenere
Non uscirà in superficie -
E il palpitante Vigneto
Nella polvere, sarà trascinato?

Se qualche amatore dell'Antichità,
In un Rinnovato Mattino,
Non griderà esultante "Pompei"!
Alle Colline ritorna!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 176 (1860) / F 167 (1860) 

I'm the little "Heart's Ease"!
I don't care for pouting skies!
If the Butterfly delay
Can I, therefore, stay away?
If the Coward Bumble Bee
In his chimney corner stay,
I, must resoluter be!
Who'll apologize for me?

Dear, Old fashioned, little flower!
Eden is old fashioned, too!
Birds are antiquated fellows!
Heaven does not change her blue.
Nor will I, the little Heart's Ease -
Ever be induced to do!
     Sono la piccola "Viola del Pensiero"!
Non mi curo dei cieli imbronciati!
Se la Farfalla è in ritardo
Posso, per questo, mancare?
Se il Codardo Bombo
Nel suo rifugio rimane,
Io, devo essere più risoluta!
Chi farà la mia apologia?

Caro, Antiquato, fiorellino!
L'Eden, anche, è antiquato!
Gli uccelli sono tipi all'antica!
Il cielo non muta il suo azzurro.
Né lo farò io, la piccola Viola del Pensiero -
Mai sarò indotta a farlo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 177 (1860) / F 168 (1860) 

Ah, Necromancy Sweet!
Ah, Wizard erudite!
Teach me the skill,
That I instil the pain
Surgeons assuage in vain,
Nor Herb of all the plain
Can heal!
     Ah, Dolce negromanzia!
Ah, Mago erudito!
Insegnami la tua arte,
Affinché io la instilli nella pena
Che i chirurghi alleviano invano,
Né Erba di qualsiasi pianura
Può sanare!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 178 (1860) / F 175 (1860) 

I cautious, scanned my little life -
I winnowed what would fade
From what w'd last till Heads like mine
Should be a-dreaming laid.
I put the latter in a Barn -
The former, blew away.
I went one winter morning
And lo - my priceless Hay

Was not upon the "Scaffold" -
Was not upon the "Beam" -
And from a thriving Farmer -
A Cynic, I became.

Whether a Thief did it -
Whether it was the wind -
Whether Deity's guiltless -
My business is, to find!

So I begin to ransack!
How is it Hearts, with Thee?
Art thou within the little Barn
Love provided Thee?
     Cauta, scrutai la mia piccola vita -
Separai le cose che sparirebbero
Da quelle che rimarrebbero finché Teste come la mia
Fossero come in sogno coricate.
Misi le seconde in un Fienile -
Le prime, le soffiai via.
Andai una mattina d'inverno
E guarda! - il mio prezioso Fieno

Non era sul "Pavimento" -
Non era sulla "Trave" -
E da prospero Agricoltore -
In Cinico, mi trasformai.

Se un Ladro fece questo -
Se fu il vento -
Se la Divinità è innocente -
È mio compito, scoprire!

Così comincio a frugare!
Cuor mio, come va?
Sei dentro il piccolo Fienile
Che l'amore Ti destinò?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 179 (1860) / F 176 (1860) 

If I could bribe them by a Rose
I'd bring them every flower that grows
From Amherst to Cashmere!
I would not stop for night, or storm -
Or frost, or death, or anyone -
My business were so dear!
If they w'd linger for a Bird
My Tambourin were soonest heard
Among the April Woods!
Unwearied, all the summer long,
Only to break in wilder song
When Winter shook the boughs!

What if they hear me!
Who shall say
That such an importunity
May not at last avail?
That, weary of this Beggar's face -
They may not finally say, Yes -
To drive her from the Hall?
     Se potessi corromperli con una Rosa
Gli porterei ogni fiore che cresce
Da Amherst al Kashmir!
Non mi fermerebbe né notte, né tempesta -
Né gelo, né morte, né persona -
Il mio compito sarebbe così caro!
Se indugiassero per un Uccello
Il mio Tamburello si sentirebbe di buon'ora
Fra i Boschi d'Aprile!
Instancabile, per tutta l'estate,
Solo per irrompere in più selvaggio canto
Quando l'Inverno scuote i rami!

E se mi sentono!
Chi può dire
Che una simile impertinenza
Non possa infine giovare?
Che, stanchi di questa faccia da Mendicante -
Non dicano finalmente, Sì -
Per cacciarla dal Palazzo?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 180 (1860) / F 177 (1860) 

As if some little Arctic flower
Upon the polar hem -
Went wandering down the Latitudes
Until it puzzled came
To continents of summer -
To firmaments of sun -
To strange, bright crowds of flowers -
And birds, of foreign tongue!
I say, As if this little flower
To Eden, wandered in -
What then? Why nothing,
Only, your inference therefrom!     E se qualche fiorellino Artico
Sull'orlo del polo -
Andasse gironzolando giù per le Latitudini
Finché disorientato arrivasse
A continenti d'estate -
A firmamenti di sole -
A insolite, luminose moltitudini di fiori -
E uccelli, di lingua straniera!
Senti, E se questo piccolo fiore
Fino all'Eden, gironzolasse -
E allora? Ma via, niente,
Soltanto, quindi, le vostre illazioni! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 181 (1860) / F 209 (1861) 

I lost a World - the other day!
Has Anybody found?
You'll know it by the Row of Stars
Around it's forehead bound.
A Rich man - might not notice it -
Yet - to my frugal Eye,
Of more Esteem than Ducats -
Oh find it - Sir - for me!
     Ho perso un Mondo - l'altro giorno!
Qualcuno l'ha trovato?
Si riconosce dal Filo di Stelle
Legato intorno alla sua fronte.
Un Ricco - potrebbe non notarlo -
Eppure - dal mio Occhio frugale,
È più Apprezzato dei Ducati -
Oh trovatelo - Signore - per me!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 182 (1860) / F 210 (1861) 

If I should'nt be alive
When the Robins come,
Give the one in Red Cravat,
A Memorial crumb.
If I could'nt thank you,
Being fast asleep,
You will know I'm trying
With my Granite lip!
     Se non fossi viva
Quando verranno i Pettirossi,
Date a quello con la Cravatta Rossa,
Una briciola in Memoria.
Se non potessi ringraziarvi,
Essendo profondamente addormentata,
Sappiate che proverò
Con le mie labbra di Granito!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 183 (1860) / F 211 (1861) 

I've heard an Organ talk, sometimes
In a Cathedral Aisle,
And understood no word it said -
Yet held my breath, the while -
And risen up - and gone away,
A more Bernardine Girl -
Yet - know not what was done to me
In that old Chapel Aisle.
     Ho udito un Organo parlare, talvolta
Nella Navata di una Cattedrale,
E non capivo una parola di quello che diceva -
Eppure trattenevo il respiro, in quel momento -
Mi alzai in piedi - e andai via,
Una Fanciulla più Monacale - (*)
Sebbene - non sapessi cosa mi fosse accaduto
In quell'antica Navata del Tempio.



(*) "Bernardine" si riferisce a san Bernardo di Chiaravalle (1090-1153), abate del monastero cistercense di Clairvaux (Chiaravalle). Il suono dell'organo ricorda la sua riforma della musica sacra, tesa a riportarla all'austera monodia originale, contro le contaminazioni della musica trovadorica e della pratica polifonica, che stava iniziando ad introdurre nel Canto Gregoriano elaborazioni contrappuntistiche.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 184 (1860) / F 212 (1861) 

A transport one cannot contain
May yet, a transport be -
Though God forbid it lift the lid -
Unto its Extasy!
A Diagram - of Rapture!
A sixpence at a Show -
With Holy Ghosts in Cages!
The Universe would go!
     Uno slancio che non si può frenare
Sarebbe comunque, uno slancio -
Anche se Dio gli proibisse di perdere il controllo -
Verso l'Estasi!
Un Diagramma - di Rapimento!
Sei penny per lo Spettacolo -
Con Spiriti Santi in Gabbia!
L'Universo ci andrebbe!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 185 (1860) / F 202 (1861) 

"Faith" is a fine invention
When Gentlemen can see -
But Microscopes are prudent
In an Emergency.     La "Fede" è una bella invenzione
Quando gli Uomini possono vedere -
Ma i Microscopi sono preferibili
In un'Emergenza. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 186 (1860) / F 237 (1861) 

What shall I do - it whimpers so -
This little Hound within the Heart
All day and night with bark and start -
And yet, it will not go -
Would you untie it, were you me -
Would it stop whining - if to Thee -
I sent it - even now?
It should not tease you -
By your chair - or, on the mat -
Or if it dare - to climb your dizzy knee -
Or - sometimes at your side to run -
When you were willing -
Shall it come?
Tell Carlo -
He'll tell me!
     Che devo fare - piagnucola così -
Questo piccolo Segugio dentro il Cuore
Giorno e notte abbaia e si agita -
Eppure, non vuole andarsene -
Lo slegheresti, fossi tu al mio posto -
La smetterebbe di guaire - se da Te -
Lo mandassi - anche subito?
Non ti darebbe fastidio -
Vicino alla tua sedia - o, sullo stuoino -
O se osasse - arrampicarsi sulle tue ripide ginocchia -
O - qualche volta al tuo fianco correre -
Quando tu ne avessi voglia -
Deve venire?
Dillo a Carlo - (*)
Lui lo dirà a me!



(*) Carlo era il cane della Dickinson.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 187 (1860) / F 238 (1861) 

How many times these low feet staggered -
Only the soldered mouth can tell -
Try - can you stir the awful rivet -
Try - can you lift the hasps of steel!
Stroke the cool forehead - hot so often -
Lift - if you care - the listless hair -
Handle the adamantine fingers
Never a thimble - more - shall wear -

Buzz the dull flies - on the chamber window -
Brave - shines the sun through the freckled pane -
Fearless - the cobweb swings from the ceiling -
Indolent Housewife - in Daisies - lain!
     Quante volte questi umili piedi vacillarono -
Solo la bocca serrata può dirlo -
Prova - puoi smuovere gli orribili chiodi -
Prova - puoi sollevare la cerniera d'acciaio!
Accarezza la gelida fronte - così spesso ardente -
Alza - se vuoi - l'indifferente chioma -
Tocca le dita adamantine
Che un ditale - mai più - metteranno -

Ronzano le monotone mosche - sulla finestra della camera da letto -
Ardito - brilla il sole attraverso il lentigginoso vetro -
Impavida - la ragnatela dondola dal soffitto -
Indolente Massaia - fra le Margherite - distesa!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 188 (1860) / F 239 (1861) 

Make me a picture of the sun -
So I can hang it in my room -
And make believe I'm getting warm
When others call it "Day"!
Draw me a Robin - on a stem -
So I am hearing him, I'll dream,
And when the Orchards stop their tune -
Put my pretense - away -

Say if it's really - warm at noon -
Whether it's Buttercups - that "skim" -
Or Butterflies - that "bloom"?
Then - skip - the frost - upon the lea -
And skip the Russet - on the tree -
Let's play those - never come!
     Fammi un quadro del sole -
Così potrò appenderlo nella mia stanza -
E far finta di scaldarmi
Quando gli altri lo chiamano "Giorno"!
Disegnami un Pettirosso - su un ramo -
Così ascoltandolo, sognerò,
E quando i Frutteti taceranno -
Metterò la mia finzione - via -

Dimmi se è davvero - caldo a mezzogiorno -
Sia che i Ranuncoli - "svolazzino" -
O che le farfalle - "fioriscano"?
Poi - salta - il gelo - sul prato -
E salta il Rossiccio - sull'albero -
Facciamo finta che - non arrivino mai!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 189 (1860) / F 220 (1861) 

It's such a little thing to weep -
So short a thing to sigh -
And yet - by Trades - the size of these
We men and women die!     È proprio una cosa da poco per piangere -
Così fuggevole per sospirare -
Eppure - per Eventi - come questi
Noi uomini e donne moriamo! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 190 (1860) / F 221 (1861) 

He was weak, and I was strong - then -
So He let me lead him in -
I was weak, and He was strong then -
So I let him lead me - Home.
'Twas'nt far - the door was near -
'Twas'nt dark - for He went - too -
'Twas'nt loud, for He said nought -
That was all I cared to know.

Day knocked - and we must part -
Neither - was strongest - now -
He strove - and I strove - too -
We did'nt do it - tho'!
     Era debole, ed io ero forte - allora -
Così lasciò che io lo facessi entrare -
Ero debole, e Lui era forte allora -
Così lasciai che egli mi conducesse - a Casa.
Non era distante - la porta era vicina -
Non era buio - perché anche Lui - venne -
Non c'era rumore, perché Lui non disse niente -
Questo fu tutto ciò che m'importava di sapere.

Il giorno bussò - e dovevamo separarci -
Nessuno dei due - era il più forte - ora -
Egli lottò - e io lottai - anche -
Non lo facemmo - tuttavia!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 191 (1860) / F 213 (1861) 

The Skies can't keep their secret!
They tell it to the Hills -
The Hills just tell the Orchards -
And they - the Daffodils!
A Bird - by chance - that goes that way -
Soft overhears the whole -
If I should bribe the little Bird -
Who knows but she would tell?

I think I wont - however -
It's finer - not to know -
If Summer were an Axiom -
What sorcery had Snow?

So keep your secret - Father!
I would not - if I could,
Know what the Sapphire Fellows, do,
In your new-fashioned world!
     I Cieli non sanno serbare il loro segreto!
Lo svelano alle Colline -
Le Colline ne parlano soltanto ai Frutteti -
E loro - alle Giunchiglie!
Un Uccello - per caso - da quelle parti -
Tranquillo di nascosto sente tutto -
Se corrompessi l'Uccellino -
Chissà se lui parlerebbe?

Credo che non lo farò - tuttavia -
È più bello - non sapere -
Se l'Estate fosse un Assioma -
Che magia avrebbe la Neve?

Perciò mantieni il tuo segreto - Padre!
Non vorrei - se anche potessi,
Sapere cosa gli Azzurri Compagni, fanno,
Nel tuo mondo appena creato!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 192 (1860) / F 214 (1861) 

Poor little Heart!
Did they forget thee?
Then dinna care! Then dinna care!
Proud little Heart!
Did they forsake thee?
Be debonnaire! Be debonnaire!

Frail little Heart!
I would not break thee -
Could'st credit me? Could'st credit me?

Gay little Heart -
Like Morning Glory!
Wind and Sun - wilt thee array!
     Povero Cuoricino!
Ti hanno dimenticato?
Non farci caso! Non farci caso!
Orgoglioso Cuoricino!
Ti hanno abbandonato?
Sii disinvolto! Sii disinvolto!

Fragile Cuoricino!
Io non ti spezzerò -
Ti fiderai di me? Ti fiderai di me?

Allegro Cuoricino -
Al pari di un Vilucchio!
Vento e Sole - ti adorneranno!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 193 (1860) / F 215 (1861) 

I shall know why - when Time is over -
And I have ceased to wonder why -
Christ will explain each separate anguish
In the fair schoolroom of the sky -
He will tell me what "Peter" promised -
And I - for wonder at his woe -
I shall forget the drop of Anguish
That scalds me now - that scalds me now!
     Saprò perché - quando il Tempo sarà finito -
E avrò cessato di chiedermi perché -
Cristo spiegherà ogni singola angoscia
Nelle belle aule del cielo -
Mi dirà quello che "Pietro" promise -
Ed io - attonita davanti al suo dolore -
Dimenticherò la goccia di Angoscia
Che ora mi brucia - che ora mi brucia!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 194 (1860) / F 216 (1861) 

On this long storm the Rainbow rose -
On this late Morn - the Sun -
The clouds - like listless Elephants -
Horizons - straggled down -
The Birds rose smiling, in their nests -
The gales - indeed - were done -
Alas, how heedless were the eyes -
On whom the summer shone!

The quiet nonchalance of death -
No Daybreak - can bestir -
The slow - Archangel's syllables
Must awaken her!
     Su questa lunga tempesta l'Arcobaleno si alzò -
Su questo inoltrato Mattino - il Sole -
Le nubi - come languidi Elefanti -
Su bassi orizzonti - si dispersero -
Gli Uccelli si alzarono sorridenti, nei loro nidi -
Le raffiche - in verità - erano finite -
Ahimè, come incuranti erano gli occhi -
Su cui l'estate brillò!

La quieta indifferenza della morte -
Nessun'Alba - può scuotere -
Le lente - sillabe dell'Arcangelo
Occorrono per svegliarla!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 195 (1860) / F 230 (1861) 

For this - accepted Breath -
Through it - compete with Death -
The fellow cannot touch this Crown -
By it - my title take -
Ah, what a royal sake
To my necessity - stooped down!
No Wilderness - can be
Where this attendeth me -
No Desert Noon -
No fear of frost to come
Haunt the perennial bloom -
But Certain June!

Get Gabriel - to tell - the royal syllable -
Get Saints - with new - unsteady tongue -
To say what trance below
Most like their glory show -
Fittest the Crown!
     Per questo - accolto Respiro -
Per mezzo del quale - competo con la Morte -
Tale compagna non può toccare la mia Corona -
Da essa - il mio titolo ricevo -
Ah, che potere regale
Al mio bisogno - si inchinò!
Nessun Deserto - potrà esistere
Fin dove sarà con me -
Nessun Arido Mezzogiorno -
Nessuna paura del gelo che verrà
Disturberanno la perenne fioritura -
Ma solo un Indiscutibile Giugno!

Vada Gabriele - a rivelare - la sillaba regale - (*)
Vadano i Santi - con nuova - incerta lingua -
Ad annunciare che l'estasi di quaggiù
Del tutto pari alla loro gloria appare -
Degna della Corona!



(*) Daniele 8,16
E udii una voce umana tra le rive dell'Ulai che gridava dicendo: "Gabriele, spiega a costui la visione".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 196 (1860) / F 231 (1861) 

We don't cry - Tim and I,
We are far too grand -
But we bolt the door tight
To prevent a friend -
Then we hide our brave face
Deep in our hand -
Not to cry - Tim and I -
We are far too grand -

Nor to dream - he and me -
Do we condescend -
We just shut our brown eye
To see to the end -

Tim - see Cottages -
But, Oh, so high!
Then - we shake - Tim and I -
And lest I - cry -

Tim - reads a little Hymn -
And we both pray -
Please, Sir, I and Tim -
Always lost the way!

We must die - by and by -
Clergymen say -
Tim - shall - if I - do -
I - too - if he -

How shall we arrange it -
Tim - was - so - shy?
Take us simultaneous - Lord -
I - "Tim" - and Me!
     Non piangiamo - Tim (*) ed io,
Siamo in fondo troppo grandi -
Ma serriamo l'uscio saldamente
Per impedire una visita -
Poi nascondiamo le nostre ardite facce
Ben in fondo fra le mani -
Non per piangere - Tim ed io -
Siamo in fondo troppo grandi -

Né di sognare - lui ed io -
Ci concediamo -
Chiudiamo appena i nostri occhi bruni
Per vedere fino in fondo -

Tim - vede Villette -
Ma, Oh, così in alto!
Poi - ci scuotiamo - Tim ed io -
E affinché io - non pianga -

Tim - legge un breve Inno -
Ed entrambi preghiamo -
Ti prego, Signore, io e Tim -
Smarriamo sempre la via!

Dovremo morire - fra non molto -
Dice il Pastore -
Tim - lo farà - se a me - accadrà -
Io - anche - se accadrà a lui -

Come sistemeremo la faccenda -
Se Tim - è sempre - così - pauroso?
Prendici simultaneamente - Signore -
Io - "Tim" - e Me!



(*) "Tim" rappresenta un immaginario compagno dell'infanzia. La Bulgheroni fa due ipotesi sull'origine del nome: Tiny Tim, un fanciullo sciancato che appare nel Christmas Carol di Dickens, o Thimothy, un bambino in fuga dal peccato, che illustrava la lettera "T" in un ritaglio preso dal sillabario dei piccoli puritani, inviato in un giocoso messaggio a Sue nel 1859.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 197 (1860) / F 223 (1861) 

Morning - is the place for Dew -
Corn - is made at Noon -
After dinner light - for flowers -
Dukes - for Setting Sun!     Il mattino - è il posto per la Rugiada
Il granturco - si fa a Mezzogiorno -
Dopo pranzo la luce - per il fiori -
Ciliegie (*) - al Calar del Sole! 


(*) "Dukes" è una varietà di ciliegie.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 198 (1860) / F 224 (1861) 

An awful Tempest mashed the air -
The clouds were gaunt, and few -
A Black - as of a Spectre's Cloak
Hid Heaven and Earth from view.
The creatures chuckled on the Roofs -
And whistled in the air -
And shook their fists -
And gnashed their teeth -
And swung their frenzied hair.

The morning lit - the Birds arose -
The Monster's faded eyes
Turned slowly to his native coast -
And peace - was Paradise!
     Una terribile Tempesta frantumò l'aria -
Le nuvole erano sparute, e scarse -
Un Buio - come il Mantello di uno Spettro
Nascose Cielo e Terra alla vista.
Le creature ghignavano sui Tetti -
E sibilavano nell'aria -
E scuotevano i pugni -
E digrignavano i denti -
E roteavano le convulse chiome.

Alla luce del mattino - gli Uccelli si alzarono -
Gli affievoliti occhi del Mostro
Si volsero lentamente alla costa natia -
E pace - fu Paradiso!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 199 (1860) / F 225 (1861) 

I'm "wife" - I've finished that -
That other state -
I'm Czar - I'm "Woman" now -
It's safer so -
How odd the Girl's life looks
Behind this soft Eclipse -
I think that Earth feels so
To folks in Heaven - now -

This being comfort - then
That other kind - was pain -
But why compare?
I'm "Wife"! Stop there!
     Sono "moglie" - ho concluso quello -
Quell'altro stato -
Sono Zarina - Sono "Donna" ora -
È più sicuro così -
Come strana la vita di una Ragazza sembra
Da dietro questa dolce Eclissi -
Penso che la Terra appaia così
Alla gente in Cielo - ora -

Essendo questo il benessere - allora
Quell'altra condizione - era pena -
Ma perché confrontare?
Sono "Moglie"! E basta!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 200 (1860) / F 226 (1861) 

I stole them from a Bee -
Because - Thee -
Sweet plea -
He pardoned me!     Li rubai a un'Ape -
Per - Te -
Dolce ammissione -
Lei mi perdonò! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 201 (1860) / F 227 (1861) 

Two swimmers wrestled on the spar -
Until the morning sun -
When One - turned smiling to the land -
Oh God! the Other One!
The stray ships - passing -
Spied a face -
Upon the waters borne -
With eyes in death - still begging raised -
And hands - beseeching - thrown!
     Due naufraghi lottavano su un pennone -
Fino al sorgere del sole -
Quando Uno - si diresse sorridendo verso terra -
Oh Dio! L'Altro!
Sporadiche navi - passando -
Avvistarono un volto -
Sulle acque galleggiante -
Con occhi ormai morti - ma ancora aperti a supplicare -
E mani - imploranti - protese!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 202 (1860) / F 228 (1861) 

My Eye is fuller than my vase -
Her Cargo - is of Dew -
And still - my Heart - my Eye outweighs -
East India - for you!     Il mio Occhio è più colmo del mio vaso -
Il suo Carico - è di Rugiada -
Eppure - il Cuore - dell'Occhio supera il peso -
India Orientale - per te! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 203 (1860) / F 232 (1861) 

He forgot - and I - remembered -
'Twas an everyday affair -
Long ago as Christ and Peter -
"Warmed them" at the "Temple fire."
"Thou wert with him" - quoth "the Damsel"?
"No" - said Peter, 'twas'nt me -
Jesus merely "looked" at Peter -
Could I do aught else - to Thee?
     Egli dimenticò - e io - ricordai -
Era un rito quotidiano -
Come molto tempo fa Cristo e Pietro -
"Si scaldarono" al "fuoco del Tempio".
"Tu eri con lui" - disse "la Fanciulla"?
"No" disse Pietro, non ero io -
Gesù diede solo uno "sguardo" a Pietro - (*)
Potrei fare qualcos'altro - a Te?



(*) Luca 22,54-62
Dopo averlo catturato, lo portarono via e lo condussero nella casa del Sommo Sacerdote. Pietro lo seguiva da lontano. In mezzo all'atrio era acceso un fuoco e molti vi erano seduti d'intorno: Pietro si sedette fra di essi. Or, una serva lo vide seduto accanto al fuoco e, miratolo, disse: "Anche quello era con lui". Ma egli negò, dicendo: "Non lo conosco neppure, o donna" ... Allora il Signore, voltatosi, guardò Pietro, e Pietro si ricordò della parola del Signore, il quale gli aveva detto: "Oggi, prima che il gallo canti, tu mi rinnegherai tre volte", e, uscito fuori, pianse amaramente.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 204 (1860) / F 233 (1861) 

A slash of Blue -
A sweep of Gray -
Some scarlet patches on the way,
Compose an Evening Sky -
A little purple - slipped between -
Some Ruby Trowsers hurried on -
A Wave of Gold -
A Bank of Day -
This just makes out the Morning Sky.     Uno squarcio d'Azzurro -
Un tratto di Grigio -
Qualche chiazza scarlatta sulla strada,
Compongono un Cielo Serale -
Un po' di porpora - spalmata nel mezzo -
Dei Calzoni Rubino abbozzati -
Un'Onda Dorata -
Un Bordo di Giorno -
Tanto basta per fare il Cielo Mattutino. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 205 (1860) / F 234 (1861) 

I should not dare to leave my friend,
Because - because if he should die
While I was gone - and I - too late -
Should reach the Heart that wanted me -
If I should disappoint the eyes
That hunted - hunted so - to see -
And could not bear to shut until
They "noticed" me - they noticed me -

If I should stab the patient faith
So sure I'd come - so sure I'd come -
It listening - listening - went to sleep -
Telling my tardy name -

My Heart would wish it broke before -
Since breaking then - since breaking then -
Were useless as next morning's sun -
Where midnight frosts - had lain!
     Non oserei abbandonare il mio amico,
Perché - perché se dovesse morire
Mentre fossi via - ed io - troppo tardi -
Raggiungessi il Cuore che mi cercava -
Se deludessi gli occhi
Che cercherebbero - cercherebbero così tanto - di vedere -
E non potrebbero accettare di chiudersi fino a quando
Non mi avessero "riconosciuta" - non mi avessero riconosciuta -

Se pugnalassi la paziente fede
Così sicura del mio arrivo - così sicura del mio arrivo -
Che ascoltando - ascoltando - si addormenterebbe -
Pronunciando il mio pigro nome -

Il mio Cuore preferirebbe spezzarsi prima -
Poiché spezzarsi dopo - poiché spezzarsi dopo -
Sarebbe vano come il nuovo sole del mattino -
Dove il notturno gelo - si è posato!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 206 (1860) / F 235 (1861) 

The Flower must not blame the Bee -
That seeketh his felicity
Too often at her door -
But teach the Footman from Vevay -
Mistress is "not at home" - to say -
To people - any more!
     La Rosa non deve prendersela con il Bombo - (*)
Che cerca la felicità
Troppo spesso alla sua porta -
Ma istruire il Valletto di Vevey -
La signora "non è in casa" - a dire -
Alla gente - non di più!



(*) Per rispettare i "generi" usati nella poesia: Flower - femminile ("her door" - "Mistress"), Bee - maschile ("his felicity"), ho tradotto con "Rosa" e "Bombo" (Bumble-bee) invece di "Fiore" e "Ape".



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 207 (1860) / F 199 (1861) 

Tho' I get home how late - how late -
So I get home - 'twill compensate -
Better will be the Extasy
That they have done expecting me -
When Night - descending - dumb - and dark -
They hear my unexpected knock -
Transporting must the moment be -
Brewed from decades of Agony!
To think just how the fire will burn -
Just how long-cheated eyes will turn -
To wonder what myself will say,
And what itself, will say to me -
Beguiles the Centuries of way!
     Per quanto il mio ritorno a casa possa tardare - possa tardare -
Comunque il mio ritorno a casa - ripagherà -
Più grande sarà l'Estasi
Che prevedevano aspettandomi -
Quando la Notte - discendendo - muta - e oscura -
Sentiranno il mio inatteso bussare -
Coinvolgente sarà quel momento -
Preparato da decadi di Tormento!
Pensare solo a come arderà il focolare -
Solo a come quegli occhi a lungo ingannati si volteranno -
Stupiti da quello che io stessa dirò,
E da quello che essi stessi diranno a me -
Fa dileguare Secoli di lontananza!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 208 (1860) / F 200 (1861) 

The Rose did caper on her cheek -
Her Bodice rose and fell -
Her pretty speech - like drunken men -
Did stagger pitiful -
Her fingers fumbled at her work -
Her needle would not go -
What ailed so smart a little Maid -
It puzzled me to know -

Till opposite - I spied a cheek
That bore another Rose -
Just opposite - Another speech
That like the Drunkard goes -

A Vest that like her Boddice, danced -
To the immortal tune -
Till those two troubled - little Clocks
Ticked softly into one.
     Il Rosa volteggiava sulla sua guancia -
Il Corsetto si sollevò e ricadde -
Le sue amabili parole - come uomini ubriachi -
Vacillarono fra le lacrime -
Le dita annaspavano attorno al suo lavoro -
L'ago non voleva funzionare -
Cosa potesse tormentare così tanto una piccola Fanciulla -
Cercavo in tutti i modi di capire -

Finché di fronte - scorsi una guancia
Che generava un altro Rosa -
Proprio di fronte - Altre parole
Che come Ubriache procedevano -

Un Panciotto che come quel Corsetto, danzava -
All'immortale melodia -
Finché i due agitati - come piccoli Orologi
Ticchettarono dolcemente all'unisono.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 209 (1860) / F 201 (1861) 

With thee, in the Desert -
With thee in the thirst -
With thee in the Tamarind wood -
Leopard breathes - at last!     Con te, nel Deserto -
Con te nell'arsura -
Con te nel bosco di Tamarindo -
Il leopardo respira - finalmente! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 210 (1860) / F 203 (1861) 

The thought beneath so slight a film -
Is more distinctly seen -
As laces just reveal the surge -
Or Mists - the Appenine -     Il pensiero sotto un così sottile velo -
È più chiaramente visibile -
Come le trine rivelano esattamente l'impeto -
O le Nebbie - l'Appennino - 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 211 (1860) / F 205 (1861) 

Come slowly - Eden!
Lips unused to Thee -
Bashful - sip thy Jessamines -
As the fainting Bee -
Reaching late his flower,
Round her chamber hums -
Counts his nectars -
Enters - and is lost in Balms.
     Vieni adagio - Eden!
Labbra non abituate a Te -
Timide - delibano i tuoi Gelsomini -
Come il languente Bombo - (*)
Che raggiunge in ritardo la rosa,
Gira intorno alla sua camera ronzando -
Calcola il nettare che ha - 
Entra - ed è perduto nei Balsami.



(*) Per la traduzione di "bee / flower" con "bombo / rosa" vedi J-206.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 212 (1860) / F 206 (1861) 

Least Rivers - docile to some sea.
My Caspian - thee.     I più piccoli fiumi - docili a qualche mare.
Il mio Caspio - tu. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 213 (1860) / F 134 (1860) 

Did the Harebell loose her girdle
To the lover Bee
Would the Bee the Harebell hallow
Much as formerly?
Did the "Paradise" - persuaded -
Yield her moat of pearl -
Would the Eden be an Eden,
Or the Earl - an Earl?
     Se la Campanula sciogliesse il suo busto
Al Bombo (*) innamorato
Il Bombo la Campanula adorerebbe
Tanto quanto prima?
Se il "Paradiso" - persuaso -
Abbandonasse il suo fossato di perla -
L'Eden sarebbe un Eden,
O il Conte - un Conte?



(*) Vedi J-206 e J-211.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 214 (1860) / F 207 (1861) 

I taste a liquor never brewed -
From Tankards scooped in Pearl -
Not all the Frankfort Berries
Yield such an Alcohol!
Inebriate of air - am I -
And Debauchee of Dew -
Reeling - thro endless summer days -
From inns of Molten Blue -

When "Landlords" turn the drunken Bee
Out of the Foxglove's door -
When Butterflies - renounce their "drams" -
I shall but drink the more!

Till Seraphs swing their snowy Hats -
And Saints - to windows run -
To see the little Tippler
From Manzanilla come!
     Assaporo un liquore mai distillato -
Da Boccali scavati nella Perla -
Neppure le Bacche di Francoforte (*)
Danno un tale Alcol!
Inebriata d'aria - sono -
E Ubriaca di Rugiada -
Barcollo - attraverso interminabili giorni d'estate -
Da taverne di Azzurro Fuso -

Quando gli "Osti" getteranno l'Ape ubriaca
Fuori dalla porta della Digitale -
Quando le Farfalle - rinunceranno ai loro "sorsi" -
Io berrò ancora di più!

Finché I Serafini sventoleranno i candidi Cappelli -
E i Santi - correranno alle finestre -
A vedere la piccola Beona
Venuta da Manzanilla! (**)



(*) Variante nei fascicoli manoscritti: "Not all Vats opon the Rhine" Neppure i Tini del Reno
(**) Manzanilla è un porto di Cuba da cui viene esportato il rum. Variante nei fascicoli manoscritti: "Leaning against the - Sun -" Sdraiata di fronte al - Sole



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 215 (1860) / F 241 (1861) 

What is - "Paradise" -
Who live there -
Are they "Farmers" -
Do they "hoe" -
Do they know that this is "Amherst" -
And that I - am coming - too -
Do they wear "new shoes" - in "Eden" -
Is it always pleasant - there -
Won't they scold us - when we're homesick -
Or tell God - how cross we are -

You are sure there's such a person
As "a Father" - in the sky -
So if I get lost - there - ever -
Or do what the Nurse calls "die" -
I shant walk the "Jasper" - barefoot -
Ransomed folks - wont laugh at me -
Maybe - "Eden" a'nt so lonesome
As New England used to be!
     Com'è - il "Paradiso"?
Chi ci vive?
Sono "Contadini"?
"Zappano"?
Sanno che questa è "Amherst" -
E che - anch'io - sto arrivando?
Calzano "scarpe nuove" - nell'"Eden"?
È sempre ameno - là?
Non ci rimprovereranno - quando avremo nostalgia?
O diranno a Dio - quanto siamo imbronciati?

Si può esser certi che c'è qualcuno
Come "un Padre" - in cielo -
Così se mai - là - dovessi perdermi -
O accadesse quello che la Balia chiama "morire" -
Non dovrò camminare sul "Diaspro" - a piedi nudi -
I redenti - non rideranno di me -
Forse - nell'"Eden" non saremo così soli
Come eravamo nel New England!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 216 (versione 1859) / F 124 (versione 1859) 

Safe in their Alabaster Chambers -
Untouched by Morning
And untouched by Noon -
Sleep the meek members of the Resurrection -
Rafter of satin,
And Roof of stone.

Light laughs the breeze
In her Castle above them -
Babbles the Bee in a stolid Ear,
Pipe the Sweet Birds in ignorant cadence -
Ah, what sagacity perished here!
     Sicuri nelle loro Camere di Alabastro -
Non toccati dal Mattino
E non toccati dal Meriggio -
Dormono i miti membri della Resurrezione -
Trave di raso,
E Tetto di pietra.
Lieve ride la brezza
Nel suo Castello sopra di loro -
Borbotta l'Ape a uno stolido Orecchio,
Zufolano i Dolci Uccelli ignare cadenze -
Ah, quanta sagacia si spense qui!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 216 (versione 1861) / F 124 (versione 1861) 

Safe in their Alabaster Chambers -
Untouched by Morning
And untouched by Noon -
Lie the meek members of the Resurrection -
Rafter of satin - and Roof of Stone!
Grand go the Years - in the Crescent - above them -
Worlds scoop their Arcs -
And Firmaments - row -
Diadems - drop - and Doges - surrender -
Soundless as dots - on a Disc of Snow -
     Sicuri nelle loro Camere di Alabastro -
Non toccati dal Mattino
E non toccati dal Meriggio -
Giacciono i miti membri della Resurrezione -
Trave di raso - e Tetto di Pietra!
Grandiosi procedono gli Anni - nella Luna Crescente - sopra di loro -
Mondi modellano le loro Orbite -
E Firmamenti - si estendono -
Diademi - cadono - e Dogi - si arrendono -
Silenziosi come briciole - su un Piatto di Neve -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 217 (1861) / F 295 (1862) 

Savior! I've no one else to tell -
And so I trouble thee.
I am the one forgot thee so -
Dost thou remember me?
Nor, for myself, I came so far -
That were the little load -
I brought thee the imperial Heart
I had not strength to hold -
The Heart I carried in my own -
Till mine too heavy grew -
Yet - strangest - heavier since it went -
Is it too large for you?     Redentore! Non ho nessun altro a cui dirlo -
E così disturbo te.
Sono quella che ti ha proprio dimenticato -
Ti ricordi di me?
Non, per me stessa, vengo fin qui -
Sarebbe un fardello di scarso peso -
Ti porto il Cuore imperiale
Che non ebbi la forza di trattenere -
Il Cuore che serbai dentro me stessa -
Finché il mio troppo pesante divenne -
Ancora - che strano - più pesante da quando l'altro se ne andò -
È troppo grande per te? 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 218 (1861) / F 189 (1861) 

Is it true, dear Sue?
Are there two?
I should'nt like to come
For fear of joggling Him!
If I could shut him up
In a Coffee Cup,
Or tie him to a pin
Till I got in -
Or make him fast
To "Toby's" fist -
Hist! Whist! I'd come!     È vero, cara Sue?
Siete in due?
Non vorrei venire
Per paura di farlo trasalire!
Se lo potessi chiudere
In un Tazza da Caffè,
O fissarlo a uno spillo
Finché fossi lì -
O metterlo al sicuro
Nelle mani di "Toby" -
Zitta zitta! Verrei! 


Inviata a Susan Gilbert, moglie del fratello di Emily, Austin, per la nascita del loro primogenito, Edward, il 19 giugno 1861.
Susan scrisse in fondo alla poesia: "1860 - scritta il giorno della nascita di Ned - Toby era il gatto -".
Non sono riuscito a chiarire la diversità fra le due date. Johnson, nell'edizione 1955, dice che la poesia fu scritta il 19 giugno 1861, appunto in occasione della nascita di Edward; riporta la frase scritta da Susan, informandoci che era annotata in fondo alla poesia, ma non fa cenno all'apparente errore della neo mamma. Nell'edizione delle lettere, sempre di Johnson del 1958, la poesia è riportata come lettera 232 (about 19 June 1861) a Susan Gilbert Dickinson; la nota dice: "Edward (Ned) Dickinson, primo figlio di Susan, nacque il 19 giugno 1861. Toby era il gatto."; non vi è cenno all'annotazione di Susan, che peraltro non appare nella riproduzione del manoscritto (dopo pag. 582). Franklin data la poesia come Johnson e ci informa che "(il manoscritto)... conteneva anche una nota che identificava l'occasione e spiegava che Toby era il gatto.", senza far cenno alla data, né al fatto che la nota sia stata scritta da Susan (scrive "family note"). La nota della Bulgheroni, nell'edizione dei Meridiani Mondadori, recita così: "Inviata a Sue per la nascita di Edward, il primogenito, il 19 giugno 1860", citando poi l'annotazione di Sue, così come riportata da Johnson. Nelle altre fonti biografiche che ho consultato, la nascita di Edward è indicata nell'anno 1861. Insomma, la questione rimane oscura, a meno che non sia stata chiarita in qualche pubblicazione successiva.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 219 (1861) / F 318 (1862) 

She sweeps with many-colored Brooms -
And leaves the Shreds behind -
Oh Housewife in the Evening West -
Come back, and dust the Pond!
You dropped a Purple Ravelling in -
You dropped an Amber Thread -
And how you've littered all the East
With Duds of Emerald!

And still, she plies her spotted Brooms,
And still the Aprons fly,
Till Brooms fade softly into stars -
And then I come away -
     Ella spazza con Scope multicolori -
E lascia indietro la Laniccia -
Oh Massaia del Serotino Occidente -
Ripassa, e spolvera lo Stagno!
Ti ci è caduto dentro un Purpureo Frammento -
Ti ci è caduto un Ambrato Filo -
E come hai cosparso tutto l'Oriente
Con Stracci di Smeraldo!

E ancora, insiste con le sue variegate Scope,
E ancora i Grembiuli volano,
Finché le Scope si dissolvono delicatamente in stelle -
E allora mi allontano -



Una copia della poesia fu inviata a Susan Dickinson, firmata "Emily". La terza strofa è diversa:


And still She plies Her spotted thrift
And still the scene prevails
Till Dusk obstructs the Diligence -
Or Contemplation fails.     E ancora insiste nella Sua variegata pulizia
E ancora domina la scena
Finché l'Oscurità impedisce la Diligenza -
O la Contemplazione viene meno. 

Nelle due edizioni critiche le datazioni (come sempre indicative) sono diverse. Per Johnson la poesia nei fascicoli è del 1861 e la copia a Susan del 1862. Per Franklin le due date sono rispettivamente il 1862 e il 1865.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 220 (1861) / F 188 (1861) 

Could I - then - shut the door -
Lest my beseeching face - at last -
Rejected - be - of Her?     Potrei io - allora - chiudere la porta -
Per paura che il mio volto implorante - alla fine -
Respinto - sia - da Lei? 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 221 (1861) / F 265 (1861) 

It can't be "Summer"!
That - got through!
It's early - yet - for "Spring"!
There's that long town of White - to cross -
Before the Blackbirds sing!
It can't be "Dying"!
It's too Rouge -
The Dead shall go in White -
So Sunset shuts my question down
With Cuffs of Chrysolite!     Non può essere l'"Estate"!
Che - è passata!
È presto - ancora - per la "Primavera"!
C'è quella lunga città di Bianco - da attraversare -
Prima che i Merli cantino!
Non può essere la "Morte"! 
È troppo Rosso -
E i Morti vestono di Bianco -
Così il Tramonto tronca il mio dubbio
A Colpi di Crisolito! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 222 (1861) / F 49 (1859) 

When Katie walks, this simple pair accompany her side,
When Katie runs unwearied they follow on the road,
When Katie kneels, their loving hands still clasp her pious knee -
Ah! Katie! Smile at Fortune, with two so knit to thee!     Quando Katie cammina, questa semplice coppia sarà sempre al suo fianco,
Quando Katie corre infaticabile la seguiranno sulla via,
Quando Katie s'inginocchia, le loro amorose mani dolcemente stringeranno il pio ginocchio -
Ah! Katie! Sorridi alla Fortuna, con due così strette (*) a te! 


(*) Gioco di parole intraducibile: "knit" significa sia unire, far combaciare che lavorare a maglia, fare i ferri.

Katie è Kate Scott Anthon, destinataria di questi versi, che accompagnavano un paio di giarrettiere a maglia, fatte dalla Dickinson.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 223 (1861) / F 258 (1861) 

I Came to buy a smile - today -
But just a single smile -
The smallest one upon your face
Will suit me just as well -
The one that no one else would miss
It shone so very small -
I'm pleading at the "counter" - sir -
Could you afford to sell -
I've Diamonds - on my fingers -
You know what Diamonds are?
I've Rubies - like the Evening Blood -
And Topaz - like the star!
'Twould be "a Bargain" for a Jew!
Say - may I have it - Sir?
     Sono Venuta a comprare un sorriso - oggi -
Proprio soltanto un sorriso -
Il più piccolo sul vostro viso
Andrà benissimo per me -
Quello di cui nessun altro sentirebbe la mancanza
Tanto poco si fa notare -
Sto supplicando al "banco" - signore -
Potreste offrirvi di vendere -
Ho Diamanti - sulle dita -
Sapete cosa sono i Diamanti?
Ho Rubini - come il Sangue della Sera -
E Topazi - come stelle!
Sarebbe "un Affare" per un Giudeo!
Dite - posso averlo - Signore?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 224 (1861) / F 253 (1861) 

I've nothing else - to bring, You know -
So I keep bringing These -
Just as the Night keeps fetching Stars
To our familiar eyes -
Maybe, we should'nt mind them -
Unless they did'nt come -
Then - maybe, it would puzzle us
To find our way Home -
     Non ho nient'altro - da offrire, lo sai -
Così continuo a offrire Questi - (*)
Proprio come la Notte continua a mostrare Stelle
Ai nostri occhi assuefatti -
Probabilmente, non le notiamo -
Se non quando non appaiono -
Allora - probabilmente, ci confonderemmo
Nel ritrovare la strada di Casa -



(*) La poesia fu inviata a Samuel Bowles e, probabilmente, accompagnava dei fiori. Ma "Questi" potrebbero anche essere il vero dono inviato all'amico: i versi della poesia.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 225 (1861) / F 197 (1861) 

Jesus! thy Crucifix
Enable thee to guess
The smaller size!
Jesus! thy second face
Mind thee in Paradise
Of our's!
     Gesù! La tua Croce
Ti concede di prevedere
Le più piccole cose!
Gesù! il tuo secondo volto
Ti rammenti in Paradiso
Del nostro!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 226 (1861) / F 275 (1862) 

Should you but fail at - Sea -
In sight of me -
Or doomed lie -
Next Sun - to die -
Or rap - at Paradise - unheard
I'd harass God
Until he let you in!     Dovessi tu non farcela in - Mare -
Sotto i miei occhi - 
O condannato fossi -
Al Nuovo Sole - a morire -
O bussassi - in Paradiso - inascoltato
Io tormenterei Dio
Finché non ti lasciasse entrare! 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 227 (1861) / F 198 (1861) 

Teach Him - When He makes the names -
Such an one - to say -
On his babbling - Berry - lips -
As should sound - to me -
Were my Ear - as near his nest -
As my thought - today -
As should sound -
"Forbid us not" -
Some like "Emily."     Insegnagli - Quando Egli compita i nomi -
Uno in particolare - a pronunciarne -
Sulle sue balbettanti - di Bacca - labbra -
Così sembrerebbe - a me -
Fosse il mio Orecchio - così vicino al suo nido -
Come il mio pensiero - oggi -
Così sembrerebbe -
"Non proibircelo" -
Più o meno come "Emily". 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 228 (1861) / F 321 (1862) 

Blazing in Gold - and
Quenching - in Purple!
Leaping - like Leopards - to the sky -
Then - at the feet of the old Horizon -
Laying it's spotted face - to die!
Stooping as low as the kitchen window -
Touching the Roof -
And tinting the Barn -
Kissing it's Bonnet to the Meadow -
And the Juggler of Day - is gone!
     Sfavillando nell'Oro - e
Spegnendosi - nel Porpora!
Balza - come i Leopardi - verso il cielo -
Quindi - ai piedi del vecchio Orizzonte
Posa il volto chiazzato - per morire!
Chinandosi giù fino alla finestra di cucina -
Tocca il Tetto -
E tinteggia il Fienile -
Strusciando il suo Berretto sopra i Prati -
E il Giocoliere del Giorno - se n'è andato!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 229 (1861) / F 289 (1862) 

A Burdock - clawed my Gown -
Not Burdock's - blame -
But mine -
Who went too near
The Burdock's Den -
A Bog - affronts my shoe -
What else have Bogs - to do -
The only Trade they know -
The splashing Men!
Ah, pity - then!

'Tis Minnows can despise!
The Elephant's - calm eyes
Look further on!
     Una Lappola - lacera la mia Veste -
Non della Lappola - la colpa -
Ma mia -
Che passai troppo vicina
Al Nascondiglio della Lappola -
Un Pantano - oltraggia la mia scarpa -
Che altro i Pantani hanno - da fare -
La sola Occupazione che conoscono -
È inzaccherare gli Uomini!
Ah, comprendiamoli - allora!

Solo i Pesciolini possono sdegnarsi!
Degli Elefanti - i placidi occhi
Guardano ben più oltre!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 230 (1861) / F 244 (1861) 

We - Bee and I - live by the quaffing -
'Tis'nt all Hock - with us -
Life has it's Ale -
But it's many a lay of the Dim Burgundy -
We chant - for cheer - when the Wines - fail -
Do we "get drunk"?
Ask the jolly Clovers!
Do we "beat" our "Wife"?
I - never wed -
Bee - pledges his - in minute flagons -
Dainty - as the trees - on her deft Head -

While runs the Rhine -
He and I - revel -
First - at the vat - and latest at the Vine -
Noon - our last Cup -
"Found dead" - "of Nectar" -
By a humming Coroner -
In a By-Thyme!
     Noi - l'Ape ed io - viviamo per tracannare -
Non è tutto vino del Reno - il nostro - 
La vita ha la sua Birra -
Ma sono molte le ballate della Vaga Borgogna -
Che cantiamo - per tenerci su - quando il Vino - manca -
Ci "ubriachiamo"?
Chiedetelo ai giocondi Trifogli!
"Picchiamo" le nostre "Mogli"?
Io - non sono sposato -
L'Ape brinda alla sua - con minuscole caraffe -
Deliziose - come i riccioli - sull'agile Testa di lei -

Finché scorre il Reno -
Lui ed io - faremo festa -
Primi - al tino - e ultimi alla Vite -
L'acme - la nostra ultima Coppa -
"Trovati morti" - "di Nettare" -
Da un ronzante Magistrato -
Nelle vicinanze di un Timo!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 231 (1861) / F 245 (1861) 

God permits industrious Angels -
Afternoons - to play -
I met one - forgot my Schoolmates -
All - for Him - straightway -
God calls home - the Angels - promptly -
At the Setting Sun -
I missed mine - how dreary - Marbles -
After playing Crown!
     Dio permette agli industriosi Angeli -
Il pomeriggio - di giocare -
Ne incontrai uno - dimenticai i miei Compagni di scuola -
Tutti - per Lui - immediatamente -
Dio richiama a casa - gli Angeli - puntualmente -
Al Calar del Sole -
Io persi il mio - che squallore - le Biglie -
Dopo il gioco Regale!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 232 (1861) / F 246 (1861) 

The Sun - just touched the Morning -
The Morning - Happy thing -
Supposed that He had come to dwell -
And Life would all be Spring!
She felt herself supremer -
A Raised - Ethereal Thing!
Henceforth - for Her - What Holiday!
Meanwhile - Her wheeling King -
Trailed - slow - along the Orchards -
His haughty - spangled Hems -
Leaving a new nescessity!
The want of Diadems!

The Morning - fluttered - staggered -
Felt feebly - for Her Crown -
Her unanointed forehead -
Henceforth - Her only One!
     Il Sole - sfiorò appena la Mattina -
La Mattina - Felice creatura -
Immaginò che Egli fosse venuto per restare -
E che la Vita sarebbe stata tutta una Primavera!
Si sentì più in alto di tutto -
Una Elevata - Eterea Creatura!
D'ora in poi - per Lei - Quale Vacanza!
Nel frattempo - il Suo roteante Re -
Strisciava - lento - lungo i Frutteti -
I suoi alteri - scintillanti Bordi -
Lasciando una nuova necessità!
Il bisogno di Diademi!

La Mattina - turbata - barcollante -
Toccò debolmente - cercando la Corona -
La sua fronte sconsacrata -
D'ora in poi - la Sua sola Corona!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 233 (1861) / F 247 (1861) 

The Lamp burns sure - within -
Tho' Serfs - supply the Oil -
It matters not the busy Wick -
At her phosphoric toil!
The Slave - forgets - to fill -
The Lamp - burns golden - on -
Unconscious that the oil is out -
As that the Slave - is gone.
     La Lampada arde sicura - dentro -
Malgrado i Servi - provvedano all'Olio -
Ciò non ha importanza per l'indaffarato Stoppino -
Intento alla sua fosforica fatica!
La Schiava - dimentica - di riempirla -
La Lampada - brucia dorata - accesa -
Inconsapevole che l'olio è finito -
E che la Schiava - se n'è andata.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 234 (1861) / F 249 (1861) 

You're right - "the way is narrow" -
And "difficult the Gate" -
And "few there be" - Correct again -
That "enter in - thereat" -
'Tis Costly - So are purples!
'Tis just the price of Breath -
With but the "Discount" of the Grave -
Termed by the Brokers - "Death"!

And after that - there's Heaven -
The Good Man's - "Dividend" -
And Bad Men - "go to Jail" -
I guess -
     Hai ragione - "la via è angusta" -
E "difficile la Porta" -
E "pochi ce ne sono" - Giusto di nuovo -
Che "riescono a entrare - in quel luogo" - (*)
È Costosa - così è la porpora!
Ha giusto il prezzo del Respiro -
Con solo lo "Sconto" della Tomba -
Ed è chiamata dai Sensali - "Morte" -

E dopo quella - c'è il Paradiso -
Del Buono - il "Dividendo" -
E i Cattivi - "vanno in Galera" -
Suppongo -



(*) Matteo 7,14
Quanto stretta è la porta e angusta la via che conduce alla vita, e pochi sono quelli che la trovano!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 235 (1861) / F 250 (1861) 

The Court is far away -
No Umpire - have I -
My Sovereign is offended -
To gain his grace - I'd die!
I'll seek his royal feet -
I'll say - Remember - King -
Thou shalt - thyself - one day - a Child -
Implore a larger - thing -

That Empire - is of Czars -
As small - they say - as I -
Grant me - that day - the royalty -
To intercede - for Thee -
     La Corte è assai lontana -
Arbitro - non ho -
Il mio Sovrano è offeso -
Per ottenere grazia - morirei!
Mi getterò ai suoi regali piedi -
Dirò - Ricordati - Re -
Tu - tu stesso - un giorno - un Fanciullo -
Implorerai per più grandi - cose -

Quell'Impero - è di Zar -
Piccoli - si dice - come me -
Concedi a me - quel giorno - il regale permesso -
Di intercedere - per Te -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 236 (1861) / F 251 (1861) 

If He dissolve - then - there is nothing - more -
Eclipse - at Midnight -
It was dark - before -
Sunset - at Easter -
Blindness - on the Dawn -
Faint Star of Bethlehem -
Gone down!

Would but some God - inform Him -
Or it be too late!
Say - that the pulse just lisps -
The Chariots wait -

Say - that a little life - for His -
Is leaking - red -
His little Spaniel - tell Him!
Will He heed?
     Se Lui si dissolve - allora - non c'è nulla - più -
Eclissi - a Mezzanotte -
Era buio - prima -
Tramonto - a Pasqua-
Cecità - all'Alba -
La debole Stella di Betlemme -
Tramontata!

Dovrebbe almeno qualche Dio - informarlo -
O sarà troppo tardi!
Dica - che il polso mormora appena -
Che le Carrozze aspettano -

Dica - che una piccola vita - per la Sua -
Sta stillando - rosso -
La sua piccola Schiava - diteglielo!
Ascolterà?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 237 (1861) / F 252 (1861) 

I think just how my shape will rise -
When I shall be "forgiven" -
Till Hair - and Eyes - and timid Head -
Are out of sight - in Heaven -
I think just how my lips will weigh -
With shapeless - quivering - prayer -
That you - so late - "Consider" me -
The "Sparrow" of your Care -

I mind me that of Anguish - sent -
Some drifts were moved away -
Before my simple bosom - broke -
And why not this - if they?

And so I con that thing - "forgiven" -
Until - delirious - borne -
By my long bright - and longer - trust -
I drop my Heart - unshriven!
     Penso a come il mio corpo risorgerà -
Quando sarò "perdonata" -
A quando i Capelli - e gli Occhi - e il timido Capo -
Saranno al di là del visibile - in Cielo -
Penso a come le mie labbra si leveranno -
In confusa - tremante - preghiera -
Affinché tu - anche in ritardo - mi "Consideri"
Il "Passero" delle tue Cure -

Rammento che d'Angoscia - spinsi - 
Tanti moti ad allontanarsi -
Prima che il mio ingenuo petto - si spezzasse -
E perché non da questo - se da essi?

E così ripasso quella parola - "perdonata" -
Fino a che - delirante - spinta -
Da una lunga luminosa - e più estesa - fiducia -
Lascio cadere il mio Cuore - non assolto!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 238 (1861) / F 309 (1862) 

Kill your Balm - and it's Odors bless you -
Bare your Jessamine - to the storm -
And she will fling her maddest perfume -
Haply - your Summer night to Charm -
Stab the Bird - that built in your bosom -
Oh, could you catch her last Refrain -
Bubble! "forgive" - "Some better" - Bubble!
"Carol for Him - when I am gone"!
     Uccidi il tuo Balsamo - e i suoi Aromi ti faranno felice -
Esponi il tuo Gelsomino - alla tempesta -
E diffonderà il suo più inebriante profumo -
Forse - per Incantare la tua notte d'Estate -
Pugnala l'Uccello - che è annidato nel tuo petto -
Oh, potessi tu cogliere il suo ultimo Canto -
Gorgoglia! "perdona" - "Qualcuno migliore" - Gorgoglia!
"Canti per Lui - quando me ne sarò andato"!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 239 (1861) / F 310 (1862) 

"Heaven" - is what I cannot reach!
The Apple on the Tree -
Provided it do hopeless - hang -
That - "Heaven" is - to Me!
The Color, on the Cruising Cloud -
The interdicted Land -
Behind the Hill - the House behind -
There - Paradise - is found!

Her teazing Purples - Afternoons -
The credulous - decoy -
Enamored - of the Conjuror -
That spurned us - Yesterday!
     "Cielo" - è ciò che non posso raggiungere!
La Mela sull'Albero -
Purché sia impossibile - da cogliere -
Quella - è "Cielo" - per Me!
Il Colore, sulle Veleggianti Nubi -
La Regione interdetta -
Oltre la Collina - oltre la Casa -
Là - il Paradiso - si può trovare!

Le sue beffarde Porpore - i Pomeriggi -
I creduli - adescano -
Innamorati - dello Stregone -
Che ci cacciò - Ieri!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 240 (1861) / F 262 (1861) 

Ah, Moon - and Star!
You are very far -
But were no one
Farther than you -
Do you think I'd stop
For a Firmament -
Or a Cubit - or so?
I could borrow a Bonnet
Of the Lark -
And a Chamois' Silver Boot -
And a stirrup of an Antelope -
And be with you - Tonight!

But, Moon, and Star,
Though you're very far -
There is one - farther than you -
He - is more than a firmament - from Me -
So I can never go!
     Ah, Luna - e Stella!
Siete molto lontane -
Ma se nessuno fosse
Più lontano di voi -
Credete che mi farei bloccare
Da un Firmamento -
O da un Cubito - o da altri spazi?
Potrei farmi prestare il Berretto
Dell'Allodola -
E gli Argentei Stivali di un Camoscio -
E la staffa di un'Antilope -
E sarei da voi - Stasera!

Ma, Luna, e Stella,
Benché voi siate molto lontane -
C'è qualcuno - più lontano di voi -
Egli - è a più di un firmamento - da Me -
Ed io non potrò mai andarci!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 241 (1861) / F 339 (1862) 

I like a look of Agony,
Because I know it's true -
Men do not sham Convulsion,
Nor simulate, a Throe -
The Eyes glaze once - and that is Death -
Impossible to feign
The Beads upon the Forehead
By homely Anguish strung.
     Mi piace l'aspetto dell'Agonia,
Perché so che è sincero -
Gli uomini non possono contraffare le Convulsioni,
Né simulare, uno Spasimo -
Gli Occhi si fanno vitrei in un momento - e quella è la Morte -
Impossibile fingere
Le Perle di sudore sulla Fronte
Dalla primigenia Angoscia infilate.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 242 (1861) / F 343 (1862) 

When we stand on the tops of Things -
And like the Trees, look down -
The smoke all cleared away from it -
And Mirrors on the scene -
Just laying light - no soul will wink
Except it have the flaw -
The Sound ones, like the Hills - shall stand -
No Lighting, scares away -

The Perfect, nowhere be afraid -
They bear their dauntless Heads,
Where others, dare not go at Noon,
Protected by their deeds -

The Stars dare shine occasionally
Upon a spotted World -
And Suns, go surer, for their Proof,
As if an Axle, held -
     Quando staremo sulla sommità del Tutto -
E come gli Alberi, guarderemo giù -
Il fumo si sarà del tutto dissipato -
E Specchi sulla scena -
A spargere luce - nessun'anima strizzerà gli occhi
Eccetto quelle che hanno peccato -
Quelle Oneste, come le Colline - staranno -
Nessuna Luce, le mette in fuga -

I Perfetti, in nessun luogo hanno paura -
Essi spingono le loro impavide Fronti,
Dove altri, non oserebbero andare a Mezzogiorno,
Protetti dai loro atti - 

Le Stelle osano brillare talvolta
Su un Mondo punteggiato -
E i Soli, vanno sicuri, alla Prova,
Come se un Asse, possedessero -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 243 (1861) / F 257 (1861) 

I've known a Heaven, like a Tent -
To wrap it's shining Yards -
Pluck up it's stakes, and disappear -
Without the sound of Boards
Or Rip of Nail - Or Carpenter -
But just the miles of Stare -
That signalize a Show's Retreat -
In North America -
No Trace - no Figment of the Thing
That dazzled, Yesterday,
No Ring - no Marvel -
Men, and Feats -
Dissolved as utterly -
As Bird's far Navigation
Discloses just a Hue -
A plash of Oars, a Gaiety -
Then swallowed up, of View.
     Ho visto un Cielo, come una Tenda -
Avvolgere i suoi splendenti Spazi -
Tirare su i pali, e scomparire -
Senza rumore di Assi
O Strappo di Chiodo - O Falegname -
Ma solo le miglia di Occhi Fissi -
Che segnalano la Partenza di un Circo -
Nel Nord America.
Nessuna Traccia - nessun Ricordo di Ciò
Che sbalordiva, Ieri,
Né Pista - né Attrazione -
Uomini, e Prodezze -
Dissolti completamente -
Come la lontana Navigazione di un Uccello
Rivela appena una Sfumatura -
Uno spruzzo di Remi, un lampo di Gaiezza -
Poi sottratto, alla Vista.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 244 (1861) / F 242 (1861) 

It is easy to work when the soul is at play -
But when the soul is in pain -
The hearing him put his playthings up
Makes work difficult - then -
It is simple, to ache in the Bone, or the Rind -
But Gimblets - among the nerve -
Mangle daintier - terribler -
Like a Panter in the Glove -
     È facile andare avanti quando l'anima gioca -
Ma quando l'anima è in pena -
Il sentirla riporre i suoi giocattoli -
Rende ardua la vita - allora -
È naturale, il dolore nelle Ossa, o sulla Pelle -
Ma Succhielli - tra i nervi -
Straziano più raffinati - più terribili -
Come una Pantera nel Guanto -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 245 (1861) / F 261 (1861) 

I held a Jewel in my fingers -
And went to sleep -
The day was warm, and winds were prosy -
I said "'Twill keep" -
I woke - and chid my honest fingers,
The Gem was gone -
And now, an Amethyst remembrance
Is all I own -
     Stringevo un Gioiello fra le dita -
E mi addormentai -
Il giorno era caldo, e i venti monotoni -
Dissi: "Rimarrà" -
Mi svegliai - e rimproverai le mie incolpevoli dita,
La Gemma se n'era andata -
E ora, la memoria di un'Ametista
È tutto ciò che ho -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 246 (1861) / F 264 (1861) 

Forever at His side to walk -
The smaller of the two!
Brain of His Brain -
Blood of His Blood -
Two lives - One Being - now -
Forever of His fate to taste -
If grief - the largest part -
If joy - to put my piece away
For that beloved Heart -

All life - to know each other -
Whom we can never learn -
And bye and bye - a Change -
Called Heaven -
Rapt Neighborhoods of Men -
Just finding out - what puzzled us -
Without the lexicon!
     Per sempre al Suo fianco camminare -
La più piccola dei due!
Mente della Sua Mente -
Sangue del Suo Sangue -
Due vite - Un Essere - ora -
Per sempre del Suo destino cibarmi -
Se dolore - la maggior parte -
Se gioia - rinunciare alla mia porzione
Per quell'amato Cuore -

Tutta la vita - sapere l'uno dall'altro -
Ciò che non potremmo mai imparare -
E dopo un po' - un Cambiamento -
Chiamato Cielo -
Estatici Assembramenti Umani -
Intenti a svelare - l'enigma per noi irrisolto -
Senza il vocabolario!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 247 (1861) / F 266 (1861) 

What would I give to see his face?
I'd give - I'd give my life - of course -
But that is not enough!
Stop just a minute - let me think!
I'd give my biggest Bobolink!
That makes two - Him - and Life!
You know who "June" is -
I'd give her -
Roses a day from Zenzibar -
And Lily tubes - like Wells -
Bees - by the furlong -
Straits of Blue
Navies of Butterflies - sailed thro' -
And dappled Cowslip Dells -
Then I have "shares" in Primrose "Banks" -
Daffodil Dowries - spicy "Stocks" -
Dominions - broad as Dew -
Bags of Doubloons - adventurous Bees
Brought me - from firmamental seas -
And Purple - from Peru -

Now - have I bought it -
"Shylock"? Say!
Sign me the Bond!
"I vow to pay
To Her - who pledges this -
One hour - of her Sovereign's face"!
Extatic Contract!
Niggard Grace!
My Kingdom's worth of Bliss!
     Cosa darei per vedere il suo volto?
Darei - darei la mia vita - naturalmente -
Ma ciò non è abbastanza!
Aspettate un momento - lasciatemi pensare!
Darei il mio Bobolink più grande!
Così siamo a due - Lui - e la Vita!
Sapete chi è "Giugno" - 
Darei lui -
Rose di giornata da Zanzibar -
E calici di Gigli - come Pozzi -
Api - a spanne -
Canali d'Azzurro
Che flotte di Farfalle - traversarono -
E screziati Fossati di Primule -
Poi ho "azioni" nelle "Banche" dell'odorosa Primavera -
Giunchiglie in Dote - "Scorte" di spezie - 
Domini - estesi come la Rugiada -
Sacchi di Dobloni - che Api avventurose
Mi portarono - da mari celesti -
E Porpora - dal Perù -

Adesso - l'ho comprata -
"Shylock?" Dai!
Firmami l'Accordo!
"Giuro di pagare
A Lei - che dà in pegno tutto ciò -
Un'ora - del volto del suo Sovrano!"
Estatico Contratto!
Avara Grazia!
Il prezzo del mio Regno di Beatitudine!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 248 (1861) / F 268 (1861) 

Why - do they shut Me out of Heaven?
Did I sing - too loud?
But - I can say a little "Minor"
Timid as a Bird!
Would'nt the Angels try me -
Just - once - more -
Just - see - if I troubled them -
But dont - shut the door!

Oh, if I - were the Gentleman
In the "White Robe" -
And they - were the little Hand - that knocked -
Could - I - forbid?
     Perché - Mi hanno chiusa fuori dal Cielo?
Cantavo - troppo forte?
Ma - posso ripetere un poco in "Minore"
Timida come un Uccello!
Volessero gli Angeli mettermi alla prova -
Soltanto - una volta - ancora -
Vedi - solo - se li ho disturbati -
Ma non - chiudere la porta!

Oh, se io - fossi il Signore
Nella "Bianca Veste" -
E loro - fossero la piccola Mano - che bussasse -
Potrei - io - vietare l'ingresso?





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 249 (1861) / F 269 (1861) 

Wild Nights - Wild Nights!
Were I with thee
Wild Nights should be
Our luxury!
Futile - the Winds -
To a Heart in port -
Done with the Compass -
Done with the Chart!

Rowing in Eden -
Ah, the Sea!
Might I but moor - Tonight -
In Thee!
     Notti Selvagge - Notti Selvagge!
Fossi io con te
Notti Selvagge sarebbero
La nostra ingorda voluttà!
Inutili - i Venti -
A un Cuore in porto -
Via il Compasso -
Via la Mappa!

Vogare nell'Eden -
Ah, il Mare!
Potessi soltanto ormeggiare - Stanotte -
In Te!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 250 (1861) / F 270 (1861) 

I shall keep singing!
Birds will pass me
On their way to Yellower Climes -
Each - with a Robin's expectation -
I - with my Redbreast -
And my Rhymes -
Late - when I take my place in summer -
But - I shall bring a fuller tune -
Vespers - are sweeter than Matins - Signor -
Morning - only the seed of Noon -
     Terrò in serbo il canto!
Gli Uccelli mi oltrepasseranno
Nel loro cammino verso più Solari Regioni -
Ognuno - con le aspettative di un Tordo Migratore -
Io - col mio Pettirosso
E le mie Rime -
Più tardi - quando arriverò alla matura estate -
Allora - sarò capace di dispiegare appieno la mia melodia -
I Vespri - sono più dolci dei Mattutini - Signore -
Il Mattino - solo il seme del Meriggio -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 251 (1861) / F 271 (1861) 

Over the fence -
Strawberries - grow -
Over the fence -
I could climb - if I tried, I know -
Berries are nice!
But - if I stained my Apron -
God would certainly scold!
Oh, dear, - I guess if He were a Boy -
He'd - climb - if He could!
     Oltre il recinto -
Fragole - mature -
Oltre il recinto -
Potrei arrampicarmi - se ci provassi, lo so -
Le bacche sono deliziose!
Ma - se macchiassi il mio Grembiule -
Dio certamente mi sgriderebbe!
Ma no! - credo che se fosse un Ragazzo -
Lui - si arrampicherebbe - se potesse!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 252 (1861) / F 312 (1862) 

I can wade Grief -
Whole Pools of it -
I'm used to that -
But the least push of Joy
Breaks up my feet -
And I tip - drunken -
Let no Pebble - smile -
'Twas the New Liquor -
That was all!
Power is only Pain -
Stranded, thro' Discipline,
Till Weights - will hang -
Give Balm - to Giants -
And they'll wilt, like Men -
Give Himmaleh -
They'll Carry - Him!
     Io so guadare il Dolore -
Interi Stagni di Dolore -
Ci sono abituata -
Ma il più piccolo impulso di Gioia
Disorienta i miei passi -
E barcollo - ubriaca -
Non rida - il Ciottolo -
Era il Nuovo Liquore -
Tutto qui!
La forza è solo Pena -
Imbrigliata, dalla Disciplina,
Finché i Fardelli - saranno appesi -
Date Balsami - ai Giganti -
E avvizziranno, come Uomini -
Dategli l'Himalaya -
Lo Sorreggeranno!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 253 (1861) / F 313 (1862) 

You see I cannot see - your lifetime -
I must guess -
How many times it ache for me - today - Confess -
How many times for my far sake
The brave eyes film -
But I guess guessing hurts -
Mine - got so dim!
Too vague - the face -
My own - so patient - covers -
Too far - the strength -
My timidness enfolds -
Haunting the Heart -
Like her translated faces -
Teasing the want -
It - only - can suffice!
     Sai che non posso sapere - ciò che fai -
Devo immaginare -
Quante volte sei in pena per me - oggi - Confessa -
Quante volte a causa della mia lontananza
Gli arditi occhi si coprono d'un velo -
Ma immagino che l'immaginare ferisca -
I miei - sono così offuscati!
Troppo vago - il volto -
Che il mio - così paziente - nasconde -
Troppo lontana - la forza -
Che avvolge la mia timidezza -
Spaventando il Cuore -
Come i suoi cangianti volti -
Tormentano il desiderio -
Questo - solo - può bastare!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 254 (1861) / F 314 (1862) 

"Hope" is the thing with feathers -
That perches in the soul -
And sings the tune without the words -
And never stops - at all -
And sweetest - in the Gale - is heard -
And sore must be the storm -
That could abash the little Bird
That kept so many warm -

I've heard it in the chillest land -
And on the strangest Sea -
Yet, never, in Extremity,
It asked a crumb - of Me.
     La "speranza" è una pennuta creatura -
Che si posa nell'anima -
E canta melodie senza parole -
E non smette mai - proprio mai -
E dolcissima - nella Brezza - è udita -
E violenta dev'essere la tempesta -
Che possa confondere l'Uccellino
Che così tanti riscaldò -

L'ho udita nella più gelida landa -
E sul più ignoto Mare -
Eppure, mai, nel Bisogno,
Ha chiesto un briciolo - di Me.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 255 (1861) / F 315 (1862) 

To die - takes just a little while -
They say it doesn't hurt -
It's only fainter - by degrees -
And then - it's out of sight -
A darker Ribbon - for a Day -
A Crape upon the Hat -
And then the pretty sunshine comes -
And helps us to forget -

The absent - mystic - creature -
That but for love of us -
Had gone to sleep - that soundest time -
Without the weariness -
     Morire - richiede appena un breve momento -
Dicono che non faccia male -
È solo un perdere i sensi - per gradi -
E poi - si è fuori di vista -
Un Nastro più scuro - per un Giorno -
Un Crespo sul Cappello -
E poi arriva la piacevole luce del sole -
E ci aiuta a dimenticare -

L'assente - mistica - creatura -
Che senza l'amore per noi -
Si sarebbe addormentata - quell'ultima volta -
Senza fatica -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 256 (1861) / F 316 (1862) 

If I'm lost - now -
That I was found -
Shall still my transport be -
That once - on me - those Jasper Gates
Blazed open - suddenly -
That in my awkward - gazing - face -
The Angels - softly peered -
And touched me with their fleeces,
Almost as if they cared -
I'm banished - now - you know it -
How foreign that can be -
You'll know - Sir - when the Savior's face
Turns so - away from you -
     Se sono perduta - ora -
Che fui trovata -
Sarà ancora la mia ebbrezza -
Che un giorno - davanti a me - quelle Porte di Diaspro
Fiammeggiarono aperte - improvvisamente -
Che il mio imbarazzato - meravigliato - volto
Gli Angeli - dolcemente scrutarono -
E mi sfiorarono coi loro manti,
Quasi come se gli piacesse -
Sono bandita - ora - lo sai -
Quanto straniera io possa sentirmi -
Lo saprai - Signore - quando il volto del Redentore
Si allontanerà così - da te -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 257 (1861) / F 317 (1862) 

Delight is as the flight -
Or in the Ratio of it,
As the Schools would say -
The Rainbow's way -
A Skein
Flung colored, after Rain,
Would suit as bright,
Except that flight
Were Aliment -
"If it would last"
I asked the East,
When that Bent Stripe
Struck up my childish
Firmament -
And I, for glee,
Took Rainbows, as the common way,
And empty Skies
The Eccentricity -

And so with Lives -
And so with Butterflies -
Seen magic - through the fright
That they will cheat the sight -
And Dower latitudes far on -
Some sudden morn -
Our portion - in the fashion -
Done -
     La gioia è come il volo -
O in Rapporto ad esso,
Come direbbero le Scuole -
La strada dell'Arcobaleno -
Una Matassa
Colorata lanciata, dopo la Pioggia,
Diventerebbe altrettanto spendente,
Salvo che il volo
Ne sarebbe l'Alimento - 
"Se potesse durare"
Chiedevo all'Oriente,
Quando la Striscia Curva
Accendeva il mio infantile
Firmamento -
E io, dalla gioia,
Presi gli Arcobaleni, come la normalità,
E i Cieli vuoti
L'Eccezionalità -

E così con le Vite -
E così con le Farfalle -
Ritenute magiche - per paura
Che si sottraggano alla vista -
E vadano in Dote a latitudini lontane -
Qualche inatteso mattino -
La nostra porzione - nel creato -
Conclusa -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 258 (1861) / F 320 (1862) 

There's a certain Slant of light,
Winter Afternoons -
That oppresses, like the Heft
Of Cathedral Tunes -
Heavenly Hurt, it gives us -
We can find no scar,
But internal difference,
Where the Meanings, are -

None may teach it - Any -
'Tis the Seal Despair -
An imperial affliction
Sent us of the Air -

When it comes, the Landscape listens -
Shadows - hold their breath -
When it goes, 'tis like the Distance
On the look of Death -
     V'è una certa Angolazione della luce,
I Pomeriggi d'inverno - 
Che opprime, come l'Austerità
Di Melodie di Cattedrali -
Una Celeste Piaga, ci procura -
Non ne troviamo la cicatrice,
Ma solo intime differenze,
Dove i Significati, stanno -

Niente può insegnarla - Nessuno -
È il Sigillo della Disperazione -
Un'imperiale afflizione
Mandataci dall'Aria -

Quando viene, il Paesaggio ascolta -
Le Ombre - trattengono il respiro -
Quando se ne va, è come la Distanza
Nello sguardo della Morte -





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 259 (1861) / F 322 (1862) 

Good Night! Which put the Candle out?
A jealous Zephyr - not a doubt -
Ah, friend, you little knew
How long at that celestial wick
The Angels - labored diligent -
Extinguished - now - for you!
It might - have been the Light House spark -
Some Sailor - rowing in the Dark -
Had importuned to see!
It might - have been the waning lamp
That lit the Drummer from the Camp
To purer Reveille!
     Buonanotte! Chi ha spento la Candela?
Un geloso Zefiro - non v'è dubbio -
Ah, amico, non sapevi
Quanto tempo a quel celeste stoppino
Gli Angeli - hanno lavorato diligenti -
Spento - ora - da te!
Poteva - essere la scintilla del Faro -
Che qualche Navigante - remando nel Buio -
Aveva tanto sperato di vedere!
Poteva - essere il declinante lume
Che illuminava il Tamburino dal Campo
A più limpida Sveglia!





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

J 260 (1861) / F 323 (1862) 

Read - Sweet - how others - strove -
Till we - are stouter -
What they - renounced -
Till we - are less afraid -
How many times they - bore the faithful witness -
Till we - are helped -
As if a Kingdom - cared!
Read then - of faith -
That shone above the fagot -
Clear strains of Hymn
The River could not drown -
Brave names of Men -
And Celestial Women -
Passed out - of Record
Into - Renown!
     Leggi - Caro - come altri - lottarono -
Affinché noi - diventassimo più forti -
A cosa essi - rinunciarono -
Affinché noi - fossimo meno timorosi -
Quante volte essi - diedero testimonianza di lealtà -
Affinché noi - fossimo aiutati -
Come se un Regno - avessero difeso!
Leggi poi - della fede -
Che brillò sul rogo -
Limpidi suoni di Inni
Che il Fiume non poté soffocare -
Valorosi nomi di Uomini -
E Celestiali Donne -
Promossi - dagli Annali
Alla - Celebrità!

----------

